# صحيح البيان عن نهضة العمران فى بلاد السودان



## م / وليد (6 مايو 2007)

لا يخفى على احد القفزة الكبيرة التى حدثت فى القطاع العمرانى السودانى و الاقبال الكبير الذى حدث على الاستثمار فى هذا المجال.
و هناك العديد من النماذج التى بدات تظهر للعيان و فى مجالات مختلفة مثل السدود و المطارات و المبانى التجارية و المدن الجديدة .
فكيف سيكون الحال اذا سار النمو العام على هذه الوتيرة هل سيصبح السودان نموذجا اخر من الدول العربية الغنية.
و هل تدل هذه المشاريع على و جود رؤية تخطيطية طويلة المدى و هدف يمكن الوصول اليه عبر التخطيط و وضع الاسس و البنية التحتية القوية لنهضة اقتصادية .
فسد مروى مثلا ينشا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية و التى بدورها ستكون اساسا للصناعات و اما مطار الخرطوم الجديد و الذى بدات اعمال التشييد به فهو ايضا يعد بنقلة كبير فى مجال النقل الجوى فما هو قول العارفين عند قراءة هذه المؤشرات.هذا ما سنحاول الاجابة عليه معا ان شاء الله.


----------



## م / وليد (6 مايو 2007)

*ارجو ان يسمح الوقت*

اتمنى ان يسمح الوقت للخبراء فى هذا المجال للادلاء بدلوهم معنا و اثراء هذا الموضوع بالنقاش


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (6 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد
انا سعيد - بصفة شخصية - علي طرحك لهذا الموضوع الهام والذي كنت قد بدأت النقاش فيه من خلال عرض بعض مشروعات مكتبنا بالقاهرة والتي نقوم بتنفيذ بعضها حاليا بالسودان، ومنها علي سبيل المثال لا الحصر منشآت كمبيوترمان.....والواقع انه وكم تفضلت هناك نهضة كبيرة وحركة ملحوظة ولكن السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه ولا اجد اجابة شافية لدي احد....هل توجد خطة عامة في مجال العمران...هلي يوجد مخطط مستقبلي مثلا لمنطقة المطار القديم بعد نقل المطار الي موقع الجديد حتي لو بعد بضع سنوات....اتمني معك ان نجد الاجابة


----------



## م / وليد (7 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الثانية*

اشكر لك استاذى العزيز الباشمهندس احمد على هذه المشاركة الطيبة و ارجو الا اكون قد تغولت على موضوعك الاصلى فعفوا ان كنت فعلت ذلك.
اعود للحديث فاقول ساقتنى بعض اجراءات الترخيص لمبنى داخل المطار لمكاتب الشئون الهندسية و بعد ان قمت بتسليم المخططات المطلوبة ذكر لى الموظف المختص بانه يجب مراجعة هذه المخططات للتاكد من انها لا تتعارض مع التخطيط المستقبلى لموقع المطار. 
و هذا و ان كان حديثا عارضا الا انه يمكن الاستدلال منه بان هناك مخطط تم اعداده لهذه المنطقة.
ايضا اكد لى احد اساتذتى و الذى يعمل استشاريا فى الوزارة و كذلك فى عدة مرافق اخرى بان هناك تخطيطا قد اعد لهذه المنطقة لتكون هى القلب النابض لمدينة الخرطوم.
لا ادرى ان كنتم سمعتم عن مدينة المستقبل التى يتم تطويرها الان فى منطقة مقرن النيلين بواسطة شركة السنط و التى احسب انها ستكون نسخة مصغرة من دبى ان شاء الله..
و نواصل الحديث ان شاء الله فى الحلقة المقبلة.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (7 مايو 2007)

بالطبع اخي وليد سمعت ورأيت الكثير عن السنط ومكتبنا له اعمال كثيره بالمشاركة مع مكتب تكنو تىستشاري القائم ببعض اعمال البني التحتية هناك، والواقع ان السنط ليست فقط نسخة مصغرة من دبي وانما في اعتقادي ان نجاح هذه التجربة سيساهم باذن الله في جذب العديد من المشروعات المشابهة، وقد قام مكتبنا بالتعاون مع مكتب تكنو لعمل اقتراح لتطوير منطقة خور ابو عنجة بامدرمان وجاري العمل في الاجراءات التنفيذية والورقيات لكي يري هذا المشروع النور قريبا باذن الله، كما قمنا بزيارة منتدي الدوحة السوداني القطري للاستثمار والذي انعقد منذ اسبوع تقريبا وقدمنا بعض المشروعات لمباني فندق ومجمع تجاري اداري ...
وكل ما ذكرت انت وانا مؤشرات للنهضة العمرانية المرتقبة في السودان الشقيق ونتمني ان ينمو ويزدهر علي ايدي وعقول عربية باذن الله


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (7 مايو 2007)

الاخ الفاضل 
احمد حسني رضوان لك التحية والتقدير علي اهتمامتك في مجال العمارة والعمران وهذا لم يثنيك عن متابعة الموقع والردود علي الاخوة في كل مايحتاجوا الية وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك اخي الكريم انا معماري مصري ومقيم في السعودية واريد ان اتفرق لدراسة بعض البرامج التي تساعدني في المجال المعماري مثل ال 3d maxs او phot shop او البرميفيرا
اواي من البرامج التي تخدم التخصص فهل هناك في القاهرة من يساعدني في ذلك بعناوين مراكز محترمة وكذلك التكلفة والمدة الزمنية المطلوبة لكل برنامج لاتقانة وجزاك اله كل خير

اخوك محمد عمار العقيلي


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (7 مايو 2007)

الاخ محمد عمار العقيلي
اعتقد ان هناك مركز محترم بكلية الهندسة جامعة القاهرة يقدم خدمات متميزة وبأسعار معقولة جدا والواقع ان المعلومات التي لدي قديمة الي حد ما واعدك بالاتصال ببعض الزملاء هناك وتحديث ما لدي من معلومات في هذا الشأن


----------



## م / وليد (8 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الثالثة*

شكرا على المداخلات الممتعة......
اعود فاقول.....فى مجال النهضة العمرانية فى القطاع السكنى و جدت الكثير من الاستثمارات فى هذا المجال......
فهناك المخططات الفاخرة ذات المواقع المميزة بكل من الخرطوم و بحرى و انا شخصيا اقتنيت قطعة صغيرة باحد تلك المخططات لانه حقا اعجبنى فالخدمات تم توفيرها مسبقا الى جانب و جود خيار المبانى المشيدة بالفعل.و طبعا البيع يتم بالتقسيط لمدة عامين و هو امر يمكن تدبره مع بعض الاقتصاد لامتلاك منزل المستقبل ...
و اما لمحدودى الدخل فقد جاء استثمار اخر و هو الاسكان الشعبى حيث يتم بناء منازل فى مواقع قد تكون بعيدة من وسط المدينة و لكنها تصلح للسكن و تحل مشكلة كان يعانى منها الكثيرون حيث يتم البيع بالاقساط المعقولة و هذا امر لم يكن موجودا بالسودان سابقا حيث ان تكلفة البناء مرتفعة نسبيا اذا ما قورنت بالدول المجاورة و هذا ما سنعرض له ان شاء الله فى احدى الحلقات المقبلة لنبحث فى اسباب ارتفاع كلفة البناء بالسودان و هل هى حقيقية.
و قد تسببت تلك المشكلة فى عدم بناء مبانى ذات امتداد راسى و انما كان الامتداد الافقى مما فاقم مشكلة الامداد بالخدمات و زيادة تكلفتها و ادى الى حرمان بعض المناطق من الخدمات.


----------



## م / وليد (8 مايو 2007)

الاخ احمد اتمنى لكم التوفيق فى كل مشروعاتكم بالسودان و التى اعتقد انها ستغير كثيرا فى الشكل العمرانى العام و ستضع لمسات مضيئة لمدينتنا الخرطوم. و اتمنى ان لا ينحصر نشاطكم بالخرطوم فقط فهناك الكثير من مناطق السودان الرائعة التى تحتاج الى لمسات بسيطة و خدمات لتكون معالم عالمية تزار .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (8 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد
اشكرك علي تعليقك الذي اضاف لمعلوماتي - بصفة شخصية - واقول لك اننا بالفعل لدينا بعض الاعمالب بامدرمان والخرطوم بحري والصوابي والخرطوم 2 ، وان كانت كلها ترتكز بالخرطوم فهي بسبب حداثة تواجدنا كمكتب مصري بالسودان( 3 سنوات الان)، ومعظم المشروعات تواجه للاسف العديد من الصعوبات والتي تخرج من الاطار الفني او التقني وتتركز في المعوقات الادارية والاجراءات والورقيات ، ناهيك عن الصعوبات والمعوقات المالية وحصول الاستشاري علي اتعابه والمفاول علي صرفياته وخلافه، وهو للاسف ما يجعلنا نفكر فب تقليل نشاط مكتبنا هناك وتركيزنا علي ما نقوم به من اعمال في القاهرة....
ولا اخفيك سرا اننا تقدمنا بمشروعات الي العديد من المسابقات المعمارية لجهات عديدة( حكومية وخاصة) ، وبذلنا من الجهد ما لم تبذله بعض المكاتب المنافسة( تبعا لرأي الجهات المالكة) وحتي الآن لم يصلنا حتي رد مكتوب او اجابة حتي لو بالسلب علي ما تقدمنا به من اعمال ، التهمت الكثير من الوقت والجهد والمال....
اعذرني اذا كنت اتكلم بحدة او انفعال ولكن اجدني مندهشا من هذا الكم الهائل من المشروعات المجدية التي يمكن ان تحث طفرة معمارية وعمرانية بالخرطوم، وفي مواقع ليس لها مثيل وفي الوقت نفسه تجد هذا التباطؤ الغريب من متخذي القرار
وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (8 مايو 2007)

السودان متجه فعلا نحو طفرة معمارية هائلة..بس صراحه للآن مش عارفه لو حتكون مدروسة و تبعا لتخطيط متميز و فعال ولا حتكون طفرة بدون تنسيق و انسجام بين الجهات و الشركات المطورة للخرطوم..
لي صديقة معمارية درست في جامعة شرق النيل..و أخبرتني أنها و زملائها قاموا بعمل مشروع (urban planning) في الجامعة و هو عبارة عن إعادة تخطيط منطقة امطار الحالي لتصبح منطقة سكنية من الدرجة الأولى و متكاملة الخدمات مثل حي الياسمين و الحي الدبلوماسي..
و شارع النيل و الوزارات القديمة خططت لتصبح منطقة سياحية رائعة..
و قاموا بتنظيم منطقة السوق العربي المكتظة العشوائيه..
المهم أعجبني الموضوع جدا و نتمنى مشاركة الجميع..
و شكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (8 مايو 2007)

اعتقد ان تحويل منطقة المطار بعد نقله للموقع الجديد الي منطقة سكنية سيجعل هذه المنطقة في قمة الازدحام...
يجب تحويلها الي متنزهات ومناطق ترفيهية عامة وهو امر يفتقده سكان الخرطوم بشكل ملحوظ


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (8 مايو 2007)

الاخ احمد والاخ وليد 
علي فكرة انا عملت في السودان في عامي 89 و90 وقمت بتصميم فيلات وعمائر وفندق في مدينة بورت سودان وكنت ايامها عندي امل انا لها مستقبل اكثر من دول الخليج فتركتها ورجعت مصر تاني وعمل في مكت للدكتور فاروق القاضي فترة عام ثم تركتة رغم انني لم تكن لدي الرغبة في العمل في دول الخليج ولكن الاقدار حملتني للعمل بالسعودية ومن خلال العمل لمدة عامين اريد ان اخبرك السودان يعتبر بلاد الفرص الضائعة وانا كنت من الناس الي كنت متوقع للسودان تتطور ولكن يفتقر الي الكوادر وخاصة في مجال العمارة والبناء بسبب الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية في الفترات ما بعد نميري والحكومات المتعاقبة ورغم المجهود المبزول حاليا من الحكومة الحالية فا الاوضاع الاقليمية والعالمية لم تترك لهم فرصة للتنفس اي بمعني التفرق للتخطيط سوي الحالي ناهيك عن المستقبلي فاعتقد ان القدر مازال ولكن انا لااريد ان اكون متشائما السودان محتاج الي جهد عالي اكاديمي اولا في مجال العمارة والتخطيط بالتوازي مع الاستعانة ببعض الخبرات من الدول العربية التي يمكن ان تكون لديها بعض الوفرة في هذا المجال حتي تصل الي مستوي جيد من البناء البشري والعمراني ولاتقع في المشكلة التي مازالت تعاني منها دول الخليج وهي تعمير المدن بدون تعمير عقول ساكنيهابقدر تجعل منهم الاعتماد علي انفسهم وان كانت المحاولات بدات متاخرة وشكرا


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (8 مايو 2007)

الاخ محمد عمار
ان ما ذكرت من فرص ضائعة هو امر محزن بشكل حقيقي ، وان كانت الصورة ليست بهذا الظلام، نعم هناك افتقار للطاقات البشرية المدربة وخاصة في مجال العمران والمعمار، الا انه وللحق هناك احتكاك بالعالم الخارجي بشكل ملحوظ، فانت تجد بين كل ثلاثة سودانيين اثنان منهما يذهبان لدبي او القاهرة مرة كل شهر او شهرين والثالث عائد لتوه من ماليزيا او الصين....انا اتكلم عن نخبة المتعلمين تعليم عال وشاءت الظروف ان احتك بهم في محال عملنا هناك....
ولكن في رايي ات هناك افتقار لوجو انظمة حاكمة لعمليات البناء والتعمير، هناك اختلافات واضحة ومعايير غير واضحة تحدد اشتراطات البناء والارتفاعات.....
انا اتكلم هكذا وما زالت لدينا في مصر هذه النوعية من المشكلات وان كانت اكثر ترتيبا ووضوحا....
اضف الي ذلك عدم الوضوح والمبالغة المرعبة في الاجراءات وتكاليف تلك الاجراءات......
اننا نقوم بالاشراف علي مشروع لانشاء جامعة خاصة وبتمويل من بنك وطني وبعد سنة ونصف من العمل توقف البنك عن التمويل لاسباب خاصة به ومشاكل اعترضت استثماراته والنتيجة ترك البنك المشروع كالابن اليتيم الذي توفي والده وهو ما زال في رحم امه......
وعلي المالك ان يتصرف بنفسه ويبحث عن تمويل للمشروع....
اضف كل ذلك الي المشاكل التقليدية للموقع من اخطاء في التنفيذ والتسعير والتوصيف والقياس وغيرها...
ولكن للحق فان ما اكتسبه الانسان من خبرة في مجاله كان الكثير وكما يقال ان كثرة المساكل والازمات تعلم الانسان ما لم يمكن تعلمه في الحالات العادية

وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## م / وليد (9 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الرابعة*

اشكر لكل الاخوة و الاخوات هذه المداخلات الممتعة و التى اثرت الموضوع كثيرا .
الاخ احمد و الاخ محمد عمار اتفق معكم فى ما ذكرتم فنحن بالسودان تحكمنا العاطفة اكثر من الانظمة و القوانين و للمعرفة و الصداقات قدر كبير فى تسهيل كل المعاملات الرسمية فاذا كنت اعرفك سابقا فان معاملتك ستتم فى زمن قياسى و هناك ميل مسبق الى الجانب الاسوا و مثال ذلك ما حدث لى بالامس القريب حيث اعمل فى احد المواقع فحضر مندوب الشئون الهندسية فى غيابى الى الموقع و راجع المخططات و هو ما يزال فى عربته فوجد بعض التعليقات و الهوامش التى و ضعتها بالمخططات لتوضيح العمل للعمال لتنفيذه فكان حكمه مباشرا و دون تروى بان هناك مخالفة و تعديل بالمخططات بينما الحقيقة انه اذا احسن الظن و راجع الواقع بالمخططات لما و جد اية مخالفة.
لذا اتفق مع الاخ احمد بان الاحساس بالمسؤلية و الانضباط لا يتوفر لدى بعض العاملين فى المجال الهندسى بالقدر المطلوب مما يؤدى الى عكس صورة سالبة عن المهندس السودانى الذى اعلم يقينا بانه اذا وضع فى القالب المناسب فانه مهندس ذو كفاءة عالية و هذا ما نراه فى المهندسين السودانيين الذين يعملون فى دول المهجر و لا اتفق مع الاخ محمد فى افتقار السودان الى الكوادر فهى موجودة و لكن اغلبها خارج السودان.
الاخت هدهد اشكر لك اعجابك بالموضوع و مع احترامى للمجهود الذى بذله اصدقاءوك فى المشروع و ربما كان ممتازا و لكن ما تعلمته خلال خبرتى بالعمل الهندسى بان اعمال التخطيط لا تعتمد على تطبيق القواعد القياسية التخطيطية فقط و انما يجب ان تراعى الكثير من الجوانب الاخرى التى ربما يمليها و اقع الحال بالمنطقة المحددة التى يراد تخطيطها سواء كانت اجتماعية او اقتصادية او كما ذكر المهندس احمد ان تكون هناك حوجة لمرفق محدد فى تلك المنطقة و هو امر يحتاج الى خبرة طويلة ربما اكون انا نفسى لا امتلك تلك الخبرة حتى الان .


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (9 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد تحية طيبة
انا لم اقصد الكوادر من مهندسين زي حالاتنا ولكن اقصد الجانب اللي يجمع بين الاكاديمي والعلمي والعملي يعني انا مثلا اللي كان بيدرسني مادة التخطيط في الجامعة عمرة 75 سنة منها 20 سنة بيدرس في المانيا المشكلة اللي طرحها الاخ احمد يقصد بها وضع تخطيط استراتيجي اي بمعني تخطيط علي مستوي اقليمي الي ان يصل المستوي الحي الي الوحدة السكنية وكل شخص وتخصصة يعني المخطط الاقليمي غير المخطط لمستوي المدن غير المخطط علي مستي المجاورة السكنيةوالحي غير واضع القوانين التنظيمية وهي تختلف من المدن الي الوحدة السكنية من عروض شوارع لتقاطعات لميول لشبكات الصرف والكهرباء الي ان يصل الي ارتفاعات المباني وارتداداتها ونسبة البناء لكل قطعة ارض بما يتاسب مع الكسافة السكانية وانت ذكرت عند ردك علي الاخت هدهد ان الجوانب التخطيطية محتاجة لدراسة الجانب الاجتماعي والافتصادي والسياسي والديني دة في حدود تخطيط المدن فما بالك علي مستوي التخطيط الاقليمي الي ان يصل مساحة الدولة بالكامل من طرق وكباري ومناطق حسب طبيعة استخدامها لان هناك ممكن تكون مناطق تصلح لاستخدام واخري مختلفة فمثلا عندكم مناطق مثل كسلا واركويت تصلح مناطق يمكن ان تنشاء بها قري ومنتجعات سياحية وهكذا وشكرا وللحديث بقية


----------



## م / وليد (10 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الخامسة*

الاخ محمد عمار اعتذر عن سؤ الفهم الذى بدر منى و اشكر لك سعة صدرك .
بالتاكيد انت محق فى ما قلت و هذا هو ردى على المهندسة هدهد ان التخطيط يحتاج الى الخبرة و الدراسة المتانية اكثر منه الى تطبيق المعايير القياسية للوصول الى امثل الحلول التى ترضى كل سكان المجاورة السكنية و ان كان ذلك شبه مستحيل و لكن لا باس من المحاولة.
كنت قد تحدثت فى حلقة سابقة عن المطار الجديد بالخرطوم و الذى تم تحديده فى مدينة امدرمان و قد بدات بالفعل اعمال الانشاءات للبنيات التحتية مثل الماء و الكهرباء و التسوير و الطرق و تقوم بهذا العمل شركات و طنية باشراف استشارى اجنبى تحت سلطة وحدة تنفيذ مطار الخرطوم الجديد.
اود ان اتحدث ايضا عن الطفرة الكبيرة التى حدثت فى مجال الطيران المدنى فالى جانب المطارات الولائية تمت كثير من الانجازات فى مطار الخرطوم الحالى لاستيعاب الحركة الجوية لحين اكتمال المطار الجديد و قد يكون الكثيرون ممن زاروا السودان مؤخرا قد لاحظوا التغيير الكبير فى الصالات و الخدمات و قريبا سيتم افتتاح التوسعة الجديدة لصالة المغادرة لفك الاختناق الحالى فى حركة الركاب ايضا هناك انجاز كبير اخر يجرى تنفيذه الان لتطوير الملاحة الجوية و مواكبة الطفرة الكبيرة التى حدثت فى الاجواء المفتوحة.
لرؤية كل ذلك و مزيد من المعلومات ادعوكم لزيارة موقع الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى 
http://www.caaofsudan.org/ARABIC/main2.asp

و موقع المطار الجديد بمقدمته الرائعة http://www.kniapiu.sd/

و نلتقى ان شاء الله فى الحلقة القادمة


----------



## المعماري السوداني (10 مايو 2007)

أعجبني الموضوع ولابد من التعليق....
العقلية الادارية في السودان هي سبب مشاكل السودان وتعتبر أكبر عائق...مثال لذلك يمكنك ان تحصل على تصديق مبنى في مدة زمنية قد تتجاوز الشهرين مع العلم ان نفس المبنى قد ينفذ في ثلاثة شهور..اما بالنسبة للنهضة العمرانية عموما في اجتهادات فردية كشركة دال أو الوزارات منفصلة أو التأمينات الاجتماعية أو حكومة الولاية..لكن دائما لاتوجد خطط لكل المدن(مثلا ماستر بلان للخرطوم)..
التخطيط أكبر مشاكل الخرطوم(كرش الفيل)قد نرى امتدادات افقية او رأسية ولكن يقابلها ضعف في الخدمات عموماً وازدحامات مرورية وتكدس لكل شئ ..أتمنى أن تبحثوا في قوقل ايرث أو قوقل صور عن مدينة putrajayaنموذج لمدينة بناها الماليزيين في 7سنوات فقط تضم الدواوين الحكومية والسكن مع ان كوالالمبورمن أجمل مدن العالم..ولكن التخطيط السليم في العقل السليم فقط...مع تحياتي


----------



## م / وليد (12 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة السادسة*

الاخ المعمارى السودانى اشكر لك اعجابك بالموضوع واشكرك اكثر على المعلومات القيمة التى ذكرتها مما يدل على متابعتك لكل ما هو حديث و اتمنى ان تتحفنا بالمزيد من هذه المعلومات و بتفاصيل اوفى لتعم الفائدة ان شاء الله.
اعود للحديث عن المطار الجديد حيث تجدون فيلما يصور تصميم المطار المقترح فى موقع الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى السودانية و موقع المطار الجديد بالشبكة الذى اشرت اليهما فى الحلقة السابقة و رغم ان هناك كثير من الجدل الان يدور حول المطار و تصميمه الا اننى اجد ان الفكرة فى حد ذاتها فكرة شجاعة و خطوة تستحق التقدير و يتم فى هذه الايام فرز العطاء الخاص بالمقاول الرئيسى الذى سيقوم بعمل التصميم المفصل و التشييد للمطار و ندعو الله ان يوفقك القائمين على الامر فى اختيار الافضل لان تشييد مطار لا يحدث سوى مرة او مرتين كل قرن من الزمان .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد
مع سعادتي الشديدة بهذا النقاش الا انني اعتقد ان مشروعات عملاقة مثل المطار - اتمني ان اكون مخطئا 1000% - لن تري النور قبل سنوات طويلة من الآن .....وهذا للاسف ما وجدته عند العمل في مشروع كانت كل الظروفف مواتيه لانشائه واستكمالة في 20 شهر انقضي منا الآن 16 شهر وتم تنفيذ 20 % فقط مما هو مخطط.... والاسباب تكاد تصيب اي استشاري بسكتة قلبية مفاجئة......
نفاذ الاسمنت""""فجأة"""" تعطل مضخة """"لمدة 10 ايام"""" غياب سائق المضخة لظروف خاصة فجأة"""" وهكذا ....واذا اعتبرنا ان هذه اسباب بسيطة وعلي مستوي الموقع فانظر الي المستوي الاعلي.......توقف التكويل """"فجأه""""" ثم ترك المالك يتصرف ثم عقد اجتماع """"عاجل"""" بعد شهرين لتدارك الامر"""بسرعة"""" وهكذا

انا آسف لهذه الشدة ولكن اردت ان اشير الي اهم عامل في هذه النهضة وهو عامل الزمن.....ان تستطيع ان تبني احسن تصميم لمطار في العالم في مدة محددة واذا طالت ....ضاعت الفرصة....

الوقت والزمن هما القيمة الحقيقية لاي شيء ...انظر لدبي كمثال...من 1999 " تاريخ افتتاح المطار الجديد بها " وحتي الآن ، ثمان سنوات وهم الان يشيدون مطارا جديدا لاستيعاب الزيادة المطردة في حركة الطيران....
واذا قارنت ما يملكة السودان من موارد متعددة بدبي مثلا يتجد ان ما يملكه السودان اكبر بكثير مما تملكه مدينه دبي.....ولكن عنصر وعامل الزمن مفقودان وهنا تضيع وتتلاشي الموارد....وتقل قيمة المادة عندما تقل قيمة الزمن.....
ان السودان في رأيي ليس بحاجة لنهضة عمرانية فقط ولكن لنهضة فكرية كما ذكر بعض الاخوة، نهضة تعظم قيمة الزمن وتجعل الكل يقدره ويسعي بسرعة للعمل....واعتقد انك تفهم ما اعني بتفاصيله....وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## يوسف نقد (12 مايو 2007)

*نحن في السودان*

للاسف الاخ وليد لا توجد لدينا في السودان العقلية التي تواكب التطور فاي موظف يعتبر ان من اهم
واجباته عرقلة العمل والتسويف وفرض أرائه هو .. وكذلك نوع من المهندسين (النافذين) الذين يحبون ان يستولوا على اي مشروع جديد ومحاولة احتكاره فترى المهندس يكون في اللجنة الفنية التابعة للمالك في طرح العطاء وفي الفرز ... وفي نفس الوقت تجده مشاركا في المسابقة مع عدة شركات اي بمعنى اخر فهو الخصم والحكم .. واذا لم يشارك في هذا او ذاك فانه يشن هجوما كبير على المنافس وكأنه انتزع منه صيدا ثمينا.. هذه هي مشاكلنا في السودان .. يا اخي حسني واخي وليد .. ولي عودة..:63:


----------



## م / وليد (13 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة السابعة*

الاخوان احمد و يوسف .......
انا لا انكر ان ما تقولانه صحيح و يحدث بصورة يومية و قد اوردت نموذجا له فى احدى الحلقات السابقة و ما حدث بالامس القريب ليس ببعيد فقد كنت اقوم باستخراج تصريح بناء فكان نصف القائمين على المعاملة يحاولون ارجاعى الى الوراء بوجود نقص فى المعاملة و النصف الاخر كان يصر على اكتمال المعاملة و بين شد و جذب وفقنى الله لاكمال المعاملة و من هنا نقراء ان عدم و جود المؤسسية او المنهجية التى تضبط و تقنن كل معاملة تجعل كل يشرع على هواه و المام المواطن العادى بالخطوط العريضة للقوانين الهندسية قد تسهل كثيرا من الامر .
و اعود لمناقشة امر المطار و ما ذكره الاخ احمد و اسوق لك مثال لمشروع اشرف عليه حاليا تم اسناده للمقاول لانه التزم باكمال العمل خلال ثمانية اشهر فقط و رغم اننى لم اصدق ذلك لضخامة المشروع الا اننى و جدت نفسى ملزما بقبول الامر اذ انه نافس مع الاخرين و رسى عليه العطاء و ها نحن الان و قد اكملنا العامين و نمضى فى العام الثالث و لكننا بحمد الله شارفنا على النهاية الان و قد كانت اسباب التاخير مشتركة بين المالك حينا و المقاول حينا اخر اخلص من هذا المثال الى ان الوصول متاخرا فى راى خير من ان لا تصل ابدا و نحن قد بدانا الحركة و ربما ياتى الجيل التالى ليكمل الامر لان لدى قناعة تامة بما ذكرته من اننا نحتاج الى نهضة تعظم قيمة الوقت و ربما كان جيل الشباب القادم فى حال ما تم اسناد الامر اليهم هم القادرين على تغيير دفة الامر و خلق شىء جديد .
و اعرف نماذج لشباب نهلوا من معين العلم فى مؤسسات مختلفة اسندت لهم مناصب قيادية فكان ان نهضوا بتلك المؤسسات فانا شخصيا من المنادين باسناد الامر للشباب المتعلم المؤهل .


----------



## يوسف نقد (13 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد انا درست برامج هندسية كثيرة ولكني لم اتحمس لدراسة برامج البريمافيرا والبروجكت لان الواقع في السودان لا تنفع معه هذه البرامج .. نحن نحتاج الى تبديل كل الكادر الذي يدير العمل الهندسي في السودان بكوادر لها خبرات كبيرة في العمل الاداري والهندسي .. وكما قلت فاننا تحتاج الى الشباب هؤلاء هم الذين درسوا بمشقة وجهد ولم يجدوا التدليل


----------



## م / وليد (14 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الثامنة*

الاخ يوسف دعنا لا نتشائم الى تلك الدرجة فالخير موجود و الصالح موجود الى جانب الطالح و قد رايت الكثير من الشباب المميزين و لكنهم لا يجدون الفرصة لابراز ذلك التميز و يمتلكون مهارات عالية و كما ذكرت درسوا برامج هندسية متطورة و لكن ظروف الحياة تجبرة احيانا للعمل فى مجالات اخرى او للهجرة الى خارج السودان.


يبدو ان مطار الخرطوم الجديد لم يجد من يتحمس حتى لرؤيته و النقاش حول تصميمه ...ارجو ان اجد البعض ممن يرغبون فى النقاش ربما ساهمنا و لو بالقليل .


----------



## م / وليد (15 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة التاسعة*

اود ان اتحدث اليوم عن تكلفة التشييد و مواد البناء............
قبل اسبوع واحد كنت اشترى الطوب بحوالى 45 دولارا للالف قطعة و اليوم و فجاة قفز الى 50 دولار و ايضا حدث هذا فى مادتى الاسمنت و حديد التسليح و هى لاسباب غير مبررة بالمرة و لكن نسبة ان الامر متروك للعرض و الطلب فان جشع بعض التجار ادى الى هذا الامر و لا يخفى على احد ما قد يحدثه مثل هذا التذبذب فى الاسعار من تاثير على المشاريع تحت التشييد و قد تجعل الكثيرين يفكروا كثيرا قبل الاقدام على عملية التشييد فلماذا لا توجد بعض الضوابط التى تحد من مثل هذه الزيادات غير المنطقية.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد 
اعتقد اننا نتكلم في الهواء الطلق كنوع من التنفيث عما يدور بداخلنا من ضيق مما يحدث....ولا حياة لمن تنادي.....
انت تتكلم عن تغير غير مبرر في الاسعار، في حين ان هذا وحده لا يبرر بالطبع حالة الفوضي التي تحدث، لك ان تتخيل ان المشروع الذي نشرف عليه في الخرطوم - كمبيوترمان - تريد الشركة المنفذه اليوم اعادة التسعير للبنود التي قامت بتسعيرها بدعوي ان الاسعار تحركت.....وبالتالي ....فالحالة العامة مزيد من الفوضي واللانظام.....للاسف الشديد......
وانا في رأيي ان فرص العمران في هذا البلد - الواعد - ستضيع بدون ادني شك نتيجة لما يحدث الان، انا اتكلم وقد يقول البعض انني مصري ولدينا في مصر العديد من المشكلات في البناء والعمران ولكن يوجد محاولات جادة للتنظيم وتوجد كفاءات فنية وادارية وبصورة خاصة في القطاع الخاص والاستثماري......
ان ما يحدث الان بالسودان هو امر محزن.......ومقلق في نفس الوقت.....وعندما تفقد قيمة الزمن تفقد معها قيمة كل شيئ.....وللحديث بقية باذن الله


----------



## م / وليد (16 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة العاشرة*

الاخ احمد العود احمد....
لقد مرت بى حادثة مشابهة لهذه التى تحدث الان فى زيادة الاسعار و قام المقاول بالمطالبة بفرق السعر فى مادة الاسمنت التى حدثت فيها زيادة اكثر من الضعف و قد حدث هذا قبل حوالى عام فقمت برفع طلب المقاول الى المالك بعد ان وضعت الحيثيات التى وردت فى العقد المتعلقة بزيادة الاسعار فقام المالك بتكوين لجنة استشارية قامت ببحث الامر من جميع جوانبه و اكتشفت ان هناك نصا قانونيا بالقانون السودانى يحدد النسبة التى يجب عندها تعويض المقاول على الضرر الذى وقع به فكان قرار اللجنة ان المقاول لا يستحق اية زيادات بما ان العقد قد نص على ان الاسعار ثابتة طوال مدة التشييد و ان المقاول قد وضع فى اعتباره كل الظروف التى قد تنشا مستقبلا.
اعتقد ان الوضع فى مصر افضل بكثير من السودان رغم كل شىء فهناك شىء من المؤسسية و الاحترام المطلق للقانون .
دعنا نتحدث اخى احمد فهذا اضعف الايمان عسى ان يجعل الله بعد عسر يسرا.


----------



## يوسف نقد (16 مايو 2007)

*عودة الى المطار الجديد*

الاخ وليد السلام عليكم ....... رجعت نسبة لالحاحك في النظر الى المطار الجديد . . فالتصميم جيد نوعا ما ولكن السؤال هل تم التخطيط بدراسة كل الجوانب ومنها التمدد في القطاع السكني ( والمنطقة الصناعية بالمدن الثلاث وكذلك محطة الصرف الصحي يوضح القصور في التخطيط المستقبلي للمهندس السوداني) وكذلك مواكبة النمو المطرد للاقتصاد مما يفتح افاقا ارحب للاستثمار ويتطلب ذلك وجود مطارات على مستوى متقدم يستوعب التطور (في المرفقات تجد مطار هونغ كونغ - قارن بين مطارنا ومطارهم .. بالمناسبة تم ردم البحر لانشاء المطار) .. ولي عودة ان شاء الله:63:


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 مايو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء وليد ويوسف
علي الرغم من كوني مصري ،اسمحوا لي ان اقحم نفسي في هذا الحوار السوداني السوداني
معلوماتي ان مشروع المطار تم تصميمه في المانيا علي يد مكتب متخصص في تصميم المطارات وانا اري ان تصميم المطار الجديد معقول الي حد كبير....ليس كمطار هونكونج او دبي او سنغافورة ولكنه محاولة اراها ايجابية ومن المفترض ان تغير الوجه الحضاري للخرطوم فور الانتهاء منه باذن الله
عوده الي الاخ وليد ....يا اخي انا لا اقول لا نتكلم ولكني اري ان هذه المجهودات الضائعة في بلد به هذا الكم من الفرص هو شيئ محزن فعلا.......وانظر الي الكفاءات ستجدها تركت السودان الي بلد اخر يقدر قيمة الوقت ويقدس العمل...
هل تجد شخص واحد في السودان يعطيك موعد وياتي فيه......
يا اخي انا قمت بتسليم مشروع متكامل في يناير 2005 عدد لوحاته فاقت ال 400 لوحة ، ونتيجة لاهمال الجهة المالكة اضاعوا عدد لا بأس به من اللوحات وحجزوا مستحقاتنا لمدة سنة كاملة حتي قمت باعادة طباعة اللوحات علي نفقتي الخاصة بعد المرور بلجان ومقابلات ومداولات.....
وللحديث بقية


----------



## م / وليد (17 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الحادية عشر*

الاخ يوسف رغم اننى شخصيا لا يعجبنى التصميم الذى و ضع للمطار من ناحية الكتل الاساسية و شكل الصالات الا اننى اتفق معك فى انه مجهود يستحق التقدير و فى ما يلى بعض المعلومات الماخوذة من موقع المشروع بالشبكة و التى ربما ترد على بعض تساؤلات الاخ يوسف 



المطار الجديد (حقائق وأرقام) 
موقع المطار جنوب مدينة أمدرمان .
مساحة المطار الخارجية 79 كلم مربع .
مساحة المطار الداخلية 22 كلم مربع .
يبعد 40 كلم من مركز الخرطوم .
تبعد حدود المطار الجنوبية حولى 2 كلم من حدود ولاية النيل الابيض الشمالية.
عدد 2 مدرج بطول 4000 متر وعرض 60 متر لكل مدرج وتباعد 2 كلم 
10 ممرات لإيصال الركاب الي الطائرة مباشرة (Boarding Bridges )
78000 رحلة في العام 
56.1 متر ارتفاع البرج 
تصميم المدرجات والمطار علي احدث متطلبات المطارات العالمية التي تستوعب الطائرات
العملاقة .
أنظمة المطار علي أحدث طراز , أنظمة العفش , أنظمة أمن الطيران , أنظمة الملاحة الجوية.
سعة المطار 7.5 مليون راكب في السنة ويتدرج ليصل الي 10 مليون راكب في السنة .
ملحق بالمطار فندق عالمي بسعة 300 غرفة مزدوجة .
ملحق بالمطار مركز متطور للمؤتمرات .
ملحق بالمطار مركز لرجال الاعمال بمساحة 13الف متر مربع ويسع 15 غرفة مساحة الواحدة
50 – 100 متر مربع.
مركز تجاري بمساحة 8000 متر مربع.
مركز التموين (catering) بمعدل 9300 وجبه في اليوم وتشغيل 450 عامل 


الجزء الاول 
1. تشييد عدد إثنين مدرج طائرات بطول 4000م وعرض 75 متر (15 متر أكتاف) لكل مدرج تفصل بينهما مسافة 2 كلم.
2. إنشاء نظام ممرات الطائرات taxiways.
3. إنشاء مواقف الطائرات.
4. برج المراقبة الجوية.
5. وحدة إطفاء وإنقاذ.
6. ساحات للصيانة والتشغيل.
7. مركز لصيانة الطائرات.
8. طرق خدمية.


الجزء الثاني 

1. تشييد صالات مسافرين (مغادرة ، وصول) للرحلات الدولية والمحلية 
2. تشييد صالات حج وعمرة، صالة رئاسية، صالة الطيران الخاص.
3. تشييد مجمع قرية البضائع.


الجزء الثالث 

1. إنشاء محطة وقود رئيسية للطائرات.
2. وحدة تموين الطائرات.
3. إنشاء مبني إدارة المطار.
4. إنشاء مدينة سكنية للعاملين. 
5. إنشاء مواقف سيارات.
6. إنشاء طرق رئيسية وفرعية تربط المطار بالمدينة.
7. إنشاء مركز تجاري.
8. إنشاء فندق بالمطار.




خطوات تنفيذ الاعمال العطاء الرئيسي:



1. الاعلان عن العطاء الرئيسي 

2. تأهيل الشركات العالمية للعطاء الرئيسي فبراير 2006م

3. زيارة الشركات العالمية لموقع المطار 8 أغسطس 2006م

4. عقد مؤتمر مع ممثلي الشركات العالمية في 9 أغسطس 2006م

5. فترة الاسئلة والاجوبة 

إستغرقت فترة الإستفسارات من المقاولين المتنافسين حوالي مائة يوم إنتهت في 14/11/2006م .

ورد خلالها 172 إستفساراً تمت الإجابة عليها جميعاً وأرسلت الإجابات لجميع الشركات المتنافسة . 


6. إستلام عروض الشركات المتنافسة 14 ديسمبر 2006م

7. يخطط لتوقيع العقد مع الشركة صاحبة العرض الأفضل فور إجازة تقرير لجنة تقييم العطاءات المخطط له نهاية مارس 2007 م. 

والجدير بالذكر أن الشركة الفائزة سوف تقوم بالتنفيذ والتمويل للأعمال الرئيسية بالمشروع حسب متطلبات المنافسة.

و ستتم إدارة و متابعة تنفيذ الأعمال الرئيسية عبر دليل إدارة المشروع (Project Manual) الذي تم إعداده و إجازته و العمل به تجريبياً في مرحلة الأعمال التحضيرية. 


الاخ احمد......اعلم ان هناك كثير من عدم الاهتمام من جانب بعض الموظفين خاصة فى القطاع الحكومى حيث يقل الضبط الادارى مما يؤدى الى مثل تلك الحوادث من ضياع مستندات هامة او ما شابه ذلك و لا ادرى كيف و متى يكون العلاج و لكن اعتقد ان دخول الشركات الاجنبية للبلاد قد بدا يبعث ببعض الامل فى ان ينصلح الحال عبر اكتساب خبرات جديدة و خلق منافسة على مستوى اكبر.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد
شكرا علي ما تفضلت بنقله للمنتدي
ولكن للاسف هو مجرد كلام نظري مرتب فقط ولن يري التنفيذ علي ارض الواقع
وكما تعلم ان حالة الفوضي واللانظام جعلت العديد من تلك الشركات الاجنبية ترفض تماما دخول السودان....
انا شخصيا تعرضت لموقف مشابه عندما كانت احدي الشركات الفرنسية ترغب في الدخول للسودان والعمل هناك وتم اختيار مكتبنا كاستشاري عام لاحد مشروعاتهم، ثم قام فريق من مهندسي الشركة بزيارة السودان وعادوا بقرار واضح مفادة " ان العمل في السودان غير مضمون النتائج لعدم وجود نظام" هكذا باللفظ....ثم قاموا بنقل مشروعهم الي الجزائر.......
انا اسف طبعا لهذا الكلام ....ولكنك تدرك ماذا يعني ان تجتهد وتبذل كل ما لديك ولا يكترث احد بذلك.....
لمجرد الكسل ....وعدم تقدير قيمة الوقت


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد
السودان في حاجة الي نهضة في الفكر وتعظيم قيم الوقت والعمل،


----------



## ابو الاولاد (17 مايو 2007)

انا مهندس معماري سوداني لكني اتفق مع الاخ احمد حسني فيما ذهب اليه


----------



## ابو الاولاد (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد 
العمل الهندسي في السودان وكثير من دول العالم الثالث تقوم علي الفوضي وعدم النظام وذلك لاغراض ومصالح خاصة لاتتعد اسفل القدمين ولاينظر القائمين علي الامر ولاحتي من هم دونهم لمعني اعمار الارض والاستخلاف وحق الاجيال القادمة في موارد الارض ونعمتي الوقت والصحة.
لكي ينصلح الحال في بلادي لابد من التخطيط السليم في كل المجالات والاصرار علي تنفيذ المخططات وعدم النظر الي المكاسب القريبة 
الاهتمام بالتعليم الفني والتقني. 
الاماني لاتبني الاوطان ولكن العمل الجاد في الزمان والمكان المناسب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (17 مايو 2007)

اخي الكريم....
الاوطان لا تبني بالكلام.....ولا الوعود و لا الامنيات الجميلة.....
الاوطان تبني بالعمل الجاد وتقديس قيمة الوقت والعمل.....والله تعالي سوف يسأل كل انسان عن عمره فيما افناه.......في العمل والبناء الجاد ام في النوم في العسل......


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 مايو 2007)

اتمني تقبل رأيي بصدر رحب


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 مايو 2007)

كما قال الاخ ابو الاولاد هناك مشكلة في قصر النظر وعدم التعامل مع المستقبل البعيد بعين فاحصة وبصيرة متأنية وهذا في رأيي سبب ما سياعنيه السودان في القريب من انهيار في العمران.....حيث انه من المتوقع ان تبني مئات بل ألاف من المباني في وقت قصير وتحقق مصالح شخصية ل 12 - 15 شخص وجهة ثم يفاجأ الجميع بانه لم تكن هناك خطة للنهضة......واذا نظرنا لمصر مثلا نجد ان هناك خطة وضعت في اوائل التسعينات لتعمير مدن جديدة حول القاهرة وهي التجمع الخامس والشروق والعبور و 6 اكتوبر وزايد وغيرها......وما زالت هذه الخطة حتي اليوم قيد التنفيذ......ومن المنتظر ان تحقق نتائج في خلال سنوات وليس اليوم او غدا وان كنا بدأنا نستشعر بعض التغيير البطئ نحو الافضل .......
وفي رأيي ان ما يجب عمله في السودان هو الاعتماد علي بيوت خبرة عالمية- في مجال التخطيط والعمران والتنمية المستدامه- وليس التطوير اللحظي الظاهري- وقد كان تخطيط الخرطوم علي يد المخطط المشهرو دوكسيادس وبالتالي فان فكرة اللجوء الي بيوت خبرة عالمية وخارجية يمكن ان يكون فكرة مقبولة في ظل غياب واضح للكوادر المدربة والخبرات اللازمة لاحداث هذه النهضة المنشودة


----------



## محمد عمارالعقيلي (19 مايو 2007)

المشكلة رجعنا مرة اخري لنفس العلة السودان محتاج لفكر وتغير مفاهيم بالكامل وهذة تحتاج الي اسلوب التربية من الابتدائي الي ان يصل الطالب مرحلة الجامعة ليقدس اربع اشياء الوقت و العمل والطموح وعدم المجاملة وسوف يتغير السودان با لكامل ان اراد التقدم اما با الوضع الذي شاهدتة من خلال العمل لمدة سنتين لا اري مستقبل وان توفرت عوامل مساعدة للنهضة الان واكثر شي ضارة باغلبية اللشخصية السودانية هي الاتكالية وعدم تقدير الوقت قلة الطموح والتواضع السلبي الذي يسلب الشخصية وانا اسف الكلام شوية جارح ولكن لازم نعرف الداء لكي نعالجة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (19 مايو 2007)

المشكلة يا أخ محمد ليست فقط قي تشخيص الداء....
الكل في السودان يعلم الداء ....المشكلة في الدواء.........لا توجد محاولات جادة ومكتملة ومتكاملة
المحاولات خجولة جدا اذا ما قورنت بما يحدث في دبي مثلا وان كانت المقارنة ظالمة......


----------



## م / وليد (20 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الثانية عشر*

اشكر كل الاخوة احمد و ابو الاولاد و محمد عمار.....على هذا النقاش الجاد و المفيد جدا فى ما ارى فقد بدانا نتحسس مواطن الداء فمعرفة الداء نصف الدواء فالتشخيص السليم يؤدى الى العلاج السليم و الناجع حتى ان تاخر ذلك الدواء.
اتفق فى الراى فى ما ذهب اليه الاخ ابو الاولاد من ان هذه النعم التى نتمتع بها الان هى للاجيال القادمة لتتمتع بها بنفس القدر فهى ليست كلها لنا فنحف يجب ان نحب لمن سياتون من بعدنا كما نحب لانفسنا و هذه هى ميزة التخطيط الذى يضع اهدافا بعيدة و يدرس الاحتمالات المتاحة.
الاخ محمد عمار انها اربع نحتاج اليها كثيرا و لا انكر ان هناك فئة تعمل فى المجال الهندسى الان تحاول اصلاح الحال فلدينا المجلس الهندسى و لدينا الجمعية المعمارية و قد كنت حاضرا فى احدى الندوات الهندسية الخاصة بالمطار الجديد عندما قام رئيس الجمعية المعمارية و خاطب الحضور بانهم كجمعية يرون ان مشروع المطار تم اعداده بتكتم شديد و لم يتم اطلاع الوسط الهندسى عليه و انهم يعارضون اختيار الموقع بمدينة امدرمان و قد كان لحديثه ذاك اثر كبير فى الحاضرين فكان بعده ان رات كل اعمال المطار النور و تم نشر تقرير اللجنة التى درست المواقع المقترحة للمطار و الاسس التى تمت بها المفاضلة و تم تعيين احد اعضاء المجلس الهندسى مديرا للوحدة الهندسية للمطار.
ايضا التقيت فى احدى الدورات التدريبية باعضاء فاعلين فى اتحاد المقاولين السودانيين و الذين يقومون بمجهود كبير لتصحيح المسار و هم حضور فى كل الاحداث الهندسية و قد كان مندوبهم من اول الحاضرين فى الحادث الذى وقع قبل ايام بانهيار شدة خرسانية بالخرطوم اثناء الصب و قد تحدثت مع مندوبهم و الذى اخبرنى انهم بحثوا السبب و سيصدرون تعميما بمنع استخدام هذا النوع من الشدات الخرصانية لسهولة انهياره تحت ضغط مضخة الخرسانة.
اننى ارى بعض نقاط الضؤ و اتمنى ان تنتشر لتعم كل الوسط الهندسى حتى ينصلح الحال.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 مايو 2007)

اين وقع هذا الحادث؟


----------



## ابو الاولاد (20 مايو 2007)

هناك عدد كبير من المهندسين والمخططين والادارين ذوي الخبرة والاختصاص من السودانين ولهم مشاركات واضحة واراء معلومة ولكن تنفيذ المخططات التي اعدت منذ العام 80 لولاية الخرطوم والتي تم تطويرها في الاعوام 93-2003 لم تنفذ والاسباب مكاسب انية


----------



## ابو الاولاد (20 مايو 2007)

الاخوة المشاركون في هذا الحوار اقترح ان نقدم حلول او نقل رشتة علاجية لتصحيح الحال وان نضع القطار في مساره الصحيح .واول ما اقترح:

تسجيل وتصنيف المقاولين.وتطبيق القانون علي المخالفين
اعتماد كود موحد للعمل به لحين وتكوين لجنة للكود والشروط السودانية
تفعيل الجمعيات والمنظمات للدفاع عن وحماية حقوق المهنين العاملين في القطاع 
واقول واكرر لابد من تدريب وتدريب وتصنيف الفنين والعمالة ويمكن في البدء ان تتبي كل شركة مقاولات عامل او اثنين من عمالها .


----------



## م / وليد (24 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الثالثة عشر*

بداية اعتذر عن الانقطاع لظروف المرض عافاكم الله جميعا.
الاخ احمد وقع الحادث فى شارع 15 العمارات فى احدى الابنية تحت التشييد .
الاخ ابو الاولاد انها مقترحات قيمة و تضعنا على المسار الصحيح و ليس التسجيل للمقاولين فقط بل للمهندسين و المصممين فقد كثرت الجامعات و اصبح هناك الكثير من الخريجين و لكن هل هم جميعا مؤهلون للدخول مباشرة الى الحياة العملية و هل يمكن صقل تجاربهم اكثر باشتراط فترة تدريبية محددة.


----------



## م / وليد (28 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الرابعة عشر*

اود فى هذه الحلقة ان اتحدث عن التنمية العمرانية التى حدثت خارج الخرطوم و بايدى سودانية...
عقب تخرجى قبل حوالى اكثر من عشر سنوات تم الحاقى للعمل باحد المشاريع بغرب السودان فتهيات لرؤية القطاطى و منازل القش و لكن عندما حطت الطائرة الفوكرز 50 فى مطار مدينة نيالا القديم بغرب السودان و جدت انها مدينة بمعنى الكلمة و قد ذكرتنى كثيرا بمدينة امدرمان القديمة التى شهدت مراحل الطفولة و الصبا وقد كنت متحمسا و مندفعا للعمل بحيث اننى ذهبت فى اليوم الذى سبق عطلة عيد الاضحى فوجدت بقية المهندسين قد عادوا للخرطوم لقضاء العيد و اذكر انه كان عيدا مميزا جبت فيه مع عمال المشروع ربوع جبل مرة بغرب السودان و ساحاول ان ارفق بعض الصور لاحقا حتى يرى الجميع جمال تلك المناطق المنسية .....
اعود لاقول ان العمل فى مطار نيالا الجديد عندما وصلت كان يسير بحماس كبير و كان فريق العمل كله من السودانيين و قد اوكلت الى مهمة الاشراف على مبانى المطار و كنت احمل معى من الخرطوم بعض المخططات الجديدة للمشروع التى صنعتها ايادى شباب سودانيين متحمسين للعمل و لكن اصطدمت بصخرة الواقع هناك فواجهتنى بعض الصعوبات فى تنفيذ تلك المخططات ........نواصل الحديث فى الحلقة القادمة ان شاء الله.....


----------



## م / وليد (29 مايو 2007)

*الحلقة الخامسة عشر*

تمثلت الصعوبات التى واجهتنى فى عدم توفر العمالة الماهرة فى تلك المنطقة و كذلك بعض مواد البناء المطلوبة فكان على ان اجد الحلول لتلك المعضلات بسرعة فائقة حيث ان هناك برنامج لافتتاح المشروع فكان الحل الوحيد ان اقوم بتغيير التصميم وفق ما هو متوفر بالموقع و بما يتفق مع الجدول الزمنى الموضوع و قد كان ذلك اختبارا كبيرا لمهندس مبتدىء و لكن توفيق الله كان اكبر و التعاون الذى وجدته من المقاول السودانى هناك و الذى كان يعمل بحس وطنى رفيع فكان كل ذلك مما دفعنى لمزيد من الحماس فى العمل و صورة واجهة المطار تزين الان كثير من مطبوعات الهيئة و كذلك فى موقع الهيئة على الشبكة اخلص الى ان النوايا ان صدقت و بذل الجهد اللازم فانه يمكن تخطى كل العقبات الهندسية بوجود فريق عمل متناغم و مقاول ملتزم و متجاوب مع المستجدات و تكون النتيجة مزيدا من العمران لهذا السودان.


----------



## م / وليد (30 مايو 2007)

*اعتذار*

اعتذر عن حلقة اليوم و نلتقى غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (30 مايو 2007)

الاخ وليد نرجوا ان يكون المانع خير باذن الله
وفي انتظار مشاركتك اليومية


----------



## م / وليد (2 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة السادسة عشر*

الاخ احمد اشكرك جدا لكلماتك الطيبة و الحمد لله على كل حال و مآل.....
كنت قد بدات الحديث عن التنمية خارج الخرطوم و لم اكمل ايضا اذكر ان مشروع المطار قد حمل خيرات اخرى لمدينة نيالا بغرب السودان حيث ان الاليات التابعة للمشروع وفريق المشروع قاموا بتنفيذ العديد من المشاريع داخل المدينة شملت الطرق الداخلية و الطريق الموصل للمطار و ايضا تقديم الاستشارات الهندسية المجانية للعديد من المرافق الحكومية هناك الى جانب تشييد مجمع سكنى داخل المدينة ليكون معلما معماريا بارزا .
و ما زلت اذكر الثقة الكبيرة التى منحنى اياها مدير المشروع فى ذلك الوقت رغم اننى كنت مهندسا حديث التخرج و ربما كان ذلك حافزا كبيرا لى لانجاز المزيد و المزيد .
اخلص الى ان العمران فى مكان ما ان بدا فانه بالتاكيد سيتسبب فى نهضة شاملة لكل المنطقة فالاخرون يتنتظرون حتى تبدا انت فيتبعونك او يقلدونك لذل فنحن نحتاج دائما من يقود البداية لانها دائما الاصعب.


----------



## د.تخطيط (2 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر أخي العزيز


----------



## م / وليد (3 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة السابعة عشر*

الاخ د.تخطيط اشكر لك مرورك الكريم.
اواصل حديث الذكريات المربوط بالعمران فى السودان.....و اتحدث عن مدينة اخرى فى غرب السودان و هى مدينة الابيض التى شهدت هى الاخرى نهضة عمرانية كبيرة حيث شهدت تشييد مصفاة الابيض للبترول و التى ارتبطت ايضا بالاعمال التى كانت جارية بالمطار من تحديث و تاهيل و صيانة فكانت هناك ايضا مشاركة من فريق العمل بالمطار و الاليات فى تشييد الطريق المؤدى للمصفاة الى جانب اعمال الطرق الداخلية بمدينة الابيض و قد ساهم مطار الابيض بقدر كبير فى توزيع الاغاثة الخاصة بالامم المتحدة لتلك المنطقة من افريقيا حيث اصبح و بعد تحديثه قاعدة جوية اغاثية كبيرة و هذا جانب اخر انسانى للعمل الهندسى الذى يسخر لخدمة بنى الانسان فى كل مكان و هذا ايضا يؤكد ما ذهبت اليه فى حلقة الامس حول ان العمرن يمتد اذا بدا.


----------



## م / وليد (4 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الثامنة عشر*

تختلف النظرة الهندسية بين الجيل القديم و الجيل الحديث و يمكن ان نلاحظ ذلك فى الاعمال المنتجة فى كل جيل .
فالجيل القديم كان يلتزم التقليدية و ربما كان البعض يرى ان الخروج عن تلك التقليدية هو اثم كبير لذلك كان ان محيت اثار كل المبانى التى تخرج عن ذلك الاطار لذلك و نحن ننهض الان فى طفرة عمرانية لانجد تلك الجذور القديمة التى بدا عليها العمران فى السودان فانت لا تجد سوى حفنة قليلة من المبانى القديمة التى تحدثك عن العمران قديما و خاصة داخل المدن تكاد تنعدم تلك المبانى و كان مددنا قد نشات حديثا بخلاف المدن العربية الاخرى التى تجد فيها العمران القديم فى كل مكان خاصة مدينة القاهرة رغم اننى مررت بها و لم تسنح لى الفرصة لرؤيتها .
اخلص الى اننا نحتاج الى ان نصل الماضى بالحاضر لتكون نهضتنا العمرانية الحالية امتدادا طبيعيا لما شهده السودان من نهضه عمرانية كبيرة فى التاريخ القديم مثل حضارة مروى القديمة .


----------



## م / وليد (11 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر*

نسبة لبعض الاعمال اعتذر لتاخير الحلقات و الاسترسال فى الامر لحين فقط ان شاء الله


----------



## يوسف نقد (11 يونيو 2007)

مرحبا الأخ وليد تغيبت بعض الوقت لانشغالي ببعض الامور.. ولكنني عدت لمتابعة حلقاتك 
وفي القريب العاجل سيكون لي تعقيب في بعض المواضيع


----------



## م / وليد (12 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة التاسعة عشر- اعادة*

الاخ يوسف مرحبا بك مرة اخرى و فى انتظار تعليقاتك القيمة.
نواصل الحديث و فى هذه المرة اعود للحديث عن القطاع السكنى....
اصبح القطاع السكنى و كما ذكرت فى حلقة سابقة جاذبا للاستثمارات فقضية السكن تؤرق بال كل شاب مقدم على الزواج و تكون العقبة الاولى دائما امام تكوين اسرة مستقرة و نلاحظ عموما و رغم ازدهار المساكن متعددة الطوابق و توفرها الا ان اسعارها ما زالت بعيدة عن متناول الكثيرين فالشقة الصغيرة التى قد تسع اسرة صغيرة لا يقل ثمنها عن خمسون الف دولار بينما متوسط الدخل و المرتبات فى الطبقة العمالية و الموظفين لا يتراوح بين مائة و خمسون دولارا و خمسمائة دولار فكيف يمكن لهؤلاء ان يجدوا سكنا لائقا.
لحل تلك المشكلة ظهرت مشاريع الاسكان الشعبى و التى تناولت جانبا منها فى حلقة سابقة حيث تدفع حوالى ثلاثة الاف دولار كدفعة اولى تستلم بعدها مسكنا ارضيا صغيرا مكونا من غرفة واحدة مع منافعها فى مساحة لا تتجاوز فى اغلب المشاريع ثلاثمائة متر مربع و هو بالتالى قابل للتوسع بواسطة المالك و قد حلت هذه المساكن الشعبية مشكلة السكن لغالب لقطاع الموظفين و العمال و لكن ما زالت هناك بعض الشرائح لا تزال تبحث عن مساكن تتناسب و مستوى دخلها .


----------



## يوسف نقد (12 يونيو 2007)

انا ارى ان هذه المساكن بالرغم من فوائدها العظيمة الا ان هنالك بعض المساويء التي لا بد من ذكرها اولا التوسع الافقي يكلف الدولة كثيرا في الخدمات ( الطرق - الأمن - المياه ....الخ).بالاضافة 
الي التغول في الاراضي الزراعية ، فهل تعلم يا أخي وليد بأن اكثر من 50 ال 60% من الاراضي الزراعية في ولاية الخرطوم تحولت الى مناطق سكنية او في طريقها لتصبح اراض سكنية ، كذلك من
الناحية الجمالية كلما صغرت المساحة كانت السيطرة اقوى من ناحية النظافة والطرق المسفلتة والارصفة ..الخ. انا اتمنى ان تتولى الشئون الهندسية مشروع التوسع الرأسي بدلا من بيعها لشركات
تبالغ في الاسعار عند بيعها. ولي عودة بإذنه تعالى...........


----------



## م / وليد (13 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة العشرون*

الاخ يوسف ان كل ما ذكرته صحيح و لكنك تعلم ان التوسع الراسى له متطلباته ايضا فهو يحتاج الى خدمات منتظمة لانك لا تستطيع ان تسكن شخصا فى برج قد ينقطع منه امداد المياه و الكهرباء فى اى لحظة فتتعطل المصاعد ان وجدت و يتعطل الصرف الصحى و تبدا مشاكل بيئية من نوع اخر و تعلم اخى ان التوسع الراسى و بالاسعار السائدة الان سيصبح حلما شبه مستحيل لمحدودى الدخل .
اخلص الى ان حل المشكلة معقد الى حد ما و ربما يحتاج الى دعم حكومى لتوفير مساكن ذات خدمات جيدة عبر التوسع الراسى لتكون فى متناول محدودى الدخل و حتى نصل الى تلك المرحلة لابد ان تكون هناك حلول اخرى .


----------



## sail (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا الاخ م/ وليد و الاخت المهندسة هدهد
بالنسبة لتنظيم منطقة السوق العربى و المطار الجديد الفكرة من حيث المبداء جيدو جدا و لكم كيف تنصاع الجهات الحكومية الى الكوادر الهندسية و تتعامل معها التعامل الذى يايق بافكارها و خططها و الواضح الان من النظرة الحكومية هى عدم مقدرة اى جهة على التنفيذ عدا التابعة لها او التابعة لمنسوبيها و هى ما يؤدى الى الاحباط من جانب الشركات الهندسية و يجعلها تلزم الصمت و بعيدة عن الوضع القائم 
فمثلا مشروع السنط انا اعرف شركة انشآت هندسية مقتدرة و وطنية لم تمنح فرصة فى ابدا رائيها و تصورها تجاة المشروع 
و هناك الكثير من المعوقات التى تجبر الكوادر الوطنية على الهجرة حيث تجد المعاملة الراقية و تقدير العلم الذى بحوزتهمو الدليل هو كلام الاستاذ المهندس احمد لة منى كل التحية و الاحترام
................ نواصل ...............


----------



## م / وليد (14 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الحادية و العشرون*

الاخ sail لك الشكر و التحية على المداخلة.....
حقا ان الجانب السياسى قد طغى على الجانب المهنى و اصبح هناك بعض الخلل و لكن هذا لا يعنى ان ينسحب الجميع من الساحة فاضعف الايمان ان تشارك بلسانك لعلك تحدث بعض التغيير فالوطن للجميع و يجب ان يكون الولاء الاول للوطن ربما نستطيع ان نسدد بعض ما علينا للوطن.
كنت انوى التحدث اليوم عن الطرق و الكبارى و لكن ما قاله الاخ سيل اثر فى قليلا و لذلك ارجىء الحديث الى حلقة الغد ان شاء الله.


----------



## م / وليد (16 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الثانية و العشرون*

اعود للحديث عن الطرق و الكبارى....فالتوسع فى انشاء الطرق و الكبارى امر اصبح ملحوظا و قد لفت نظرى بالامس عنوانا بالصحف اليومية حول بداية تنفيذ 500 كلم جديد من الطرق داخل و لاية الخرطوم هذا اضافة الى ما تم تنفيذه بالفعل سابقا.فشارع افريقيا او شارع المطار شهد تحديثا و توسيعا كبيرا حل جزءا كبيرا من مشكلة المرور فى هذا الشارع المؤدى للمطار هذا اضافة الى صيانة و توسيع العديد من الطرق الاخرى مثل شارع عبيد ختم شرق المطار بالخرطوم و شارع الاربعين و شارع ابوروف العريق او شارع النيل بامدرمان و شارع الانقاذ و شارع المزاد بالخرطوم بحرى
اخلص فى امر الطرق و رغم لا تفى بما هو مطلوب او تحل المشكلة كليا لانها بدون كبارى او انفاق لذلك مازالت مشكلة التقاطعات موجودة الا انها حلت جزءا كما قلت .


----------



## sail (16 يونيو 2007)

عفوا الاخ وليد يبدو اننى قد عكرت صفوة مزاجك بكلامى و لكن الولاء للوطن لا يتم تقييمة من الطرح و المنافشة و التطور الذى تتحدث عنة قدمنا اشادتنا بة كثيرا و فى اكثر من محفل و لكن كونك تسكت عن اوجة القصور و تحصر ارائك فى محل الاشادة فقط فهذا هو المرفوض و لا يكمن للعقل ان يتقبلة فالساكت عن الحق شيطانا اخرص و العياذ بالله
و لك الحق ان تحذف مشاركتى هذة و التى قبلها علمنا باننى لن اشارك مرة اخرى
و السلام
eng.sail


----------



## م / وليد (17 يونيو 2007)

*اعتذار*

الاخ الباشمهندس /sail اقد لك اعتذارى العميق ان كنت قد اولت كلامى على نحو ازعجك فانت محق فى ما قلت و قد ذكرت ذلك سابقا فلابد من ايجاد اماكن الخلل حتى يمكن معالجتها و اقدر لك مشاركاتك حق تقديرها و اتمنى ان تكون هذه فاتحة صداقة و اخوة حقيقية فمن حديثك يظهر عمق حبك للوطن و اود ان ارى مشاركاتك تزين هذا الموضوع و اعتذر و اعتذر ثم اعتذر حتى اراك قد رضيت.فلا يجوز ان يدوم خصام اكثر من ثلاثة ايام و اريدك ان تكون خيرا منى فتبدا بالسلام و المشاركة مرة اخرى.


----------



## يوسف نقد (18 يونيو 2007)

الاخ وليد ان مقياس أهمية الموضوع المطروح للنقاش هو عدد الردود والمشاركات فانا اشكرك على تقديم هذا الموضوع الهام والذي يناقش التنمية العمرانية والتطور في بلدنا الحبيب فكل منا يعشق الوطن ويتمنى ان يكون من اجمل البلاد واكثرها تطورا . وان كنت انا او غيري اتجه الى طريقة النقد فهذا من باب الشفقة على هذا المشوار الذي بدأ ونأمل ان يسير بلا معوقات ولا مشاكل والاخ sail لا ينبغي له ان يأخذ في قلبه شيء وطالما ان الموضوع هو للنقاش فيمكن لاي احد ان يقول اي شيء فالغرض كما ذكرت هو تطور السودان وهذا يهمنا كلنا ...........والسلام


----------



## م / وليد (19 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الثالثة و العشرون*

الاخ يوسف اشكرك كثيرا على هذه الكلمات المشجعة فقد كنت افكر فى ترك الموضوع بعد ما حدث و لكن كلماتك الطيبة اعادتنى للصواب مرة اخرى فاشكرك و ادعو الله ان يكثر من امثالك. و اتمنى ان يصفو الامر مع الاخ sail و يعود ليعطر هذه الصفحات مثل ما تفعل انت.
اعود للحديث عن الطرق و الكبارى....و فى هذا المجال اعنى الشق الثانى الكبارى حيث تحدثنا سابقا عن الطرق فقد حدثت نهضة لا باس بها فى مجال الكبارى حيث تم تشييد كبرى جديد فى منطقة مقرن النيلين ليصل بين الخرطوم و امدرمان و قد حل هذا الكبرى ازمة المرور الطاحنة التى كانت تتكرر كل يوم صباحا و مساءا عبر الكبرى القديم و ما زلت اذكر الساعات الطوال التى كانت السيارات تتزاحم فيها اما الكبرى لتعبر واحدة تلو الاخرى عبر الكبرى القديم و الذى تم تجديده ايضا ليعود فى مظهر جديد و كما يقولون فقد تم يجديد شبابه مرة اخرى فاصبحت الان لا ترى الازدحام الا نادرا حيث اصبح هناك اكثر من كبرى للمرور.
ايضا تم انشاء كبرى اخر فى منطقة المنشية ليصل بين الخرطوم و الخرطوم بحرى و هناك كبرى اخر تحت التشييد ليصل جزيرة توتى بالخرطوم و بعدها بمدينة بحرى و ايضا فى نفس المنطقة يجرى تشييد كبرى المك نمر ليصل الخرطوم بالخرطوم بحرى هذا اضافة للكبريين القديمين .
هذا كله داخل الخرطوم فقط و ساعود للحديث ان شاء الله فى الحلقة القادمة عن الكبارى على النيل خارج الخرطوم .


----------



## sail (19 يونيو 2007)

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
اللهم تغفر لى انك انت الغفور الرحيم 
(( على ثلاث ايام صيام بسبب العودة للموضوع ))
شكرا الاخ نقد على التوجية و كل اعتزارى للاخ المهندس وليد 
لكن اخى نقد عندما يتعلق الامر بالوطنية فهى لمر كبير و ان يحدث لك شرخ فى وطنيتك فهذا غير مقبول لانة لا علاج لة و لا يمكن حشوة بالخيش و البيوتومين او المونة الاسمنتية 
الاخ م/ وليد 
ليس لك حق فى ترك الموضوع و عدم المشاركة بسببى 
فانا واحد و يجب ان لا يؤثر كلامى عليك 
*((((((((((((((الاخ م/ sail 
ليس لديك الحق فى تعليق مشاركتك فى الموضوع بسبب سؤ التفاهم 
حقا عليك الاعتزار و الاستمرار فهنا تتجلى الوطنية )))))))))))))))) ​*هذة الجزئية وصلتنى عبر البريد الالكترونى و فيها عتاب كبير قررت بعدها الرجوع الى الموضوع 
و هذا اعتزارى اقدمة للاخ المهندس وليد 
و لك العتبى حتى ترضى
اخوك م/ sail​


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يونيو 2007)

الأخ أحمد حسنى

أنا فى الواقع أحيى فيك روح المثابرة والأصرار الله ينجيك. وتنهى عملك فى السودان على خير

لماذا أقول هذا الكلام ؟

لأنك فى مكان من العالم لا يقدر قيمة الوقت ولا المادة ولا الأنسان ولا أى شىء

أيام العطلات هناك هى أى يوم وبدون اى سبب وبدون أى عذر أو استئذان 

الشىء الجوهرى و الأساسى فى أختلاف السودانى عن سائر الناس ناهيك عن الزمن 

هى نظرة مستر السودانى للعمل .فهو يرى ان العمل ذلة ومهانة وهذه يتساوى فيها 

الوزير و الغفير .وعليه ان يبدى تذمره و تمرده بكل الطرق .

دائم الغياب .يوم سمايه و يوم ملاريا و يوم بكا بكسر الباء ويوم عرس ويوم طهور 

وهكذا ايام العطلات لا تنتهى و الله ادعو الله لك ان تنجو من هذه البلاد

الأخ وليد متفائل ببلده ولكنه حر فيما يقول السودان بلد بكر و سيستمر هكذا

الى يوم الدين ..كان يجلس وزير الكهرباء على القناة التلفزيونية السودانية يخبر 

الناس بأن اسعار الكهرباء فى السودان هى الأرخص فى العالم ! وانقطاع الكهرباء

ظاهرة طبيعية وتوزيع الكهرباء على المناطق و الأحياء شىء طبيعى كل دول العالم

تفعل ذلك!
البلد الوحيد الذى ييبع الأرسال التلفزيونى الفضائى لشعبه .لعلك تفهم من كلامى القنوات المشفرة

لا ليس هذا ما اعنيه.

القنوات المجانية الجزيرة والعربية ..................................ز

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الخرطوم ليس بها شبكة صرف صحى ولا تفكر بهذا .الأخ الذى كان يحكى عن التخطيط ؟

و الله لو سألت اى زول عن هذه الكلمة لقال لك شنو؟منو؟

الى اللقاء ......................

أنا


----------



## مدحت58 (19 يونيو 2007)

يا أخ وليد هل ينفع فى السودان الشقيق ذو الحرارة (السخانة) المرتفعة غير الحوش ماذا يفعل ساكن الطابق الخامس 

عندما ينقطع التيار الكهربائى؟ 

ماذا عن اسعار الكرباء ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت من ناس الجبهة ؟


----------



## م / وليد (20 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الرابعة و العشرون*

الحمد لله الذى اعاد لنا الاخ sail فمرحبا به و بكم و بالجميع و الشكر من بعد الله للاخ يوسف و هذه هى سماحة السودانى الاصيل التى نتعامل بها عند الشدائد و الرخاء.
الاخ مدحت بداية اشكر لك مشاركتك فى النقاش و ابدائك لرايك و من لهجتك و معرفتك بالسودان يبدو لى انك سودانى . كلنا يعلم مدى صحة جزء كبير مما قلته فى مداخلتك و لكن هذا لا يعنى ان السودان لا يحوى عقولا بارزة او انه لا تجرى فيه الان نهضة كبيرة عمرانية خاصة فى القطاع الخاص و لا انكر ان هناك صعوبات و عوائق كثيرة قد تواجه من ينشىء استثمارا عقاريا الا ان كل تلك لا تعطى مبررا للياس و القنوط و عدم المثابرة للتقدم للامام .
الحوش هو ارث معمارى فى المنزل السودانى يحمل معانى و دلالات الى جانب الوظيفة التى يؤديها و قد كان السودانى قديما يفاخر بعدد الحيشان التى يملكها و ربما تكون قد سمعت ذلك فى الاغانى الشعبية السودانية فالسودانى الاصيل هو ( سيد الحيشان الثلاثة ) و اذا عدت الى احدى الحلقات السابقة تجدنا قد تناولنا موضوع التوسع الافقى و الراسى فى السودان و تناولنا مميزات و عيوب كل منها و ذكرنا ان مشكلة التوسع الراسى هى عدم توفر الخدمات بصورة دائمة و صعوبة الحصول عليها فنحن هنا نحاول ان نتناول الامور بتجرد و نحاول ان نصل الى الحقائق و لنشخص الداء بصورة صحيحة حتى نجد له العلاج و اننى ادعوك يا اخ مدحت ان تبحث معنا عن العلاج فلابد من صنعاء و ان طال السفر فان لم نستطع نحن ان نحقق هذا فربما ياتى جيل من بعدنا يحققه ان شاء الله.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (20 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
عدت بعد انقطاعي لظروف خاصة
وقد وجدت ان المناقشة مازالت ساخنة وهو امر صحي وايجابي جدا
وفي رأيي طبعا ان الامتداد الافقي هو امر محبذ ومريح وانساني ....ولكن في بلادنا النامية وفي ظل ضعف امداد الخدمات وضعف الموارد الرسمية لتمهيد الطرق وامداد كافة المرافق ......لاسباب مالية وادارية وفوق كل ذلك(فسادية) ـ فان الاستفادة مما هو متاح من خدمات وطرق ومرافق والتكثيف الرأسي للمباني قد يكون حلا.......حتي لو كان ذو سلبيات متعددة......ولكن حل له بعض السلبيات قد يكزن افضل من حل مثالي غير قابل للتنفيذ قبل 30 -40 سنة.....
وكما اشار الاخ وليد.....كلنا نسعي وكلنا نحاول ان نشخص الداء ومن لديه فكرة العلاج يطرحها ومن لديه حلولا يقترحا وهكذا.......واعتقد ان المحاولة في حد ذاتها هي امر ايجابي.....وهي خير من السكون والاحباط.......
اقول لكم ذلك وانا شخصيا لدي من مسببات الاحباط الكثير ولكني اجدني اميل اكثر للتفاؤول وتكرار المحاولة مرات ومرات......بل اجدني مستمتعا بالمحاولة مع تكرار الفشل........
تخيلوا لو ان اديسون مثلا احبط من التجربة رقم 100 في محاولته لاختراع المصباح الكهربي....
لقد فشل 99999 مرة لينجح مرة واحدة، انظروا الي النتيجة......من فشل كامل الي اختراع يغير وجه البشرية...........
ومما لاشك فيه ان طريق النجاح ليس بهذه السهولة والوضوح والا فما قيمته.......
النجاح صعب ....في مصر...وفي السودان...وغيرهما.....صعب ولكن ليس بمستحيل....
النجاح يحتاج عقول وايادي وقبلهما قلوب تحرص عليه وتبعث عليه .......النجاح آت باذن الله ولكن ليس بالتواكل والثقة في الغد الافضل ولكن بالعمل الجاد ......بالعمل الجاد......بالعمل الجاد


----------



## م / وليد (23 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الخامسة و العشرون*

الاخ احمد مرحبا بك و العود احمد .....
و عدت بالحديث عن الكبارى خارج الخرطوم حيث نجد كبرى عطبرة شمالا و الذى ساهم فى حل مشكلة كبيرة كانت تتمثل فى عبور نهر عطبرة عبر الكبرى القديم و بالطبع فان خزان مروى يقوم مقام الكبرى ايضا و هو الى الشمال من عطبرة و نتجه جنوبا لنجد كبرى الحصاحيصا الذى يجرى تنفيذه الان فى ولاية الجزيرة بوسط السودان و نتجه جنوبا لنجد كبرى كوستى الجديد الذى يمر عبره الطرق الهام الذى يربط الخرطوم بغرب السودان و لا ادرى ربما نسيت شيئا .


----------



## sail (23 يونيو 2007)

* السودان بلد بكر و هذا لا ينكرة احد 
* جميع الدول تقدم الخدمات مقابل شئ ( اخبرنا بالمجان لنرحل )
التنمية التى يشهدها السودان فى الفترة الاخيرة لا تخطئها العين و ان لم يثحدث عنها الاخ وليد فانى الفت نظرة اليها 
** مجمع عفرا التجارى
** برج واحة الخرطوم
** الفلل الرئاسية
** المطار الجديد(بامدرمان)
** شقق الضباط (بالشجرة)
** المبانى الجامعية (الخرطوم - التفانة - الاسلامية)
** الفنادق ( روتانا - الفردوس)
** الطرق و الكبارى (جميع الولايات)
** الابراج السكنية ( ابراج العمدة - الياسمين - المثلث الذهبى)
** الحدائق العامة ( الشهيد - امدرمان الكبرى - الهيلتون)
** ارصفة الطرق (النيل - افريقيا - البلدية - المطار )
هذا قليل من كثير القى على السودان كثيرا من الجمال بالاضافة الى الموارد البترولية (مصفاة الجيلى )و الموارد الزراعية ( النفرة الخضراء ) و الموارد الصناعية (مدينة جياد الصناعية)
.........................و لنا عودة..............................


----------



## dany (23 يونيو 2007)

للاسف ومعا احترامى ليك الشديد انوا فى السودان هناك حكومة من العصابة تحكم البلاد وهذة العصابة ترسم خطط السودان ليس بة امن ولا تخطيط بل توجد بة عصابة للنهب اما هذية الدعاية عن وجود تخطيط عمرانى ليقع المستثمر الخليجى او العربى فى شبكة العصابة او الحرامية الحاكمة ولي هناك مخرج الى عن طريق الرشواى او الوصطة وانتا تعرف انا السودان قد اخد المرتبة الاولى فى الدول العربية من حيث الفساد الادارى والمالى فيكيف نبنى ما تامت هذة الحكومة موجودة ... معمارى سودانى


----------



## sail (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا دانى ( السودانى )
زكرت ان السودان فى المرتبة الاولى و هذا يعنى ن هناك دول تنافس السودان وهذا امر لا جدال فية و لكن كيف يزدهر البلد و الناس ترى الخطاء و تقول انا مال و مال كدة كل شئ بدا تيقن ان لة نهاية و الحكومة الحالية فى نظرى رغم ما بها من عيوب الا انها خير من سابقاتها ( اسواء السييئن ) و يجب المناكفة عليها حتى ترجع عن ما هى علية و الا ستظن نفسها انها على حق 
** فى كل العالم تجد الرشاوى و تختلف المسميات و المعنى واحد 
** المشروعات التى طرحتها الحكومة كلها الان تمشى على قدم و ساق و اعلم اخى ان الاستثمار لة نظم و قوانين و لوائح تحمية و تحمى راس المال او المستثمر الاجنبى و هناك امثلة كثيرة 
** اخى دانى 
انظر الى الذى من حولك فى مجال التنمية العمرانية فى مجال الطرق و الكبارى انة منظر حقا جميل مياة و خضرة 
و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## م / وليد (24 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة السادسة و العشرون*

الاخ sail شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات التى اوردتها و بالفعل فقد سهوت عن ذكرها ربما هو التقدم فى العمر و ارجو ان تتابع معى و تصحح و مزيد من المعلومات .

الاخ dany مرحبا بك مشاركا و اتمنى ان تداوم على التعليق و المشاركة فنحن نعلم ان هناك الكثير مما يحتاج الى التقويم و التصحيح فان لم نستطع نحن فربما ياتى من بعدنا جيل يجد وصيتنا هذه فيعمل بها .


----------



## يوسف نقد (24 يونيو 2007)

احزنني والله كلام داني وحديثه المحبط (ليس لأنه تكلم عن الحكومة فهو حر في هذا) ولكن انا اشتم في كلامه هذا توجيه التهمة لجميع السودانيين بالفساد والاجرام . دعني اسألك سؤالا واحدا عن الأمن , هل رأيت مسئولا حكوميا واحدا ولو كان هذا المسئول اقل من وزير هل رأيته يتجول بين الناس في كل مناسباتهم الاجتماعية سوى المسئولين هنا في السودان . وهل تركت باب شقتك مفتوحا ولو للحظة (اذا كنت تقيم خارج السودان) ولماذا لا تتركه مفتوحا طالما هنالك أمن . صدقني يا داني ان السودان اكثر بلد
ينعم بالأمن وان المناطق التي بها حروب الآن في بلدنا أنت وغيرك يعلم من اشعل تلك الحروب وماذا يريد..... من يحب بلده لا يذكر عيوبه ....


----------



## م / وليد (25 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة السابعة و العشرون*

الاخ يوسف هذا ما احسست به عندما قرات حديث الاخ دانى و لكنى لم احب ان اعلق حتى ارغبه فى المشاركة مرة اخرى و قراءة ما يكتبه الاخرون فربما تنزاح تلك الغشاوة السوداء و يرى السودان بالوان اكثر نقاءا فيصبح من المحبين لوطنه و يغير تلك النظرة التى تزرع فى اذهان الكثيرين ممن لا يرون السودان من الداخل.
اعود للحديث عن العمران و اود ان اعطى فكرة عن المبانى التى ذكرنى بها الاخ sail فى قائمته القيمة و نبدا بمجمع عفراء و هو مجمع تجارى على النمط الحديث حيث يمكنك التبضع و اختار ما تريد من داخل الاقسام المختلفة و هو الاول فى السودان بهذا الحجم و التخصص رغم انه لا يعتبر ضخما اذا قيس بمقاييس المجمعات التجارية فى دبى مثلا و معظم زبائنه الان من الاجانب و غير المقيمين و بدا السودانيون ينجذبون اليه شيئا فشيئا نسبة لتميزه فى بعض الاسعار و المنتجات.و هو يقع الى الجنوب من مطار الخرطوم فى منطقة اقتراب الطائرات و رغم اننى ارى ان هناك خطا كبير فى اختيار الموقع نسبة لخطورته لعمل تجمع تجارى الا انه للضرورة احكام ربما و لا ادرى ما هو الراى الصحيح ربما بعد رحيل المطار يصبح امنا.


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

شكرا يوسف نقد فقد تزكرتنى قصة حقيقية تاكد استباب الامن فى السودان
فى زيارة وزير الخارجية الفرنسى (دبلوفان)للخرطوم السنة الفائتة مر بوسط الخرطوم امام مجمع الذهب و الجامع الكبير و القبة الخضراء لا ادرى سبب المرور و لكن هذا الكلام قالة لى خالى الذى يعمل فى السفارة ان عندما سال من البضائع المربوطة على شكل (شكارات ) ما هذا قالوا لة انها بضائع تخص التجار فسال عن حراس البضائع فقالوا لة انها بدون حراس فقال هذا شئ غريب 
كيف تكون بدون حراس قالو هذا هو الحال فقال انا اشهد ان الخرطوم اكثر العواصم امننا


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

*السودان بعيوننا*

استاذنك المهندس وليد فى المشارة التى اريد ان يرى الجميع السودان بعيوننا و هذة مجموعة من الصور و مرحبا بكل الاراء و انا جاهذ لكل الاسئلة المتعلقة بالصور و فى اتم الاستعداد للوفوق عليها على الطبيعة (معاينة ميدانية )
و شكرا
م.sail

http://wikimapia.org/#y=15282836&x=32336884&z=10&l=0&m=a&v=2مطار الخرطوم الجديد عبر الاقمار الصناعية
http://wikimapia.org/#y=15603472&x=32523660&z=18&l=0&m=a&v=2مشروع واحة الخرطوم


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

و هنا ايضا بقية الصور ارجو ابداء الراى الصرييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييح


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

سودانى الجوة وجدانى بريدوا انظر بنفسك الصور و احكم على التقدم و الازدهار السودانى


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

جدودنا زمان وصونا على الوطن **************** على التراب الغالى الماليهو تمن 
جدودنا ذمان


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

عفوا الاخوة الاعزاء على كثرة الطلة و لكن لابد ان يعرف الاخوة السودان من وجهة نظرنا و يقف على الحقيقة


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

اليوم نرفع صور الوطن الحبيب و كل معاناة من اجل الوطن هى سعادة


----------



## sail (25 يونيو 2007)

على الاوطان فى دم كل حر يدا سلفت و دين مستحق


----------



## مدحت58 (25 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لقد كثر الكلام فى هذا المقام عن السودان الحبيب لذا قررت بعد أستشارة الأصدقاء أن نعكف على كتابة 

هذا المتن للرد على الاخوة الأعداء وقد اسميناه 

فصل البيان فى عجائب دولة السودان
سوف نترك المجال للاخ وليد لافادة السادة القراء الأعزاء عن ما اسماه ............عمران و بنيان وما الى ذلك.
نبدأ بسوق الحرامية
لم نجد فى اى عاصمة من عواصم الدنيا سوق مثل هذا السوق 
عندما تسأل عن هذا التجمع ؟ الذى يعرض فيه أى شىء جديد و مستعمل يقال لك هذا سوق الهدايا !
البضائع الموجودة 
أكرمكم الله 
كل ما هو مسروق من المسجد (الأحذية) من البيوت من السوق نفسه!
عادة ما يحدث لك حادث سرقة مرة أو مرتين أو ثلاث أو أكثر من منزلك .
وللحصول على مسروقاتك عليك ان تذهب الى الشرطة لعمل بلاغ بذلك 
ولو عندك واو (واسطة) يذهب معك قصاص الأثر لكى يتتبع أثار اللص
و طبعا لا يتتبع ولا يحزنون وقول عليه العوض ومنه العوض
المهم عليك ان تتابع الحضور كل يوم الى سوق الحرامية لعلك تجد الشىء 
المسروق منك !
اذا أتنشلت أو نسيت أآ شىء فى الترحيلات . حاول ان تواظب على الحضور
الى ذاك السوق 
نأسف على الأنقطاع ولكن للحديث بقية


----------



## مدحت58 (25 يونيو 2007)

*ان قالوا لييك وين رأسك أهبشوا*

هذا الرد للاخ .. sail
حديثك عن زيارة الوزير الفرنسى لمنطقة السوق العربى حديث جميل و رائع الحقيقة انا فخور بهذا الكلام!!!!:67:

وهذا الوزير الفرنسى لو أتيحت له الفرصة للتوجه الى منطقة خلف القبة الخضراء لوجد أشهر سوق 
فى الخرطوم وهو" سوق الحرامية"! 
لماذا دائما نحرص على اخفاء سؤاتنا ؟
متى نواجه أنفسنا بالمشاكل التى نواجهها فى مجتمعاتنا ؟
بربك كم من مرة سرق دارك ؟ وكلنا يعلم من اللصوص و لكن من الذى يقول ...........

ما مشكلة أقليم دارفور الا لأننا نرى ونسمع ونسكت 
البلد على حافة التقسيم ونحن ما زلنا نروج لأشياء ليس لها وجود 
كم سنة أستمرت الحرب على الجنوبيون وكم من الخسائر المادية و من قبلها البشرية
لقد دفع الشعب السودانى ثمن هذه النزوة السياسية و لا يزال يدفع 
الا تعلم ان نسبة الأناث الى الذكور فى السودان قد تجاوزت نسبة واحد الى عشرة 
لقد دفعت الحكومة السودانية بزهرة شبابها الى أتون حرب الجنوب التى أكتشفوا 
فى النهاية انها حرب لا دينية ولا اسلاموية كم زول من عائلتك راحوا ضحايا لهذه 
الحرب السياسية ؟ كم من طفل اصبح يتيما وكم من أمرأة أصبحت أرملة تتكفف ديوان 
عام الزكاة ؟ وفى نهاية المطاف الجنوبى أخو الشمالى !
هذا الفهم المتقن لدقائق الأمور لم يتضح الا بعد الضغط ألأمريكى ؟؟؟؟
المصيبة اننا من يدفع الفاتورة 
أتخيل ان علينا ان نواجه انفسنا بكل شجاعة ونتقبل النقد الذاتى ونصلح عيوبنا
ما معنى ان تدعى ان الوزير الفرنسى قال كذا وقال كذا ؟أى أمان وهناك حرب أهلية؟!!!!!!!!!
الوضع الأقتصادى فى السودان صعب جدا و من الطبيعى ان يفرز هذا الوضع المأساوى
الجرائم بكافة أشكالها و أنواعها وهذا ليس سرا العالم أصبح صغيرا يا عزيزى
هذا الكلام كان زمان . انك تتبسط فى الحديث عن السودان و شمائله 

اليوم العالم بأسره يعلم ان السودان و بكل فخر و اعتزاز قد أحتل المركز الأول فى الفساد المالى
و الأدارى!العالم بأسره يعلم بوجود القوات الدولية فى السودان وسوف تزداد الأعداد و نحن على 
حافة التقسيم فماذا ننتظر؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


أن قالول لييك وين رأسك أهبشوا
للحديث بقية


----------



## sail (26 يونيو 2007)

شكرا الاخ مدحت 
اولا ليس لدى صالح فى تزيين وجه السودان و تجميلة 
و اعلم اننى خريج هندسة مدنية تقدير جيد جدا دخلت سبع معاينات للعمل فى مكتب العمل و جامعة الخرطوم و لم اجد عمل 
و لكن اخى العزيز يجب اظهار الحقيقة مهما كانت مرة 
و السودان اليوم يشهد نقلة تنموية و انا اكتب هذة المشاركة قراءت فى الصحف عطاءات لتوريد و بناء مجمعات خدمية بالجزيرة تتمثل فى الاتى :-
1/محور التعليم --------- 400 فصل دراسى
2/محور الصحة -------- 15 مستشفى
3/محور الطرق --------- 26 كلم
4/محور الكهرباء ------- 1000 محول 
5/محور المياة ---------- 170 صهريج
بالاضافة الى تريد معدات رياضيية و توريد تناكر مواد بترولية و تاهيل مسرح الجزيرة و توريد اجهزة استوديو فهد بالتلفزيون و معدات الطاقة الشمسية و تشييد مركز الاطراف الصناعية بمدنى
اخى العزيز الا ماذا ترمى كل هذة 
نهضة تنموية ؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
ام تردى تنموى ؛؛؛؛؛
اوجة القصور كثيرة و لكن هذا لا يمنعنا من رؤية الكمال 
و الكمال لله


----------



## يوسف نقد (26 يونيو 2007)

*تفاءل*

أولا احيي الاخ العزيز sail على هذه العودة وبروح وطنية عالية . كما اشكر اخي وليد على سرعة الرد , واقول برغم صعوبة المشوار وكل ضراوة التيار سنعمل نحن يا وطني ... الأخ مدحت يبدو انه يسكن في اقاصي اطراف العاصمة والتي لا تشبه بالطبع شوارع نيويورك حيث السرقة مع القتل ولا شوارع جوهانسبرج يا أخي مدحت ان السرقة طبع من طباع البشر ولا يخلو مجتمع من الشر كما لايخلو من الخير ايضا .. من رأى الخرطوم قبل عام 2000 وعاد الآن سيرفع حاجب الدهشة من صحيح
البيان عن نهضة العمران في بلاد السودان .......... واما عن كسل السودانيين والذي ذكرته سابقا فسوف اخصص له رد طويل فعليك بالصبر وطول البال .........
اذا لم تتفاءل واستمريت في تجوالك في سوق الحرامية فلن ترفع رأسك ابداً لترى ما حولك


----------



## مدحت58 (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
أين صورة ديوان عام الزكاة؟
هو بالفعل مبنى فخم ولا يظن الرائى أنه مبنى ديوان الزكاة فى بلد كالسودان لماذا؟
السودان أفقر بلد فى افريقيا 
وللاسف له نظام غريب فى مسألة الزكاة
الزكاة عند المسلمين هى اموال ئؤخذ من الأغنياء لكى ترد على الفقراء
ولكن لا أدرى لماذا فى السودان تجرى الأمور هكذا!
ما يحدث فى بلادنا الحبيبة السودان هو العكس تماماً
فى بلادنا تؤخذ (تقتلع) اموال الزكاة من الفقراء وتنفق ببذخ 
على الأغنياء!
نعم هذه هى الحقيقة
ان معدل الدخل فى السودان معلوم 
نسبة البطالة معلومة 
ما يعنى ان معظم أهلنا فى السودان تحت خط الفقر بسنين
انا اتخيل ان تجمع زكاوات العالم الأسلامى كلها لكى توزع على 
السودان الفقير .ولكن ما يحدث شىء أغرب من الخيال
الموظف الذى لا يتجاوز راتبه ستون دولار فى الشهر
يخصم من راتبه الزكاة .أقول الموظف لأنه الوحيد الذى
ينعم بدخل شهرى ثابت. ناهيك عن الزارع والراعى و هلم جرا
ديوان عام الزكاة يدخل فى استثمارات و يعمل مشاريع
باموال الزكاة؟
انا لست بفقيه ولكن اعرف ان هذا باطل 
أخذ هذه الأموال من الفقراء باطل
أن يتنعم بهذه الأموال المتنفذون باطل
العبرة ليست بالبنيان ولكن بالأنسان
بالعلم و المال يبنى الناس ملكهم=====لن يبنى مجد على جهل و أقلال
الى اللقاء
مدحت


----------



## م / وليد (27 يونيو 2007)

*الحلقة الثامنة و العشرون*

الاخ sail شكرا جزيلا بما اتحفتنا به من صورة ناطقة و رغم اننى فى السودان و لكن لم تتاح لى الفرصة لرؤية هذه المبانى متكاملة فنحن نراها من قرب فقط و ليس من راى كمن سمع.
الاخ يوسف شكرا على الرد الهادى المقنع.
الاخ مدحت اشكرك على العودة مرة اخرى و هذا هو هدفنا هو النقاش المفتوح و كل يدلى برايه و لكن ذلك الراى لا بد ان يكون منطقيا و مؤسسا على بعض الحقائق حتى نستطيع ان نصل الى هدف من هذا النقاش فى اطار احترام عميق لكل راى مهما كان طالما هو صادر من انسان ملتزم بما يقول.
و كم انا سعيد حينما ارى هذا النقاش دائرا و نحن نتحسس الطريق رغم كل شىء هدفنا واحد فحتى الاخ مدحت انا اكيد من انه سيكون سعيدا عندما نرى السودان و قد ازدهر اقتصاديا و عمرانيا و هذا مرتبط بزوال الفقر فازدهار الاقتصاد و العمران يؤدىء الى خلق وظائف و اعمال جديدة للجميع.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (27 يونيو 2007)

كلنا سنكون سعداء عندما نري السودان متقدما......وكلنا فخر عندما نري المدن الكبري في بلادنا العربية كلها مزدهرة بالعمران ومظاهر التقدم .....


----------



## sail (27 يونيو 2007)

شكرا الاخ م/ وليد
نقاش الاخ مدحت كلة منصب فى خانة الهجوم على الحكومة و كانة يتحدث مع وزير او وكيل وزارة 
يا اخى انا عن نفسى قلت من قبل ماذا ساجنى من تزيين وجه السودان
يا اخى كن متفائلا و حدثنا يوما عن شئ سر بالك فى هذا الوطن الكبير
و نحن نتحدث عن نهضة السودان 
اوجة القصور موجودة و لكن اخى العزيز عليك ببيان مكان القصور و طرح الحل بوجهة نظرك فلا يمكن للناس ان يتطوروا و يتقدموا بكشف العيوب دون الاصلاح
و ان كانت رؤيتك غير ذلك لا نملك الا ان تقول وفقك الله و سدد خطاك
اخوك م/ sail


----------



## يوسف نقد (27 يونيو 2007)

لان هذا المنتدى مخصص للعمارة والتخطيط العمراني ولأن الأخ م. وليد طرح هذا الموضوع والخاص بالتطور العمراني في السودان فاننا وان جاء ذكر ديوان الزكاة فنحن سنتحدث عن المبنى وروعة التصميم من عدم روعتها .. الاخوة الكرام دعونا نتناقش بمنطق ووطنية بغض النظر عن من يحكم البلد فالشعب وحكومته ملك للسودان . فسيذهب الاشخاص ويبقى الوطن شامخا .. دعونا نتأمل النهضة التي بدات , محاسنها ، مساوئها المشاكل التي تواجه هذه النهضة .. نتناقش عن العمارة من حيث اضافتها للمسات الجمالية للعاصمة .. اوجه القصور .......... او فليتحول هذا الموضوع للمنتدى السياسي.. مالي أرى السودانيين كلما تأتي سيرة للوطن بدأوا بكيل الشتائم والسباب للحكومة والاوضاع .. لعمري ما ضاقت بلاد بأهلها ///// ولكن اخلاق الرجال تضيق..


----------



## م / وليد (1 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة التاسعة و العشرون*

الاخ احمد اعتقد انك اصبحت نصف سودانى و تبقى لك نصف فقط سيكتمل خلال العام الثانى الذى ستقضيه بالسودان ان شاء الله و يسرنا ان تكون معنا دوما .
يا لروعة الرد من كل من المهندسين sail و يوسف فنحن هنا نتناول ما يهم العمران و العمارة فى السودان و نتمنى ان نصلح ما استطعنا و نحتاج الى كل مساعدة ممكنة من الجميع من زوار و اعضاء هذا المنتدى الانيق ممن خبروا دروب الهندسة و خاضوا غمار مشاريعها و تغلبوا على مصاعب العمل الهندسى الشاقة و المضنية.
و اود ان اخصص هذه لحلقة لتوجيه نداء لكل من يرغب ان يمد لنا يد المشورة بالراى السديد فلا يتردد و مرحبا بكل الاخوة و شكرا لكم مقدما.


----------



## مدحت58 (1 يوليو 2007)

الأخوة الأعزاء
علينا أن نفتح قلوبنا و عقولنا لكل رأى حتى ولو كان لا يوافق هوانا 
الحديث عن العمران والنهضة لا ينفصل عن الحديث فى السياسة والأقتصاد و علم الأجتماع
و سائر العلوم الأخرى . فلا يخفى علينا الأرتباط الوثيق بين كل هذه العلوم .
فلا يمكن عمليا الفصل بين السياسة و أى من هذه العلوم 
و عليه فأذا كان الأخ وليد يحصر موضوع النقاش فى جانب واحد الا وهو العمران او العمارة
فى السودان . فأنه يكون قد اهمل الأجزاء الأكثر اهمية بل و قام بدور الحاكم العربى ! فى فرض
ما هو مسموح الحديث عنه أو به وما هو غير مسموح.

أن سياسة أى بلد هى البوصلة التى توجهه الى بر الأمان أو الى الجهة الأخرى 
و كلمة سياسة تشمل كل ما يتعلق بتسيير أمور هذا البلد من جميع النواحى . وارى انه يستحيل الفصل
بين السياسة و بين كل مناحى الحياة مما يستوجب علينا ان نتحدث عن الكل و ليس الجزء

و لا رايك شنو


----------



## sail (3 يوليو 2007)

شكرا الاخ نقد
شكرا الاخ م/ وليد
شكرا الاخ مدحت
السياسة هى التى اوصلت السودان الى هذا الحال المتردى و ان كف الناس عن السياسة و مارسوا حياتهم اليومية بصورة عادية و تركوا امور السياسة لمن انتخبوهم سيكون افضل للبلاد و العباد
و لكن هناك مشكلة السياسة فى السودان فالسودانيون اكبر شعب يحب السياسة و يتكلم فيها اكثر مما يفعل و انظر الى اغلب الدول التى تذدهر تجدها بها حزبين او ثلاثة لا اكثر و لكن نحن فى السودان لدينا الان حسب درايتى الضئيلة بالسياسة ما يقارب الخمسين حزب سياسى بمعدل حزب لكل 800000نسمة
بما فيهم الاطفال و المغتربين
اخى العزيز ان كان هناك من حل سياسى فيجب دمج جميع الاحزاب فى ثلاثة احزاب
1/ حزب حاكم
2/ حزب معارض
3/ حزب ائتلاف ( محايد لترجيح الميزان الحكومى - يتحد مع الحزب الحاكم مرة و مع المعارض مرة )
((((و هذا راى من رجل لا يفهم السياسة))))
مع الاعتزار للاخ م/ وليد و الاخ نقد للخروج عن الموضوع


----------



## حسام حنفى (3 يوليو 2007)

أنا قضيت فى الخرطوم فترة و شفت فيها طرازات معمارية كثيرة و لكنى اريد ان أسأل اذا كان موجود طراز معمارى خاص بالسودان نفسه؟


----------



## م / وليد (5 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الثلاثون*

اعتذر عن الغياب لبعض المشاغل.
الاخ مدحت لا احد يستطيع ان يجر على احد رايه او مايقوله و نحن نرحب بكل راى تدلى به فقط نتمنى ان يكون مؤسسا و يقودنا الى الافضل و مرحبا بك دوما .
الاخ sail على الرغم من اننى اكثر منك جهلا بامور السياسة الا اننى اتفق معك فى ما ذهبت اليه و نتمنى ان يتحقق ذلك للسودان.
الاخ حسام اعجبنى جدا سؤالك هذا و ذكرنى ببحث كنت اقوم به حول العمارة الاسلامية فى السودان هل لها جذور.
ربما لا اكون خبيرا لاقدم لك ردا شافيا و ربما يساعد بقية الاخوة فى الرد و لكن و خلال دراستى الجامعية تبين لى ان السودان و للاسف لا يملك ارثا معماريا و اعنى بها مبانى تاريخية تحكى عن العمران سابقا فما هو موجود لا يكاد يدلك على نمط معمارى مميز و قد قرات فى التاريخ ان الثورة المهدية بالسودان التى حررت السودان من المستعمر فى فترة سابقة و فتحت الخرطوم قامت بازالة المبانى التى كانت قائمة هناك و تم استخدام موادها لبناء مبانى اخرى لذلك نجد ان اقدم المبانى ربما ترجع الى العهد التركى بالسودان او المهدية هذا اذا لم نحتسب الاهرامات فى البجراوية و حضارة مروى السابقة.
اما اذا تحدثنا عن البناء التقليدى فكل جهة من السودان لها ما يمزها فى مبانيها التقليدية فالنوبيون فى الشمال مثلا يكثرون من الزخرفة و فى غرب السودان يتم البناء بالمواد المحلية و ربما كان هذا السبب فى عدم وجود مبانى تاريخية.


----------



## sail (5 يوليو 2007)

اذا تأملنا المسكن التقليدي للنوبيين الفديكا الذين سكنوا في المنطقة المحيطة بمدينة وادي حلفا قبل غرق المنطقة في نهاية الستينات من القرن الماضي، فنجد تلك الدار التي اوت الأسر النوبية الممتدة كانت تنهض منعزلة أو شبه منعزلة عمّا جاورها من منازل في القرية النوبية لكأنها قلعةـ مبنى وحوائط عالية وحلقة من الغرف تلتف حول صحن وسطى. ووجه الشبه هنا لم يأت من فراغ. أولاً شكل القلعة نفسه موجود فعلياً ومتجذر وجدانياً ويشكل جزءً من التاريخ والتراث النوبي. شكل واحساس القلعة كان ضرورياً لصد عدائيات الطقس (مناخ تلك المنطقة متأرجح بين أعلى درجات الحرارة صيفاً وادناها في ليالي الشتاء) وايضاً كواق من غارات المجموعات العربية من الرعاة التي كانت تناوش سكان القرى في عهود قديم.شكل القلعة والتفاف حجرات الدار حول ذلك الفناء والصحن الوسطي شكل خير وعاء وكان الحضن الدافئ لتلك الأسر الممتدة المكونة من الزوجات والاطفال ما احوجها في ذلك الزمان للدفء الانساني مع غياب ارباب الاسر النوبية المكونة لسكان الدار وتشتتهم في المهاجر البعيدة طلباً للرزق. وهنا يستجيب شكل وتصميم الدار لضرورات عديدة نابعة من واقع اقتصادي ومجتمعي ويصبح صمام امان ويحقق الامن المجتمعي والنفسي معاً. وما احوجنا للاعتراف والاهتمام بهذا المطلب تماماً كما نعني بأمر الأمن الغذائي.شكل واحساس القلعة المميز للبيت النوبي التقليدي يزيد من قوته وحسن احاطته وخلوه من النوافذ الفتحات الكبيرة عدا تلك البوابة العملاقة وبعض من فتحات صغيرة مفتوحة اعلى الحجرات. وهو بذلك يشكل استجابة لمطلب مرتبط بالأمن النفسي ـ الوقاية من العين الحاسدةـ ولا يداخلني شك بأن النوبيين في ذلك الزمان ـ فترة الستينات من القرن الماضي ـ كانوا مهمومين بمسألة الارواح لدرجة الهوس. فعليه شكل القلعة بتلك المواصفات كان لهم خط دفاع مهم جداً دعموه بتلك الرسومات والزخارف والكتابات والاسطح اللامعة والعاكسة (المتمثلة في اطباق وصحون الصيني وقطع المرايا الملصقة على جدار الدار الأمامي)، وايضاً تلك الاجزاء المسننة من جماجم الحيوانات (غزلان وتماسيح) المعلقة فوق البوابة. ومعروف ضمنا وعالمياً عند المهمومين بأمر السحر ان الاسطح العاكسة والعناصر المدببة تدرأ العين الشريرة.الشكل العام للبيت النوبي ونظام فتحاته الخارجية والزخارف التي تغطيه مقروءة مع تصميم الدار كلها تبدو وكأنها تسخر فيما تسخر للتعامل مع مسألة الارواح. بالاضافة الى ذلك فان البيت النوبي فيما يخص توجهه وفي كل الحالات ـ سواء أكانت تلك البيوت مشيدة شرق النيل أم غربه ـ كانت دائماً توجه وتفتح متجهة نحو النيل. والمعروف عند النوبيين في ذلك الزمان وفي تراثهم بشكل عام ان الملائكة تسكن وتأتي من النهرـ أو البحر على حد تعبيرهم ـ ونجد عندهم دائماً في عبارات الضراعة (يا ملائكة البحر). اذا من المنطقي بالنسبة لهم ان تفتح بوابة الدار باتجاه النهر لاستقبال الملائكة. عليه لم يكن أمر توجه الدار يخضع لاحتياجات مناخية مثل استقبال الرياح لغرض التهوية أو لتفادي اشعة الشمس. اتأمل تلك المسائل مجتمعة المتعلقة بشكل البيت النوبي الشبيه بالقلعة وكذلك ملامح تصميمه وتزيينه الاخرى فتتولد عندي قناعة بأن من اسباب عظمة العمارة النوبية التقليدية انها استوعبت الانس والجن معاً.مما اوردناها هنا يتضح لنا ان شكل القلعة ذلك كان مبرراً للغاية وتسنده حجج عديدة مرتبطة بجوانب متعددة ميزت حياة النوبيين في قراهم الوادعة تلك. ومن المدهش حقاً ان نجدهم قد دعموا شكل تلك القلعة بتشكيل اعمدة من الطين من نفس مادة بناء المنزل ترتفع على اركان الدار فتقوى الاحساس بالقلعة ومعها الاحساس بالامان.مما ورد من اشارات هنا لموضوع تعامل العمارة التقليدية مع الارواح. وايضاً افتتاني بشكل القلعة كمعبّر لحالة معينة بكل ابعادها، يجب ألا ينظر اليه باعتباره محاولة لاحياء تلك الوساوس الكامنة في نفوس الناس أو تضخيم جانب يعتبره البعض ضرباً من ضروب الدجل والشعوذة وانما اشرت هنا لحالة معينة معبرة عن زمان معين ومكان محدد ـ ارض النوبةـ تعامل معها المعماري بكل حصافة وذكاء وحكمة. وروعة العمارة في نظري تتأتى ـ فيما تتأتي في حسن تعاملها مع الانسان والمجتمع بكل وساوسه ـ ان وجدت ـ وهمومه واشواقه. اما عن افتتاني بشكل القلعة فيجب ايضاً ان لايفهم بأنه توجهاً متحفياً ودعوة لتحدي الزمان والمكان ولتحنيط الناس ـ النوبيين في هذه الحالةـ وتعليبهم في هذا الشكل المعماري لاحياء التراث او بعثه من جديد. انما قصدت فيما اشرت اليه بالنسبة لهذا الشكل لفت النظر للحظة تجلي معمارية تطابق فيها الشكل مع المضمون ـ او الماعون مع المضمون ـ ولا ارى حرجاً في تكرار ذلك الشكل المعماري اذا تكررت نفس الظروف مع اناس نوبيين أو غيرهم ممن يحملون نفس السمات والخصائص. فقط قد نستصحب معناً في هذه الحالة منجزات التقدم التقني وما استجدت من مواد بناء.ما سقته هنا عن روعة العمارة النوبية التقليدية لايقلل من شأن رصيفاتها مما ابدعته مجموعات السودان القبلية والثقافية الاخرى، فكلها في منتهى الروعة من حيث حسن وصدق التعبير عن الانسان ومجتمعه وثقافته وارضه. فقط هذا الامر يحتاج منا الى نظرة معمقة ونافذة وذهن مفتوح. وروعة العمارة التقليدية في هذه الحالة يجب ان لاتقيم بمقاييس تطاول البنيان أو بديع الزخرف. فقد تكمن عظمة العمارة التقليدية في صغر حجمها وقلة عناصرها ومحدودية الوانها وبساطة أو انعدام زخرفها. وبذلك تكون حالة هى مثال لـ(خير العمارة ما قل ودل).
العمار السودانية!!-
هذه الظاهرة تستحق انتباهة كبيرة، ودراستها وتعمق فيها يفيد المعماري الممارس بشكل كبير لانها في الاساس هي ظاهرة معمارية وثقافية واجتماعية، وهي تعود بنا الى ما اشرنا اليه هنا من ضعف المكوِّن الثقافي في شخصية المعماري السوداني. ويدهشني للغاية اننا نلاحظ ثمة ملامح ن ونتعمق في العمارة النوبية السودانية. وانتظرنا حتى تأتينا مستوردة من دول الخليج، وحتى هذه (العمارة النوبية) اكتفينا منها بالملامح السطحية والقشور، وغاب عنا جوهرها بكل ما فيه من تجليات ورمزية عميقة. وهذا واحد من اشكالاتنا الاساسية وولعنا بالمستورد واحساسنا بالدونية نحو كل ما هو محلي. بالذات اذا ارتبط بالثقافات المحلية والريفية. وهذا الامر يعود بنا مرة اخرى لضعف مناهج دراسة العمارة في السودان، اذ لم تحتل فيها العمارة المحلية التقليدية السودانية مكانها الا قبل سنوات قليلة.
وبال تلك التي تمثلها عمارة سواكن. الهوية السودانية هي التي تمثلها كل الثقافات السودانية المتعددة.
كيف نصنع العمارة السودانية؟
- الامر جد صعب ومعقَّد، لانه بلا شك ليس إعادة تدوير او استنتساخ لاشكال قديمة. لان هذه الاشكال كانت تعبر عن زمان ومكان قد لا يتكرران، والعمارة حقا هي كائن متغير حسب الملابسات والظروف فالنوبي من شمال السودان قد لا نسترضيه هو الكائن الحضري الذي يعيش في عصرنا الآن.. قد لا يسترضيه ذلك البيت النوبي القديم بكل روعته وجماله. والصعوبة في الامر ان المعماري مطلوب منه اعادة صياغة شكل معماري يناسب النوبي الحضري في القرن الحادي والعشرين. واعادة الصياغة لا تتأتى الا بفهم معمق للانسان ولمجتمعه. وهذا يستدعي الماماً بالجوانب المتعلقة بالعلوم الانسانية.
ف والجلود.. والعملية هنا اصعب لعدم وجود مرجعية قريبة الشبه بالعمارة الحضرية. وهنا التحدي كبير لان على المعماري صياغة عمارة مختلفة تماماً ومرتكزة فقط على موجهات الثقافة السودانية


----------



## م / وليد (7 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الحادية و الثلاثون*

الاخ sail شكرا على المعلومات القيمة و اتمنى ان نتعمق اكثر فى هذا الموضوع حتى نكتشف ما هو الارث المعمارى السودانى قديما و ماذا اضفنا له نحن الجيل الحالى و ماذا سنترك من ارث للاجيال القادمة فكما ارى ان هذا عنصر هام من العناصر التى يمكن ان نستلهم منها مفردات جديدة للنهضة العمرانية الحالية حتى لا يكون هناك انقطاع فى هذا الارث العمرانى .


----------



## sail (7 يوليو 2007)

شكرا م/ وليد
*الحضارة النوبية المسيحية : *
تعتبر الكنائس أهم مظاهر الحضارة السودانية في العصر المسيحي ، وهذه الكنائس علي طراز الباسلكا الذي كان شائعـاً في العالم البيزنطي . والكنيسة النوبية مستطيلة الشكل ، فيها ممران من الجهة الشمالية والجنوبية ، تفصلهما من صحن الكنيسة سلسلة من الأعمدة . وعند طرف الكنيسة الشرقي نجد قبة من الداخل وأمامها المذبح ، ويُعرف هذا الجزء بالهيكل ، أمـا المنبر فيوجد بالقُرب من آخر عمود من الناحية الشرقية من الممر الشمالي ، وفي الجزء الغربي من الكنيسة برجان : أحدهما في الركن الجنوبي والأخر في الشمالي ، أمـا المداخل فهي في الجدران الشمالية والجنوبية . والزخرفة عبارة عن رُسوم ونُقوش 
الارث العمرانى السودانى لم يلقى حظة من البحث من جانب المؤرخين و الباحثين
................سوف اواصل ان شاء الله................................


----------



## م / وليد (8 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الثانية و الثلاثون*

الاخ sail اتمنى ان تكون لديك معلومات حول شكل المسكن قديما و تكوين الاسرة السودانية الممتدة التى يسكن فيها الابن مع ابيه و وجده و شكل البيت السودانى المميز.


----------



## م / وليد (10 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الثالثة و الثلاثون*

و نحن نعايش هذه الايام الامطار الغزيرة و السيول التى صاحبتها فدمرت العديد من المنازل فى شرق السودان عندما فاض نهر القاش و حسب التوقعات الرسمية فان فيضان هذا العام من المتوقع ان يكون عاليا جدا ندعو الله ان يحفظ الجميع و ان يجعلها امطار خير و بركة.
كنت اود ان اتحدث فى هذه الحلقة عن دور المعمارى فى تفادى مثل هذه الكوارث و دوره اذا وقعت الكارثة.
اعتقد ان الدور الاول للمعمارى هو فى اختيار موقع البناء فقبل كل شىء لابد من التاكد من عدم وقوع المبنى فى منطقة منخفضة و بالتالى تعرضه للانجراف بواسطة المياة و فى المرحلة الثانية التاكد من ثبات مواد البناء خاصة فى القواعد و الاساسات.
الدور الاكبر هو لنظام التصريف فمهما تحسبنا فى الموقع و التصميم فلابد من وجود منظومة تصريف جيدة تستوعب مياه الامطار بالسرعة الكافية و هنا ياتى دور الاخ المهندس المدنى فهو الذى يقوم بحساب و تصميم ذلك العمل .
نسبة لعدم بعد نظر بعض الملاك فانهم لا يحسبون حساب الامطار و فصل الخريف لذلك فان المهندس المعمارى هو الذى يجب ان يكون تلك العين التى ترى و تنصح المالك بما يفعل على ان يكون ذلك بما يستطيعه و فى حدود ميزانيته.


----------



## sail (11 يوليو 2007)

الاخ وليد ان البحث فى العمارة السودانية صعب جدا 
و يظهر انها قد تعرضت لعوامل النسيان من قبل الكتاب و الباحثين
و لكن متى بداء تاريخ العمارة فى السودان؟؟
مملكة الفونج ( (1831-1504 م 
يرجع عهد مملكة الفونج الي تاريخ الحضارة الاسلامية في السودان ، لذا شهد تشييد قبابا للمشايخ مثل قبة الشيخ ادريس ود الارباب بمنطقة العيلفون التي تبعد عن الخرطرم بحوالي 45 كيلومتر شرق النيل الازرق ، وقبة الشيخ ابوقرون التي تقع شرق العيلفون في قرية ابو قرون . كذلك في قرية التي تقع بين سلسلة جبل جاري عند شلال السبلوقة توجد قبة الشيخ عجيب بن الشيخ عبدالله جماع الذي اشتهر باسم (عجيب المانجلك)، وهنالك ايضا قبة الشيخ جادالله حمد علي فتاي ، وينسب الي قبيلة الكلاكلة التي سميت منطقة مقابرها الحالية باسم قبته (الكلاكلة القبة). وفي داخل الخرطزم بحري توجد ثلاث قباب شهيرة يزورها عدد كبير من الناس، وهي قبة الشيخ حمد ود ام مريوم، وقبة الشيخ خوجلي ابو الجاز، وقبة الشيخ المحجوب الميرغني . 
كما توجد مباني الدانقا التاريخية في العيلفون التي تعكس ملامح العمارة السودانية القديمة، ويمتلكها احفاد الشيخ محمد عبدالرحمن. والمبني مشيد من الطين ويتسم بالفخامة، صنعت ابوابه من خشب السنط ويحتوي علي طابق علوي جانبي يوضح النواحي الهندسية الدقيقة التي شيد علي اساسها المبني. وعند تشيده روعي النواحي البيئية وتقلبات المناخ خلال فصول السنة المختلفة. ويحتوي المبني علي معظم الادوات التي كانت مستخدمة انذاك من ادوات فخارية وخشبية ونحاسية وغيرها
.......................... و نواصل....................


----------



## sail (11 يوليو 2007)

*المساكن السودانية (( لمحات ))*

** مساكن السكوت : القبائل النوبية في شمال السودان *تنشاء المباني من الطين المخمر لارتفاع ثلاثة أمتار تقريباً وسمك الحائط في البيوت العادية اقل من ثلاثين متراً إلا المسجد والقصر (بيت الضيافة) فجدارها يكون اكثر سمك ، وتبني مساطب حول الحيشان من الداخل كذلك داخل الحجرات لتزيد من قوة الجدران وكانوا ينامون عليها في ليالي الشتاء ، تبني المساكن من الطين ويكون العرش من أخشاب النخيل والشعير ، وبعد إتمام البناء تقوم النساء بطلاء الجدران من الخارج (بالطين) وبعد ذلك تطلي الجدران بالجير وتزين بالرسومات ، وفوق أعتاب الحجرات والباب الرئيسي يضعون مجموعة من صحون الصيني الصغيرة مرصوصة ، يتكون البيت من حجرتين رئيسيتين ، الحجرة الداخلية للطبخ وتخزين جميع المستلزمات ، واخري خارجية معدة لاستقبال الضيوف يحافظ علي نظافتها وجمالها ويعد فيها الشاي فقط ، ويتفيؤن ظلال النخيل بدلاً عن الفرندات ، وفي الحوش يحتفظون ب(قوسيبات) وهي عبارة عن مخازن لحفظ المحاصيل مثل البلح والقمح والذرة وتوجد في طرف القرية زريبة كبيرة لحفظ مواشي القرية . 

** مساكن قبيلة الدناقلة : شمال السودان *تبني من الآجر وتعرش بألواح من أخشاب النخيل و(القنا) ويراعي متانة السقف نسبة لإنتشار الأرضة ( دابة الأرض) ويدعم السقف من الوسط بعمود يسمي الشعبة أو(الأمينة) ، يتكون المنزل من حجرة داخلية واخري خارجية وحجرة ثالثة للرجال وتتميز مساكنهم بالفناء المتسع . 

** مساكن قبيلة الجعليين :*تبني من الآجر تعرش بأخشاب وجريد النخيل بالإضافة إلي البروش المصنوعة من الزعف ، تتكون من ثلاث حجرات رئيسية هي الحجرة الداخلية وتوجد حجرة صغيرة متصلة بها تعرف ب"المرقون" تحتفظ فيها ربة المنزل بأشيائها الخاصة ، وأمامهما فرندة متسعة تعرف ب"الدانقة" وهي المكان الذي تستقبل فيه ربة المنزل ضيوفها من النساء تعقد فيها حلقات الأنس ويصنع فيها الشاي . وهنالك حجرة خاصة بالرجال تعرف ب"الديناب" أو الديوان وعادة ما يكون الفناء مقسوماً إلي قسمين جزء خاص بالرجال وآخر للنساء . 

** مساكن قبيلة الغديات : *تأخذ مساكنهم طابع البداوة فيتكون البيت من (شمال) مصنوعة من الصوف تصنع محلياً بواسطة النساء ، وتشد هذه الشمال بحبال إلي أوتاد مثبتة علي الأرض ، وبناء البيت من واجبات المرأة ، يتكون البيت من أربع قطع رئيسية الواحدة منها تسمي (شقة) وللبيت عمود أوسط يسمي (الباهر) وله شعبان أماميان يسميان ( الطرائق) . 

** مساكن قبيلة البجا : شرق السودان *تتكون من البروش المصنوعة من زعف النخيل وتصنع محلياً ، يتكون البيت من عشرة بروش أو سبعة علي الأقل ويتم بناء المنزل بواسطة النساء . 

** المساكن في غرب وجنوب السودان :*تتميز المنطقة بالمناخ الاستوائي وشبه الاستوائي ذو الأمطار الغزيرة لذلك نجد مساكنهم عبارة عن قطاطي يبني قاعدتها السفلي من الطين بينما يتكون الجزء الأعلى من الحشائش , وتكون القطاطي في شكل تجمعات صغيرة وتمتلك الأسرة حوالي ثلاث قطاطي ولا يوجد بها فناء محدد . 

** مساكن قبيلة الدينكا : جنوب السودان *مساكنهم عبارة عن قطاطي مفردها (قطية) تصنع من القش من نوع معين من النبات علي المقاومة لعوامل الطبيعة من أمطار ورياح ويلحق بالمنزل (اللواك) وهي حظيرة الحيوانات ويتخذون بعض القطاطي مخازن للمحاصيل


----------



## يوسف نقد (11 يوليو 2007)

الأخ Sail اعجبني ماكتبت عن العمارة في السودان واود ان اضيف ملاحظة بسيطة وهي العمارة في شمال السودان فقط يتحدث الناس عن الاهرامات ولكني رايت في بعض الحفريات التي تجري هناك على مباني من دورين مبنية بنوع من الطوب حجمه كبير جدا , كما رايت ايضا أعمدة منحوتة من الصخور الصلدة مبعثرة غرب مسجد دنقلا العجوز . المشكلة هنا في دراسة تلك الاثار والبحث الجاد بواسطة خبراء وطنيين حتى لا يحدث تحريف لتاريخ الشمال والذي يعتبر من اقدم المناطق التي سكنها الانسان. نحن نملك ارثا هائلا من الحضارة تضاهي كل الحضارات القديمة ولكنها للاسف مدفونة او مسروقة او محرفة


----------



## مدحت58 (11 يوليو 2007)

*يا باشمهندس أستيقظ صح النوم السودان يقول لك انى أغرق*

[بدون أى تعليق يا أخوانى هذه هى السودان بدون أى رتوش) فهل يصح بعد هذا الحديث عن عمارة وهندسة ؟IMG]file:///C:/DOCUME%7E1/xp/LOCALS%7E1/Temp/moz-screenshot.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## مدحت58 (11 يوليو 2007)

*هذا هو الحل؟*

هذا ما سوف يحدث لكل أهلنا فى السودان اذا ما استمرينا فى التغزل بالسودان و عظمته و حضارته التى تفوقت فى كل المجالات !






لسودانيون المتسللون إلى إسرائيل.. محاولة للتطبيع الشعبي


----------



## م / وليد (12 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الرابعة و الثلاثون*

الاخ sail لقد ابدعت فى هذه المعلومات الغزيرة و لكن ارجو ان تشير الى المصدر حتى تكون معلومات موثقة.

الاخ يوسف كما تعلم فان الاهتمام بالاثار فى السودان يكاد يكون منعدما رغم اهميتها و اتمنى ان يجد حديثك هذا اذنا صاغية.

الاخ مدحت نحن لا نتغزل و انما نحاول ان نتناول الحقائق و الوصول منها الى حلول و حقيقة بعض اهلنا فى السودان يعيشون ظروفا صعبة هذه الايام بسبب كارثة السيول التى حدثت و لكنه امر طبيعى و يحدث لكل بلد فى العالم و لا يخفى عليك ما فعله الاعصار كاترينا فى الولايات المتحدة فاذا كان هناك بشر يستطيع ان يمنع قدر الله لاستطاع هؤلاء ان يمنعوا انفسهم من الخراب الذى حدث لهم . و انما اعقلها و توكل على الله و قد بذلت جهود ربما تكون قاصرة فى اعمال التصريف لمياه الامطار كما اسلفت فى الحلقة السابقة و تبذل الان جهود اخرى لتحاشى الفيضانات المتوقعة .و ارجو ان لا تكون من الشامتين يا اخ مدحت .


----------



## sail (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا الاخ نقد
شكرا م/وليد
شكرا الاخ مدحت58 فقط ماذا نحن فاعلون فى قدر السماء 
ان كانت الامطار هنا بها ضرر فاعلم ان لها فوائد هناك
ثم اذا فعل العالم فى :-
* توسونامى
*كاترينا
*اعصار بم الايرانية
* اعصار جونو
******** اظنة لم يشمت على اهلة و مواطنية بل هب لنجدتهم و مساعدتهم ************
اخى العزيز الامطار هى نعمة السماء التى لا توجد فيها واسطات او كيانات فهى تعم من شاء الله لها ان تعمة و ما علينا الا الدعا ء و التضرع لله ان ينفعنا بخيرها و يكفينا شرها
اما التطبيع فلله فى خلقة شؤون
مع احترامى


----------



## يوسف نقد (14 يوليو 2007)

الاخ مدحت58 افرض انك توليت امور هذه البلاد وكان الامر والنهي بيدك - كيف كنت ستمنع الامطار او تتحكم في كميتها واتجاهها ؟- ان الله ذكر في القرآن انه يرينا البرق خوفا وطمعا - . كيف كنت ستجعل كل الشعب على كلمة واحدة ((لو انفقت ما في الارض جميعا ما الفت بين قلوبهم )) .
كفاك تشاؤما حتى من اقدار الله وكما قلت لك سابقا يجب ان تشعر ولو بقدر ضئيل حتى تعيش في طمأنينة


----------



## م / وليد (15 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الخامسة و الثلاثون*

بالامس و بينما كنت استمع و اشاهد مجلة سد مروى بالتلفزيون السودانى و رد تقرير عن تقدم العمل فى كبرى جديد فى المنطقة الشمالية و هو كبرى ام الطيور الدامر و حقيقة لم اكن اعلم عنه شيئا و لم اذكره عندما تحدثت عن الطرق و الكبارى فى حلقة سابقة و قد شاهدت بعض الصور لبداية وضع الابيام الافقية لسطح الكبرى فاعتذر عن جهلى بهذا الكبرى الضخم و عدم ذكره سابقا.


----------



## sail (15 يوليو 2007)

الاخ م/ وليد كنت قد زرت سد مروى و ليس من سمع كما من راء و هذة دعوة للاخ مدحت لزيارة السد للوقوف على مدى التطور فى البنى التحتية لبلادة السودان
فالعمل يسير في السد بصورة مرضية جداً والإنجازات التي تحققت تسبق الجدول الزمني للمشروع باربعة أشهر
سيعمل السد على نهضه وطفره كبيره في ارض الشمال من الناحيه العمرانيه والإقتصاديه 
استفادة الشمال من المشاريع المصاحبه للسد وهي كثيره ومنها على سبيل المثال رصف جميع الطرق بمنطقة مروي وكريمه 
إنشاء مطار مروي الدولي
وكل هذه المشاريع الآن قيد التنفيذ
والاهم من ذلك المشاريع الزراعيه المصاحبه للسد حيث هناك عدد كبير جداً من الترع والقنوات قيد الإنشاء على يمين وشمال النيل والتي ستصل الى المشاريع الزراعيه الجديده المصاحبه للسد 
وأخيراً اتمنى يرى هذا المشروع الضخم والذي تبلغ تكلفة تمويله 555 مليون يورو النور بحلول العام 2008


----------



## م / وليد (17 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة السادسة و الثلاثون*

الاخ sail اشكرك على زيارتك لهذا المشروع الضخم و المعلومات التى قدمتها و اتمنى ان تتيسر لى انا و الاخ مدحت زيارة هذا المشروع فى يوم من الايام ان شاء الله و لا ادرى هل الاخ يوسف قام بزيارته ام لا و كذلك الاخ احمد حسنى .
لم تكمل لنا الحديث عن البيت السودانى الذى بداته سابقا ارجو ان تواصل.


----------



## م / وليد (18 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة السابعة و الثلاثون*

كنت اتمنى ان يتم انشاء متحف متخصص حول الحضارة المروية السودانية القديمة مع مشروع السد العملاق .فمن لا يملك ارثا و ماضى لا يكون له مستقبل.


----------



## م / وليد (19 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الثامنة و الثلاثون*

قبل ايام قمت بزيارة لبرج وزارة المالية الجديد تحت التشييد الان و قد شارف على نهايته و قد كانت زيارتى خاصة بالمصاعد و لكن ما اعجبنى هو ان يكون للمصالح الحكومية مبانى مميزة و متطورة تستقبل فيها المواطنين و تنجز فيها معاملاتهم بيسر و راحة و سهولة و البرج يحتوى على اكثر من عشر طوابق و هو مطل على النيل بالخرطوم فترى منظرا مميزا من السطح للخرطوم و النيل يلفها حانيا و يبدو ان كل الوزارات ستسير فى هذا الاتجاه ليكون الامتداد راسيا بدلا من الامتداد الافقى للاستفادة القصوى من الارض المتاحة خاصة فى مثل هذه المواقع.


----------



## م / وليد (21 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة التاسعة و الثلاثون*

بالامس التقيت باحد الاخوة من مدينة مدنى و التى تقع بوسط السودان و تبعد حوالى 200 كلم من الخرطوم العاصمة و هى عاصمة الاقليم الاوسط و قد حدثنى عن التطورات التى تشهدها المدينة حيث بدا تنفيذ بعض المشاريع العمرانية الضخمة فيها مثل بداية تشييد برج العمال و بدء الاستعدادات لتشييد مطار مدنى الجديد بمواصفات عالمية حيث تم تحديد الموقع و تحديد الاستشارى و كذلك تم اختيار فريق الاشراف من الطيران المدنى السودانى ايضا هناك اتجاه لتشييد مركز تجارى حديث حيث اشترى احد المستثمرين العرب مساحة كبيرة من الارض هناك لهذا الغرض و هذه كلها مؤشرات لما تشهده هذه المدينة الخضراء من نهضة عمرانية كبيرة نتمنى ان نرى نتائجها قريبا .


----------



## sail (21 يوليو 2007)

لا زال البحث جاريا فى البيت السودانى و العمارة السودانية و لكن حتى لا يمل الاخوة طول الانتظار اليكم هذا الرابط 
http://www.geocities.com/alisaadali2000/index7.htm
للوقوف على بعض تراثنا الحبيب


----------



## مدحت58 (21 يوليو 2007)

*بدون تعليغ*












تكن



ي=====================================================

معلومات عن السودان 

معلومات عامة:

الجغرافيا: خريطة السودان 
السودان أكبر قطر في أفريقيا، السمة الرئيسية فيه هي نهر النيل وروافده.

الموقع: شمال أفريقيا، يحده البحر الأحمر شرقاً بين مصر وأريتريا. 
الدول المجاورة: مصر 1.273كلم، أريتريا 605كلم، أثيوبيا 1.606كلم، كينيا 232كلم، يوغندا 435كلم، جمهورية الكنغو الديمقراطية 628كلم، جمهورية أفريقيا الوسطى 1.165كلم، تشاد 1.360كم، ليبيا 383كلم. 
المساحة: 2.5 مليون كلم 2 (966.757 ميل مربع). 
المساحة المقارنة: تقريباً أكبر قليلاً من ربع مساحة الولايات المتحدة. 
التضاريس: بصفة عامة تعتبر مسطحة- ليست ذات ملامح واضحة. توجد جبال في الجنوب وفي الشمال الشرقي وفي الغرب. وفي الشمال تسود الصحراء. 
الارتفاع والانخفاض: اكثر نقطة منخفضة: البحر الأحمر0 متر وأعلى نقطة هي 3.187 متر. 
المناخ: إستوائي في الجنوب، وجاف في الصحراء الشمالية. موسم الأمطار بين إبريل وأكتوبر. 
الموارد الطبيعية: البترول- مخزون صغير من خام الحديد- النحاس- خام الكروم- الزنك- التنجستين- المايكا- الفضة- الذهب- القوة الكهربائية المائية. 

السكان: خريطة السودان 
التعداد السكاني: 40.187.486 (تقديرات يوليو 2005). 
الجنسية: الاسم سوداني والصفة أيضاً سوداني. المفرد سوداني والجمع سودانيون أو سودانيين. 
اللغات الأساسية: عربي، إنجليزي، اللغات المحلية. 
المجموعات العرقية: الأفريقية تشكل 52%، العربية 39%، البجا، 6%، الأجانب 2%، والمجموعات الأخرى 1%. 
الأديان: المسلمون السنيون70% (معظمهم في الشمال) والمعتقدات المحلية 25%، المسيحيون 5% (معظمهم في الجنوب والخرطوم). 
متوسط الأعمار: 54 للرجال، 57 للنساء (مصادر الأمم المتحدة) 


الحكومة: خريطة السودان 
اسم القطر: 
الاسم الرسمي : جمهورية السودان. 
الاسم القصير المتعارف عليه: السودان 
العاصمة: الخرطوم 
الاستقلال: 1 يناير 1956م (الاستقلال من الحكم الثنائي مصر وبريطانيا) 
العطلة الرسمية: يوم الاستقلال 1/1/1956م. 
الهيكل الإداري للسودان*: تتكون جمهورية السودان من 25 ولاية حسب النظام الفيدرالي للحكومة. ولدى الحكومة مستويات إدارية متعددة تنقسم إلى محليات؛ يبلغ عددها 120 وتدعم اللجان الشعبية هذه المحليات وتعتبر اللجان الشعبية المسؤولة عن التنمية المحلية. 
*ستكون لحكومة جنوب السودان عشر ولايات لكل جهازه التنفيذي ومجلسه التشريعي. 

حكومة الوحدة الوطنية: خريطة السودان 
رئاسة الجمهورية:

الرئيس: عمر حسن أحمد البشير 
النائب الأول للرئيس: سلفاكير ميارديت 
نائب الرئيس: علي عثمان محمد طه 
مساعد رئيس الجمهورية : د. نافع علي نافع 

الوزراء الاتحاديون: (وزراء بمجلس الوزراء) 

1-وزير شئون رئاسة الجمهورية الفريق بكري حسن صالح 
2-وزير شئون مجلس الوزراء دينق ألور 
3-وزير الحكم الاتحادي د. عبد الباسط سبدرات 
4-وزير الدفاع الفريق عبد الرحيم محمد حسين 
5-وزير الخارجية د. لام أكول أجاوين 
6-وزير الداخلية بروفيسور الزبير بشير طه 
7-وزير المالية والاقتصاد الوطني الزبير أحمد الحسن 
8-وزير الاعلام والاتصالات الزهاوي إبراهيم مالك 
9-وزير الشئون البرلمانية جوزيف أوكيلو 
10-وزير العدل محمد علي المرضي 
11-وزير التعاون الدولي د. التجاني صالح فضيل 
12-وزير الشؤون الإنسانية كوستي مانيي 
13-وزير العلوم والتقانة عبد الرحمن سعيد 
14-وزير الطاقة والتعدين د. عوض أحمد الجاز 
15-وزير الصناعة د. جلال يوسف الدقير 
16-وزير الاستثمار مالك عقار أيار 
17-وزير التجارة الخارجية جورج بورنق نيامي 
18-وزير الزراعة والغابات محمد الأمين عيسى كباشي 
19-وزير الري والموارد المائية المهندس/ كمال علي محمد 
20-وزير الثروة الحيوانية العميد معاش قلواك دينق 
21-وزير الطرق والجسور كوال مانيانق أجوك 
22-وزير البيئة والتنمية العمرانية د. أحمد بابكر نهار 
23-وزير السياحة والحياة البرية جوزيف ملوال 
24-وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي د. بيتر نيوت كوك 
25-وزير الشؤون الدينية والأوقاف د. أزهري التجاني 
26-وزير الشؤون الاجتماعية والمرأة والطفل سامية أحمد محمد 
27-وزير العمل والخدمة العامة والاصلاح الإداري الفريق أليسون منانى مقايا 
28-وزير الصحة د. تابيتا بطرس شوكاي 
29-وزير الثقافة والشباب والرياضة محمد يوسف عبد الله 
30-وزير التعليم العام د. حامد محمد إبراهيم 
وفقاً لاتفاق السلام الشامل، فإن رئيس الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان سيشكل حكومة الولايات الجنوبية. 

الأحزاب السياسية: خريطة السودان 
تكاثرت الأحزاب السياسية في فترات الحكم المدني في السودان (1956-1958، 1964-1969، 1986-1989). حظرت الأحزاب عقب انقلاب يونيو 1989، إلاّ أنه وفي عام 1999 تم فتح الباب لتسجيل الأحزاب السياسية حينما صارت القوانين الجديدة قيد النتفيذ.

الأحزاب الأساسية هي:

حزب المؤتمر الوطني: حالياً الحزب الحاكم. ولديه أصول في الجبهة الإسلامية وهي امتداد لحركة الأخوان المسلمين في مصر في الأربعينات. 
حزب الأمة: هو حزب طائفة الأنصار ويتزعمه الصادق الصديق عبد الرحمن المهدي والذي عمل رئيسا للوزراء في حكومة الائتلاف في الفترة من 1986 إلى 1989). 
الحزب الاتحادي الديمقراطي: وهو حزب طائفة الختمية وينزعمه السيد محمد عثمان الميرغني زعيم التجمع الوطني الديمقراطي وكان التجمع الوطني يجمع في ائتلافه كافة الأحزاب السياسية المعارضة للحزب الحاكم. 
حزب المؤتمر الشعبي: أنشأه حسن الترابي بعد أن انشق عن حزب المؤتمر الوطني في عام 2000م. 
في جنوب السودان: الجيش/الحركة الشعبية لتحرير السودان يعتبر الحزب الاكبر في الجنوب، بالإضافة إلى ذلك نجد اتحاد الأحزاب الأفريقية (يوساب) بالإضافة إلى جبهة الانقاذ الديمقراطية المتحدة. 
هنالك أيضاً العديد من الاحزاب الدينية والقومية العربية الصغيرة ثم الحزب الشيوعي وحزب البعث والأخوان الجمهوريين وحزب العدالة. 
التحالفات الإقليمية و تشمل التحالف الفيدرالي ويتزعمه حاكم سابق لدارفور والحزب القومي السوداني الموحد وهو تجمع يمثل جبال النوبة ثم مؤتمر البجة ويمثل شرق السودان. 

الاقتصاد: خريطة السودان 
نظرة عامة: استطاع السودان أن يتغلب على عثرات سياسته الاقتصادية التي أثرت على الاستثمار والبنى التحتية. ولا زال يواجه مشكلات اقتصادية هائلة تبدأ من انخفاض مستوى الدخل للفرد. ومنذ 1997م وللآن بدأ السودان في تنفيذ إصلاحات اقتصادية وذلك بالعمل مع صندوق النقد الدولي. وفي عام 1999 سجل السودان للمرة الأولى فائضاً في ميزانه التجاري، مما أدى، بجانب السياسة النقدية، إلى استقرار سعر الصرف. إن الزيادة في انتاج البترول وإنتعاش الصناعة الخفيفة والتوسع في مجالات عمليات التصدير أدى إلى ارتفاع معدل نمو الناتج الإجمالي بنسبة 6.4% وذلك في عام 2004م. ويبقى الانتاج الزراعي؛ أهم القطاعات في السودان حيث أن 80% من القوى العاملة تعمل في المجال الزراعي. ويساهم ب 39% من الدخل القومي ويساهم بمعظم ما يتحقق في نسب نمو الدخل القومي، إلاّ أن معظم المزارع الآن تُروى بالأمطار وهي عرضة للجفاف، وقد أدى عدم الاستقرار المزمن، بالإضافة للحرب الأهلية المستمرة، والأحوال المناخية غير المواتية، وضعف الأسعار العالمية للمنتجات الزراعية إلى أن يعاني معظم السكان من الفقر حيث إنهم يعيشون تحت خط الفقر . 
القوى العاملة (حسب المهنة): الزراعة 80%، الصناعة والتجارة 7%، القطاع الحكومي 13% ( تقديرات 1998 ). 
الانتاج الزراعي: القطن، الفول، السوداني، الدخن، القمح، الصمغ العربي، قصب السكر، الكسافا، المانجو، الباباي، الموز، البطاطا الحلوة، السمسم. الثروة الحيوانية : الضان، الماشية . 
الصناعات: الزيوت، حلج القطن، النسيج، الأسمنت، زيوت الطعام، السكر، الصابون، الأحذية، تكرير النفط، الأدوية، الأسلحة، تجميع السيارات والشاحنات . 
الصادرات الأساسية: البترول، القطن، الماشية، الجلود، الصمغ . 
العملة: الدينار السوداني . 
دخل الفرد: 370 دولار أمريكي حسب تقديرات البنك الدولي لعام (2002). 
الوحدة النقدية: 225 دينار سوداني يعادل دولار أمريكي . 

الإعلام: خريطة السودان 
- المطبوعات/ الصحف: 

الرأي العام: صحيفة خاصة نسبة توزيعها عالية. 
الأيام: صحيفة قديمة ذات صيت. 
الخرطوم: صحيفة خاصة 
- التلفزيون: 

الهيئة السودانية للإذاعة والتلفزيون : هيئة حكومية بها قناتين يمكن مشاهدتهما عبر الأقمار الصناعية.

- الإذاعة: 

الهيئة القومية للإذاعة: تتبع للحكومة وبها شبكات إقليمية وإذاعات إقليمية ناطقة باللغة العربية والإنجليزية واللغات المحلية. 
صوت السودان: تعمل على الموجة القصيرة وهي تتبع للتجمع الوطني الديمقراطي. 
صوت الأمة: إذاعة أسبوعية يبثها مجلس الكنائس السوداني الجديد واستوديوهاتها في يوغندا وهولندا ويتم البث من هولندا. 
صوت الحرية والتجديد: أسستها مجموعة معارضة مسلمة هي قوات التحالف ولديها وكالة أنباء. 
- الإنترنت: 

بدأت خدمات الإنترنت منذ 1997. وبحلول عام 2003م كان هناك حوالى 300.000 مستخدم للإنترنت (المصدر: الاتحاد الدولي للاتصالات). 

حقوق الطبع محفوظة لبعثة الامم المتحدة في السودان 2005-2007


----------



## مدحت58 (21 يوليو 2007)

معلهش نسيت هذه المعلومات من http://www.sudanforum.net/archive/index.php?t-265.html


----------



## sail (22 يوليو 2007)

معلومات قيمة و جيدة للتعرف على السودان من بعيد
و هناك بعض التغيرات 
سياسية : زيادة مساعدى رئيس الجمهورية
اقتصادية : العملة المحلية الجنية بدلا من الدينار
و جزاك الله خير الجزاء الاخ مدحت58


----------



## م / وليد (23 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الاربعون*

الاخ sail شكرا على الموقع و المعلومة و فى انتظار المزيد منك.
الاخ مدحت لقد ابدعت حقا بهذه المعلومات و قد كنت اجهل فعلا عدد الوزارات و اسماء الوزراء و كثير من التفاصيل الاخرى التى اوردتها و نتمنى المزيد من مثل هذه المشاركات الجيدة.


----------



## يوسف نقد (25 يوليو 2007)

السودان اخي مدحت58 يحتاج الى ثلاثين مليون رئيس جمهورية وليس وزير او مستشار لانهم للاسف ينتقدون اي شيء للنقد فقط قل لي متى رضي كل السودانيين عن حكومة وللاسف معظمهم امثالك لا ينظرون الى الارض حتى يرى ما فعلوا من انجازات وما حدث من تقدم ، سيذكرها التاريخ اذا نسيت انت وستعترف بها الاجيال اذا لم تعترف بها انت ، بعضنا يتحدث عن التقدم العمراني والبعض يرجع الى سجلات الامم المتحدة وغيرها يتحدث عن عدد الوزارات والتي يعلم الاخ مدحت ان هذا العدد الضخم كله لسد باب الفتنة التي يحاول فتحها غير الوطنيين من اخوتنا في كل الاتجاهات , لقد تحدثت مرارا بأن هذا المنتدى مخصص للهندسة والمهندسين وبعيد عن السياسيين ولكن الاخ مدحت59 لا يرى الا الساسة والعواسة.......


----------



## sail (28 يوليو 2007)

نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا
لابد من تضافر الجهود و بزل الغالى و النفيث ليرتقى هذا البلد لمصافى الدول العربية و الاسلامية و كل خطوة تقابلها اشادة و نقد 
و الشعب السودانى اكثر شعب يحب السياسة يا يوسف نقد 
و انا من الذين يكرهون السياسة و لا احب القوص فيها
و لكن الاخ مدحت انصحة بالترشح للمجلس الوطنى و انا اضمن صوتى لة و افراد اسرتى 
مع فائق احترامى للاخ مدحت
و المهندس وليد = شنوة يا باشمهندس طال غيابك


----------



## الغالى عبد القادر (29 يوليو 2007)

الاخ مهندس وليد 
الشكر لك لطرقك على هذا الموضوع الهام والسودان يحتاج لتصفية النفوس ففيه الخير والخبره
اخوك/ ابو الغزالى


----------



## الغالى عبد القادر (29 يوليو 2007)

:33: الاخ مهندس وليد 
الشكر لك لطرقك على هذا الموضوع الهام والسودان يحتاج لتصفية النفوس ففيه الخير والخبره
اخوك/ ابو الغزالى


----------



## sail (29 يوليو 2007)

الاخ م/ وليد 
اتمنى ان يكون الغياب لخير انشاء الله
كنت اريد ان اتكلم عن كبرى الخرطوم بحرى الذى يربط بحر المحطة الوسطى بالخرطوم شارع البلدية (النقل النهرى) و لكننى لم استطيع اخذ صور للكبرى من قريب و لم اتحصل على معلومات كافية
ارجو ان توفق و تسرد بعض المعلومات
فهو جدير بالذكر 
و الله الموفق


----------



## يوسف نقد (30 يوليو 2007)

اريد ان ابدا موضوع التنمية في الولايات واتمنى ان يتجاوب مع الاخوة الاعضاء
حيث ابدأ بموضوع بحث كتبته قبل سنتين بعنوان اسس اختيار موقع المشاريع الهندسية والصناعية , وفي الباب الاخير فيه كان تطبيق هذه الأسس على احد المشاريع وبالطبع كانت ولاية الخرطوم هي الموقع الافضل . يا ترى لماذا هذا الفرق الكبير بين الخرطوم وبقية مدن السودان ولماذا ترك المواطنون مدنهم ونزحوا الى العاصمة وما هي الطريقة المثلى ليرجع كل مواطن الى ولايته وكيف يتم رفع الضغط على الخرطوم اسئللة ارجو ان نتفاكر فيه عسى ان يطلع عليها احد المسئولين


----------



## م / وليد (31 يوليو 2007)

*الحلقة الحادية و الاربعون*

الاخ الاكرم sail اشكرك على السؤال عنى و اعتذر للجميع عن هذا الغياب بسبب بعض المشاغل بالنسبة للكبرى ساحاول الحصول على بعض المعلومات عنه ان شاء الله و شكرا لك للمجهود.
الاخ يوسف موضوع تنمية الولايات هو امر هام و ضرورى كما ذكرت للحصول على توزيع سكانى جيد و تنمية متوازنة لكل انحاء السودان و قد تناولت بعض القليل الذى اعرفه و احمد الله اننى قد شاركت و لو بقدر بسيط فى امر تنمية الولايات هذا و اتمنى ان يشارك كل مهندس و لو بقدر قليل من خبرته و جهده لصالح تنمية الولايات بدلا من رفض العمل هناك كما يحدث الان من بعض الشباب ظنا منهم ان لا سبيل للعيش هناك و اصدقك القول انها كانت فكرتى عندما دفع بى فى بواكير الشباب للعمل فى غرب السودان فكانت الصورة فى مخيلتى اننى ساجد منازل من قش و انعدام للماء و الكهرباء و لكن ما ان حلقت بنا الطائرة فوق مدينة نيالا الجميلة بغرب السودان حتى رايت مدينة بكل معنى الكلمة للمدينة و قد اعجبنى العيش و طاب لى بها المكوث فبقيت هناك لمدة عامين بحمد الله حتى اكتمل تشييد المطار الجديد .
الاخ الغالى عبد القادر مرحبا بك ايها الغالى و قد صدقت فى ما قلته فنحن نحتاج الى ان ننسى او نتناسى هذه الصغائر و ان نعمل من اجل هذه النهضة العمرانية التى بدات تعم الوطن .
اضم صوتى الى صوت الاخ sail لانتخاب الاخ مدحت.


----------



## يوسف نقد (6 أغسطس 2007)

هل تعلمون ايها الاخوة انه لا يوجد جسر على النيل من شمبات الى حلفا
وهل تعلمون ان القادم من الشمالية كان لا يرى الاسفلت الا في امدرمان (قبل شريان الشمال)
وهل تعلمون ان الولاية الشمالية ليس لها ولا مصدر واحد ثابت للطاقة الكهربائية
وهل تعلمون ان وسيلة النقل الأولى بالشمالية هي الدواب (حتى الآن)
وهل تعلمون ان الشمالية عدد سكانها اقل من ستمائة الف نسمة
وهل تعلمون ان نسبة الامية في الشمال من اقل النسب بالنسبة للولايات الاخرى
وهل تعلم اخي مدحت58 ان معظم الذين حكموا السودان من الشمالية


----------



## م / وليد (7 أغسطس 2007)

*الثانية و الاربعون*

الاخ يوسف شكرا على المعلومات و اتمنى ان تتحقق التنمية العمرانية المطلوبة لشمال السودان و قد بدا ذلك بحمد الله بسد مروى و المشاريع المصاحبة له التى تحوى اضافة للسد مطار دولى و قرى و مدن سكنية و كبارى و طرق و غيرها من الخدمات .


----------



## م / وليد (26 أغسطس 2007)

*الحلقة الثالثة و الاربعون*

اعتذر للغياب نسبة لبعض الظروف اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير و عافية...
اود ان اواصل فى امر التنمية العمرانية و كنت قد تعودت ان ارى الاعمال الهندسية شبه متوقفة فى فترة الخريف اما الان و مع استخدام التقنيات الحديثة فى تجهيز المواد فلم تعد هناك مخاطر كبيرة من العمل الانشائى خلال فصل الخريف و لكن هناك بعض التحوطات التى لابد من اتخاذها الى جانب بعض التدابير الوقائية خاصة اذا كان العمل تحت مستوى سطح الارض حيث يمكن ان تتعرض لتدفق الماء الى الاسفل .
و خاصة الاعمال الخرصانية كانت هى المعضلة الكبرى فى فصل الخريف اما الان فقد اصبح استخدام الخلطات الجاهزة من مصانع الخرصانة التى تعددت و كثرت و المضخات لرفعها الى موقع العمل يقلل من تكلفة العمل و زمن العمل الى جانب ضمان جودة العمل و دقته. و هذا تطور كبير تشهدة الساحة الخاصة باعمال المقاولات فى السودان الان.
اخلص الى ان هناك نهضة كبيرة قد حدثت فى تقنيات و معدات التشييد ادت الى نهضة اكبر فى مجال الاعمال الانشائية الكبرى مثل الطرق و الكبارى و غيرها.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2007)

مع اتفاقي معك في تطور التقنيات واساليب الانشاء، ولكني اختلف تماما معك اخي وليد في امر اعتبر انه( من وجهة نظري الشخصية) اهم عامل في المنظومة وهو الزمن.......اذا لم يكن هناك تقدير واحترام لقيمة الوقت فلا فائده من استخدام احدث التقنيات ايا كانت


----------



## dr.hayfaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات ؟ ؟​هو السوال الذي يجب علينا طرحه قبل البدء و الخوض في الحديث عن العماره الحديثه فاذا و جدنا جواب مقنع لهذا السوال عرفنا كيفية صياغه عمارة المسقبل في السودان ! !
كيف يجدر بنا الخوض في المسقبل و نحن لم نحافظ على الماضي و لم نعمل عل تنميه مستدامه لممتلكاتنا ؟؟ ...

م /وليد 
هل سيصبح السودان نموذجا اخر من الدول العربية الغنية.
قد يصبح السودان دوله غنيه لكن ليس ك كالدول العربيه { انما كالهند هنالك اشخاص يولدون و يمتون في الشارع دون ماوى واشخاص تتمتع وتعيش في القصور }و ما رايك بوجود شارع المطار في السودان و المناطق العشوائيه التي تاوي نازحين الاقاليم ليس نتيجة الحروب وحدها و انما لضعف البنيه التحتيه التي تكاد تكون شبه معدومه في مناطقهم الاصليه .. افرغ نفسك لمده دقائق و تجول في منطقه السلمه التي لا تبعد الا القليل عن المطار ولاحظ الفرق الطبقي القائم فيها او قم بزيارة ام القرى الواقعه خلف سوق ليبا في ام درمان هل هذا الوضع الحالي يبشر ب مستقبل حضاري قريب ؟ 

فسد مروى مثلا ينشا لتوليد الطاقة الكهربائية 
هل تصل هذه الكهرباء للمدن بشكل متصل او مستمر فنيالا مثلا حاضرة كردفان و عروسها كما يسمسها اهلها عانت من انقطاع التيار بشكل متصل في اوائل التسعينات 
وما رايك في جزء من منطقه الطائف الواقعه على بضع كيلو مترات من شارع المطار وفيها اماكن لايصلها التيار الكهربائي وهي منطقه درجه اولى يستعمل سكانها المولدات الكهربائيه 

احمد حسني رضوان 
منشآت كمبيوترمان
من تخدم هذه المنشات ؟؟ انها تخدم طبقة المجتمع القادره على دفع الاموال الطائله لتعليم ابناءها انا على علم انك خارج السودان ولكن لو تجولت في منشات العامه لما ذكرت ذلك

هل توجد خطة عامة في مجال العمران...هلي يوجد مخطط مستقبلي مثلا لمنطقة المطار القديم بعد نقل المطار الي موقع الجديد حتي لو بعد بضع سنوات....اتمني معك ان نجد الاجابة

هذا هو ما نحتاج الى اجابته بشكل عاجل بعض المصادر تقول انه توجد خطط و البعض الاخر يرى انه لاتوجد خطط وما تفسير تعبيد شوارع احد الميادين {ميدان الاسره بالخرطوم } و بعد الانتهاء من هذه العملية التي اخذت حوالي 5 شهور بدات عمليات حفر لاضافه بعض التوصيلات !!
اين البنيه التحتيه ؟؟


م /وليد
هناك تخطيطا قد اعد لهذه المنطقة لتكون هى القلب النابض لمدينة الخرطوم ...
هل قلب الخرطوم التجاري او الترفيهي او انها منطقه متعددة الاستخدام !! ام انها امتداد لاحد المشاريع او نسخه من مشروع ما !!
وبرايك اين قلب الخرطوم هل هو السوق العربي ام شارع المطار؟؟ {ارجو الرد }

مدينة المستقبل التى يتم تطويرها الان فى منطقة مقرن النيلين بواسطة شركة السنط و التى احسب انها ستكون نسخة مصغرة من دبى ان شاء الله..
هي الشمس التي بدا شروقها فعليا في الخرطوم فيجب ان نصلي لله ان لاتغيب هذه الشمس عننا

فهناك المخططات الفاخرة ذات المواقع المميزة بكل من الخرطوم و بحرى و انا شخصيا اقتنيت قطعة صغيرة باحد تلك المخططات لانه حقا اعجبنى فالخدمات تم توفيرها مسبقا الى جانب و جود خيار المبانى المشيدة بالفعل.و طبعا البيع يتم بالتقسيط لمدة عامين و هو امر يمكن تدبره مع بعض الاقتصاد لامتلاك منزل المستقبل ...
و اما لمحدودى الدخل فقد جاء استثمار اخر و هو الاسكان الشعبى حيث يتم بناء منازل فى مواقع قد تكون بعيدة من وسط المدينة و لكنها تصلح للسكن و تحل مشكلة كان يعانى منها الكثيرون حيث يتم البيع بالاقساط 
هذا هو بالفعل ما اتحدث عنه وقد اكدت عليه انه تهميش الطبقات محدودة الدخل هل تعلم ان اغلب السودانيين هم من محدودين الدخل ان البعد عن وسط المدينه من اكبر المشاكل فسكان الثوره الحاره العاشره يخرجون من منازلهم عند الساعه السادسه صباحا ليكونو في وسط الخرطوم في وقت عملهم مع العلم ان الثوره ليست من المناطق التي تتحدث عنها و هل سكان مناطق الاسكان الشعبي يملكون سيارات للتنقل بها هل الشوارع تستوعب هذه الاعداد من الستخدمين 


وللحديث بقيه


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2007)

الحقيقة انني لا افهم بالضبط ماذا تريد الاخت هيفاء؟؟؟
وهل دور المعماري عندما تاتي له مؤسسة خاصة تعليمية كانت او غيرها وتطلب انشاء مباني لها ان يرفض ذلك تمام بدعوي انه مشروع مخصص للطبقة الفادرة علي تعليم ابنائها؟؟؟؟

اذا مشروعات مثل فندق الفاتح وروتانا وبنك السودان والمقرن وغيرها هي مشروعات فاشلة من وجهة نظرك؟؟؟؟

خير لك اختي العزيزة ان تحاولي اشعال شمعة في الظلام من ان تظل تلعنين الظلام.....

ان لدينا في مصر نسبة فقر مرتفعة جدا ومشكلات اخري في مجالات عديدة مثل الصحة والتعليم ونقص المرافق وقصور الخدمات وضعف شبكات الطرق وغيرها ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من تشييد مشروعات ومنشأت تحاول تطوير الصورة الحضرية للدولة......والتي من المفترض ان تساعد علي جلب رؤوس اموال واستثمارات تؤدي الي توفير فرص عمل ورفع مستوي المعيشة بشكل تدريجي.....وهو ما يحدث في يوم وليلة....بل يحتاج الي وقت وجهد طويلين.....
وللحديث بقية


----------



## dr.hayfaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

المهندسه هدهد
لي صديقة معمارية درست في جامعة شرق النيل..و أخبرتني أنها و زملائها قاموا بعمل مشروع (urban planning) في الجامعة و هو عبارة عن إعادة تخطيط منطقة امطار الحالي لتصبح منطقة سكنية من الدرجة الأولى و متكاملة الخدمات مثل حي الياسمين و الحي الدبلوماسي..

المشكله لدى السودانيين العمل على وضع خطط على الاوراق دون التفكير في تنفيذها فهناك مشاكل كثيرة لا تظهر الا في ارض الواقع و خير مثال مصنع السكر في النيل الابيض والمشاكل مع سكان المنطقه في انشاءه 
اما التصمي الحضري فانه يحتاج كميه كبيره من الخبراتو الدراسات الاجتماعية الميدانيه و الخبرات من اهل المنطقه نفسها

احمد حسني رضوان
اعتقد ان تحويل منطقة المطار بعد نقله للموقع الجديد الي منطقة سكنية سيجعل هذه المنطقة في قمة الازدحام...
يجب تحويلها الي متنزهات ومناطق ترفيهية عامة وهو امر يفتقده سكان الخرطوم بشكل ملحوظ

اشاركك الرئي

محمد عمار العقيلي 
السودان محتاج الي جهد عالي اكاديمي اولا في مجال العمارة والتخطيط بالتوازي مع الاستعانة ببعض الخبرات من الدول العربية التي يمكن ان تكون لديها بعض الوفرة
الاكادميات و الخبرات موجوده الا انها تعطي على قدر العائد عليها و لقد ادى تدهور العائد المادي الى التقاعس عن الانتاج {وهذا ما يتكرر على لسان العاملين}او الى التفكير في العمل الخاص او الاغتراب 

ان ما ذكرت من فرص ضائعة هو امر محزن بشكل حقيقي 
الفرص المستغله اقل بكثير من الفرص المستغله مثل منطقه السبلوقه و جمال الطبيعه فيها

 وان كانت الصورة ليست بهذا الظلام
السودان ليس مظلم لكن نحن بحاجه للاستيقاظ من السبات العميق الذي نعيش فيه

افتقار للطاقات البشرية المدربة وخاصة في مجال العمران والمعمار، 
توجد في السودان طاقات هائله جدا لكنها غير مستغله بشكل صحيح 

م /وليد 
 فنحن بالسودان تحكمنا العاطفة اكثر من الانظمة و القوانين و للمعرفة و الصداقات قدر كبير فى تسهيل كل المعاملات الرسمية فاذا كنت اعرفك سابقا فان معاملتك ستتم فى زمن قياسى 
نعم هذا هو ما اريد ان نحاول ان بعده عن مجتمعاتنا فهذا يعتبر من اسباب تدهور السودان

بان الاحساس بالمسؤلية و الانضباط لا يتوفر لدى بعض العاملين فى المجال الهندسى بالقدر المطلوب 
هنالك صفات يجب ان يتسم بها المهندس فهو يتعامل مع المجتمع و الواقع كما وردت في دستور المهندسين السودانيين ساحاول ادراجها قريبا انشاء الله

وللحديث بقيه


----------



## dr.hayfaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

المهندسه هدهد
لي صديقة معمارية درست في جامعة شرق النيل..و أخبرتني أنها و زملائها قاموا بعمل مشروع (urban planning) في الجامعة و هو عبارة عن إعادة تخطيط منطقة امطار الحالي لتصبح منطقة سكنية من الدرجة الأولى و متكاملة الخدمات مثل حي الياسمين و الحي الدبلوماسي..

المشكله لدى السودانيين العمل على وضع خطط على الاوراق دون التفكير في تنفيذها فهناك مشاكل كثيرة لا تظهر الا في ارض الواقع و خير مثال مصنع السكر في النيل الابيض والمشاكل مع سكان المنطقه في انشاءه 
اما التصمي الحضري فانه يحتاج كميه كبيره من الخبراتو الدراسات الاجتماعية الميدانيه و الخبرات من اهل المنطقه نفسها

احمد حسني رضوان
اعتقد ان تحويل منطقة المطار بعد نقله للموقع الجديد الي منطقة سكنية سيجعل هذه المنطقة في قمة الازدحام...
يجب تحويلها الي متنزهات ومناطق ترفيهية عامة وهو امر يفتقده سكان الخرطوم بشكل ملحوظ

اشاركك الرئي

محمد عمار العقيلي 
السودان محتاج الي جهد عالي اكاديمي اولا في مجال العمارة والتخطيط بالتوازي مع الاستعانة ببعض الخبرات من الدول العربية التي يمكن ان تكون لديها بعض الوفرة
الاكادميات و الخبرات موجوده الا انها تعطي على قدر العائد عليها و لقد ادى تدهور العائد المادي الى التقاعس عن الانتاج {وهذا ما يتكرر على لسان العاملين}او الى التفكير في العمل الخاص او الاغتراب 

ان ما ذكرت من فرص ضائعة هو امر محزن بشكل حقيقي 
الفرص المستغله اقل بكثير من الفرص المستغله مثل منطقه السبلوقه و جمال الطبيعه فيها

 وان كانت الصورة ليست بهذا الظلام
السودان ليس مظلم لكن نحن بحاجه للاستيقاظ من السبات العميق الذي نعيش فيه

افتقار للطاقات البشرية المدربة وخاصة في مجال العمران والمعمار، 
توجد في السودان طاقات هائله جدا لكنها غير مستغله بشكل صحيح 

م /وليد 
 فنحن بالسودان تحكمنا العاطفة اكثر من الانظمة و القوانين و للمعرفة و الصداقات قدر كبير فى تسهيل كل المعاملات الرسمية فاذا كنت اعرفك سابقا فان معاملتك ستتم فى زمن قياسى 
نعم هذا هو ما اريد ان نحاول ان بعده عن مجتمعاتنا فهذا يعتبر من اسباب تدهور السودان

بان الاحساس بالمسؤلية و الانضباط لا يتوفر لدى بعض العاملين فى المجال الهندسى بالقدر المطلوب 
هنالك صفات يجب ان يتسم بها المهندس فهو يتعامل مع المجتمع و الواقع كما وردت في دستور المهندسين السودانيين ساحاول ادراجها قريبا انشاء الله

وللحديث بقيه


----------



## dr.hayfaa (26 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

محمد عمار العقيلي 
انا لم اقصد الكوادر من مهندسين زي حالاتنا ولكن اقصد الجانب اللي يجمع بين الاكاديمي والعلمي 

المشكله انا المهندسين في السودان يواكبون التطور الحاصل في العالم الا ان العمال لا يهتمون بمواكبه هذا التطور في تقنيات البناء و التشييد حيث ان العمال يكنون من طبقات كادحه وغير مهتمين بهذا التطور و انما فقط يهتمون بالعائد المالي ولذلك عمدت كثير من الشركات لاستقدام العمال من الخارج

المعماري السوداني 
العقلية الادارية في السودان هي سبب مشاكل السودان وتعتبر أكبر عائق
نعم فالتهاون في الاداء الوظيفي و التاخر في المواعيد و التسهيلات الماديه هي من اكبر العوائق اضافه الى ان يكون شخص واحد مسول من عده مهام في وقت واحد... 
وهذا ما علق عليه يوسف نقد وفي نفس الوقت تجده مشاركا في المسابقة مع عدة شركات اي بمعنى اخر فهو الخصم والحكم .. 

م/وليد
الاخ يوسف دعنا لا نتشائم الى تلك الدرجة فالخير موجود و الصالح موجود الى جانب الطالح 
هذا ليس تشاؤم و انما نحن نعمل من اجل ازاله المشاكل و العمل على تطوير الذات يجب ان نعرف الداء لنجد له الدواء وخير دليل لذلك العدد الهائل الذي شاهد و شارك في هذا الموضوع القيم للبدء في عصر جديد من العماره في السودان

 فلماذا لا توجد بعض الضوابط التى تحد من مثل هذه الزيادات غير المنطقية
هذا هو احد مضار التي ظهرت اثر الغاء وزارة الاشغال و عدم وجود محكمة هندسية مستقره تعمل بقوه و فعاليه وهذا ما عانى منه احمد حسني رضوان تريد الشركة المنفذه اليوم اعادة التسعير للبنود التي قامت بتسعيرها بدعوي ان الاسعار تحركت.....وبالتالي ....فالحالة العامة مزيد من الفوضي واللانظام اتوقع بعد ما حدث هذا ربما ادى ذلك الى عدم تعاونكم مع الشركه في المستقبل

يوسف نقد
 فالتصميم جيد نوعا ما ولكن السؤال هل تم التخطيط بدراسة كل الجوانب ومنها التمدد في القطاع 
اعتقد ان الجمال في الشكل هو شيء نسبي اما الجمال الاساسي فهو في الاداء الوظيفي و بالاطلاع على ال
مشروع فهو مودي للوظيفه بشكل مناسب 

احمد حسني رضوان
كانت احدي الشركات الفرنسية ترغب في الدخول للسودان والعمل هناك وتم اختيار مكتبنا كاستشاري عام لاحد مشروعاتهم، ثم قام فريق من مهندسي الشركة بزيارة السودان وعادوا بقرار واضح مفادة " ان العمل في السودان غير مضمون النتائج لعدم وجود نظام" هكذا باللفظ....ثم قاموا بنقل مشروعهم الي الجزائر.......
اليس ما ذكرته امر محزن اليس هذا الامر يحطم امال المهندسين و يدعوا الى الهجرة و الاغتراب مما يؤدي لتدهور الوضع و هذه فرصه اخرى تضيع من السودان اين الشعب السوداني مما يحدث 

ابو الاولاد
انا مهندس معماري سوداني لكني اتفق مع الاخ احمد حسني فيما ذهب اليه
الحقيقه نادرا ما تجد شخص سوداني يهتم بمواعيده و ارتباطاته مع الناس انا درست في خارج السودان في الفترات الاولى من دراستي وكان مستواي ممتاز وعندما التحقت للدراسه في السودان تدهور مستواي بشكل ملحوظ مع ان جهدي في الدراسه زاد ولم يقل و بعدها عرفت سبب تاخري وهو عدم وجود خطه ثابته و واضحه و عدم الانتظام في المواعيد مما اربكني كثير ا و لاتنسى مجاملات الشعب السوداني

احمد حسني رضوان 
وفي رأيي ان ما يجب عمله في السودان هو الاعتماد علي بيوت خبرة عالمية- في مجال التخطيط والعمران والتنمية المستدامه- وليس التطوير اللحظي الظاهري-
الشركات الكبيره لا ترغب في المغامره بمالها واضاعة الوقت في تجارب قد تكون نسبه النجاح فيها قليله فيجب اولا ان نثبت كفائتنا حتى يثق فينا الاخرين 

المحاولات خجولة جدا اذا ما قورنت بما يحدث في دبي مثلا وان كانت المقارنة ظالمة
في السنوات الاولى من الدراسه كنا نهتم ونركز كثيرا في الشكل دون الاهتمام كثيرا بالتفاصيل او الوظيفه و في السنوات المتقدمه انتقل التركيز الى الوظيفه دون الشكل مما ادى ذلك الى نزاع بين الشكل والوظيفه فنشاء الخلاف بين جيل التكعيبيه و جيل العضويه و حتى في السودان توجد محاولات جريئة من قبل الطلبه و انها قد لا تجد الاقبال و طلب عليها اما لعدم وجود الكفاءة الكافيه لتنفيذها او بسبب رغبة العميل في الجوده و قلت التكلفه دون الاهتمام بالشكل كثيرا

ابو الاولاد 
اوافقك في الاقتراحات التي وضعتها و اثني على ضروره العمل على تدريب العمال بصوره كافيه فمهما كان تصميم المهندس ولا يوجد عماله مربه تنفذه فسيحكم عليه بالفشل 

و للحديث بقيه​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 أغسطس 2007)

الاخت هيفاء
احيي فيك هذا الحماس وتحليل الاراء المختلفة ، وعلي الرغم من اختلافي معك في بعض النقاط الا انني اجدني اقرأ ما تضيفيته من تحليلات بشكل موضوعي وجاد.....
مرة اخري تحياتي علي هذا التحليل المنطقي
د.م.احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## dr.hayfaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

م /وليد
تمثلت الصعوبات التى واجهتنى فى عدم توفر العمالة الماهرة فى تلك المنطقة
اضافه لذلك عدم وجود بنيه تحتيه في الاقاليم وهذا ادى نوعا ما الى تاخر الاقاليم

فالجيل القديم كان يلتزم التقليدية و ربما كان البعض يرى ان الخروج عن تلك التقليدية هو اثم كبير
الخروج عن التقليديه له ضوابط كثيره حتى تقنع بها الطرف الاخر 

اخلص الى اننا نحتاج الى ان نصل الماضى بالحاضر لتكون نهضتنا العمرانية الحالية امتدادا طبيعيا لما شهده السودان من نهضه عمرانية كبيرة فى التاريخ القديم مثل حضارة مروى القديمة 
فكره ممتازه و تحتاج الكثير من العمل لانجاحها ويجب على السودانيين العمل معرفه قيمة التنمية المستدامه


م / وليد و يوسف نقد
عدم توفر الكهرباء بشكل مستمر يصعب فكرة الاقتناع بالسكن في شقة لسببين جو السودان الحار و السبب الثاني عدم توفر المياه اذا انقطعت الكهرباء في هذه المباني العاليه 
مشكلة السكن تشبه ساقية جحا

م/وليد
فشارع افريقيا او شارع المطار شهد تحديثا و توسيعا كبيرا حل جزءا كبيرا من مشكلة المرور فى هذا الشارع المؤدى للمطار 
الاتلاحظ ان جميع التوسعات و التجديدات للطرق التي في وسط البلد و شوارع الدرجه الاولى دون الاهتمام بباقي الشوارع في العاصمه

 مدحت 58
قد يكون كل ما ذكرت صحيحا لكن هل سالت نفسك ما العمل لحل هذه المشاكل اليس من الافضل طرح الحلول لعلها تثمر و تخضر و بعد فتره تعطينا ثمار طيبه
وقبل ان تذكر جميع ماذكرت اين انت من الشعب السوداني 

dany

للاسف ومعا احترامى ليك الشديد انوا فى السودان هناك حكومة من العصابة تحكم البلاد وهذة العصابة ترسم خطط السودان ليس بة امن ولا تخطيط بل توجد بة عصابة للنهب اما هذية الدعاية عن وجود تخطيط عمرانى ليقع المستثمر الخليجى او العربى فى شبكة العصابة او الحرامية الحاكمة ولي هناك مخرج الى عن طريق الرشواى او الوصطة وانتا تعرف انا السودان قد اخد المرتبة الاولى فى الدول العربية من حيث الفساد الادارى والمالى فيكيف نبنى ما تامت هذة الحكومة موجودة ... معمارى سودانى

احيك على جراتك وشجاعتك و هنا اريد ان اطرح نقطه مهمه جدا هل الشعب السوداني فقير ولا يوجد فيه من يمكن ان يستثمر في السودان هذا ليس صحيح و يوجد عدد كبير من المستثمرين السودانيين لا يريدون المغامره في السودان فهم يعون تماما الوضع الراهن فيجب علينا اصلاح انفسنا و نزيد الثقه بها ليثق بنا من يحيط بنا والاصلاح لا اقصد به الوصول الى الكمال و انما الى حد الثقة بالنفس و الوصول الى حد التصالح مع النفس و اعتب عليك فيجب عليك العمل على تطوير السودان من اجل الوطن وليس من اجل الحكومه فقد تتغير الحكومه و يبقى السودان الوطن الوطن الوطن 

​


----------



## dr.hayfaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*لكم العتبى حتى ترضوا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ​اولا اود التوجه بالشكر للمهندس وليد م /و ليد على الطرح الممتاز لهذا الموضوع 
كما اود شكر

المهندس احمد حسني رضوان وانا اريد ان اعييد نظر العالم للسودان و انا لا اريد فقط اشعال شمعه و انما اريد ان تشرق شمس العمران في السودان
المهندس هدهد هنالك فرق بين الحبر في الورق و بين التعامل مع سكان المنطقه اذا ارادت الحكومات تغير مساكنهم مهما كانت الظروف 
 المهندس عمار العقيلي السودان غني باثاره و معالمه الا ان الاعلام و الثقافات لم تلفت انتباه انظار العالم لها 
 المهندس يوسف تقد الصراع بين الشكل و الوظيفه يحتاج لكثير من الوقت حتى تتغير الافكار فيجب علينا التمسك بالاداء الوظيفي حتى نحدد موقفنا من الشكل الخارجي
المهندس ابو الاولاد 
 eng .dany العمل على تطوير السودان من اجل السودان وليس من اجل الحكومات
eng.sailيجب ان يتسع صدرك لجميع الاراء ودافع عنه حتى اخر لحظه
 المهندس مدحت58 لقد عرضت جميع المشاكل في السودان لكنك لم تعرض الحلول 
فاذا اقترحت حل لكل مشكله يمكن ان نصل للحل
ابو الاولاد اشكرك على تعليقك

والى جميع من قراء الموضوع ولم يعلق

و اتمنى ان تقبلوا تعليقاتي بصدر رحب و اعتقد انني قمت بالرد على جميع النقاط التي اثارتني في الحوار الذي دار حتى يكون لي الحق في التعليق في الموضوع و تطوراته وحتى لا تكون مشاركتي عابره و اود ان تقبلوني كمشاركه في الموضوع و ارجو ان تعذروني فقد اسقطت لقب المهندس في ردودي فجميعكم اساتذتي ولكم مني كل الاحترام و التقدير و انا مازلت طالبه في المستوى الاخيرمن قسم العماره و لم اصل لما وصلتم اليه ولكن اتمنى ان يكون لي الشرف في المشاركه وتذكروا دائما اننا نعمل من اجل الوطن من اجل السوادن من اجل التنميه المستدامه فتتغيير الحكومات ويبقا الوطن للشعب وليس للحكومه وعلينا ان نوجه انظار العالم للسودان الوطن وليس للسودان بحكوماته فهناك فكر خاطئ حول السودان في العالم الخارجي 
وهناك صور لمناظر جميله في السودان سوف احاول رفعها للموقع 
 ولكم العتبى حتى ترضو​


----------



## يوسف نقد (27 أغسطس 2007)

معذرة لطول الغياب
المجلس الهندسي والجمعيات الهندسية في السودان لازالت تعمل بالعقلية القديمة والتقليدية في ادارة الشئون الهندسية (ان صح التعبير) فلا نجد لهم حضور الا عندما نريد ان نستخرج رقم في المجلس ، وهي غائبة عن الإعلام كليا , نعم لديها الكثير من النشرات والمرجعيات ولكن هذا لا يكفي في هذا الوقت الذي تضاعف فيها حجم العمران الى اضعاف مضاعفة وكذلك عدد المهندسين من مختلف الجامعات فالمطلوب من هذه الجمعيات توحيد السياسات الهندسية والمنهج الى جانب الرقابة على جميع المكاتب الهندسية والتأكد من ان جميع المهندسين مؤهلين تماماَ الى جانب التشجيع على البحوث والانفاق عليها. وكذلك توعية المواطنين من خلال الصحف وأجهزة الاعلام الاخرى وتثقيفهم هندسيا ... اذن يجب على هذه الجمعيات تكثيف جهودها ليشترك الجميع في بناء الوطن الحبيب


----------



## dr.hayfaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*ماهو دور الجمعيات الهندسيه*

يوسف نقد 

المجلس الهندسي والجمعيات الهندسية في السودان لازالت تعمل بالعقلية القديمة والتقليدية في ادارة الشئون الهندسية ..
اتوقع ان دور الجمعيات الهندسيه ما زال محصور و غير مطبق و قد كان لوزارة الاشغال دور مهم في هذا الشان و كم تمنيت لو ان هذه الجمعيات عملت على ترتيب تدريب للطلاب بعد التخرج و ان تكون هذه الدورات التدربيه مرتبه و الزاميه وفي مجال تخرجهم و ايجاد و اتاحة الفرص للعمل و تطبيق ما درسوه في الجامعه عمليا

وهي غائبة عن الإعلام كليا
دور الاعلام في السودان محصور و موجه لامور و يغض الطرف عن امور اخرى فالاجدى به ان يتجه لتنميه العقول من جميع النواحي وليس من الناحيه الفنيه فقط


----------



## dr.hayfaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*اين اهرامات البجراويه و اثار النقع و المصورات*

هذه هي بعض الصور لاهرامات البجراوية​


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

ايه ده يا هيفاء ؟؟؟؟..انتي ناقله الحوار ده من مجلة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## dr.hayfaa (27 أغسطس 2007)

*اذكر الله*

[quote=لو كوربوزييه;521578]ايه ده يا هيفاء ؟؟؟؟..انتي ناقله الحوار ده من مجلة ؟؟؟؟[/quote]
كيف يعني من مجله هذه اراء المشاركين و قمت بالتعليق عليها 
اذكر الله​


----------



## sail (28 أغسطس 2007)

ناسف لطول الغياب لاسباب خارجة عن الطوع
شكرا الاخت هيفاء لتحليلك المشاركات فى الموضوع 
و مرحبا بكى مشاركة و صاحبة نقد بناء فهذا هو ما نرنوا الية 
و الكلام عن العقية السودانية القديمة امر لا يختلف فية اثنان و كلن ما هو الدور الذى يلعبة المواطن لتغير العقلية هذة 
السودان ن وجهة نظرى بلد بكر و لم تستثمر مواردة بصورة جيدة و ان تم الاستثمار سنرى السودان فى مصافى الدول العربية المتقدمة فالتقدم لا ياتى من فراغ بل بالعمل و الجهد المتواصل
الاخ م/ وليد 
العمل فى السودان كما يقولون دائما عكسى فالجميع ياتيك فى فترة الخريف و يريد منك انجاز المشروع بسرعة لتفاغدى الخريف و هو لا يعلم المشاكل و المعوقات
الاستاذ/ د.م/ احمد 
سبقنا الغرب بشئ نحن مالكية الا و هو الالتزام بالزمن 
و لو التزم العرب بالزمن و احترموة لكان لهم شان كبير 
و السودان مثلة مثل باقى الدول النامية يبدا المشوار من بعيد جدا
الاستاز الف مبروك الدكتوراة
الاخوة الاعزاء لو حتى نبدا من الصفر لازم نستمر


----------



## يوسف نقد (28 أغسطس 2007)

ماذا تقدم الجامعات للمهندسين؟
صارت الجامعات بصفة عامة وكليات الهندسة بصفة خاصة تهتم بعدد الخريجين أكثر من تاهيلهم علميا فالطلاب صاروا محصورين في مجال ضيق جدا في المقررات - حتى يتسنى للمحاضر تسويق مذكرته - ولم يترك الطلاب للبحث في المراجع بل يكونوا ملزمين بما يرد في مذكرة الاستاذ , بل الطامة الكبرى ان معظم المهندسين صاروا ضعفاء جدا في اللغات الأجنبية خاصة الانجليزية - ومعظم مصادر المعرفة والتكنولوجيا باللغة الانجليزية فصارت الجامعات مثلها مثل المدارس الثانوية , لهذا ذكرت في المشاركة السابقة بان المجلس الهندسي يجب ان يتأكد من كفاءة الخريجين بعقد دورات إجبارية , فمستقبل العمل الهندسي في السودان في خطر في ظل خريجين لا يعرفون في الهندسة الا القليل


----------



## dr.hayfaa (28 أغسطس 2007)

sail
شكرا جزيلا لترحيبك بي انشاء الله سوف يكون النقد بناء و تذكر اننا نعمل من اجل 
السودان الوطن
الاخوة الاعزاء لو حتى نبدا من الصفر لازم نستمر
قبل الاستمرار لابد ان ندرك الطريق السليم فالطريق السليم يبدء بالالتزام سواء بالزمن او بالعقود او اي التزام هو ما نحتاجه مبدئيا و كلا ما تطورنا و دخلنا في تجارب ظهر لدينا كثير من الخبرات و عرفنا ما نحتاجه 

يوسف نقد 
صارت الجامعات بصفة عامة وكليات الهندسة بصفة خاصة تهتم بعدد الخريجين أكثر من تاهيلهم 
الجامعات بداءت باستيعاب اعداد كبيرة تحت ما يسمى بالقبول الخاص وكان ذلك لرفع مستوى التعليم وولكن ما حدث انه دهور التعليم جدا فلم يعد التركيز على النوعية وليس الكمية 

فالطلاب صاروا محصورين في مجال ضيق جدا في المقررات
ربما اقل من القررات فالطلاب ايضا لقلت الاهتمام من الاساتذة اصبحوا غير مهتمين ايضا
ان معظم المهندسين صاروا ضعفاء جدا في اللغات الأجنبية خاصة الانجليزية 
عن تجربه شخصية عندما تخرجت من المدرسة كانت لغتي الانجليزية ممتازة ومع الدراسة في الجامعة باللغة العربية تدهورت لغتي الانجليزية فقررت الالتحاق بمعاهد تدريس اللغة و المصطلحات​


----------



## sail (29 أغسطس 2007)

الاخت هيفاء جمع الاساتذة و الدكاترة يدرسون باللغه العربية فكيف يكون الخريج جيد اللغة الانجليزية
علما بان جميع المراجع و المصادر القيمة باللغة الانجليزية 
و هناك كثير من الطلاب تقف اللغة حاجز عثرة امامهم عند اجراء البحوث النهائية
و السبب الرئيسى هو تعريب الجامعات و التدريس باللغة العربية
و كلنا امل فى ان يراجع هذا القرار 
اما كمية الخريجين فهذة مشكلة الدولة لعدم ايجاد المهن و الوظائف و ان وجدت فهى لاصحاب الزوات 00000000000000 تم امتحان 900 خريج للعمل بوزارة الخارجية سكرتير ثالث و لكن نجح فقط7 خريجين من مختلف التخصصات هل يصدق هذا 00000000000000000000


----------



## يوسف نقد (1 سبتمبر 2007)

التعليم متدهور من الأساس ايها الاخوة .. هل تصدقون ان في المرحلة الثانوية الصفين الأول والثاني لكل صف ثمانية عشر مادة بالله عليكم كيف يستوعب الطالب كل هذا الكم من المعلومات ، وعندنا مثل يقول: الشيء اذا فات حده ينقلب ضده وهذا ما انطبق على هؤلاء بالظبط.
ليست هنالك جهة متخصصة في وضع المناهج والتي اساس التعليم .. يجب ان يكون هنالك تربويون لا سياسيون لوضع المناهج حتى لا يتوه الطالب في هذا الخضم الهائل من المعرفة والتي تفوق مقدرته وطاقته الذهنية


----------



## sail (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشروع السنط*

السنط تدشن مشروعها العقاري الضخم بالمقرن بقيمة تتجاوز 4 مليار دولار
·إعلان شركة السنط للتنمية عن قيام مجمع السودان التجاري والسكني. ·تشهد مدينة الخرطوم عاصمة اكبر دول أفريقيا قيام مجمع المقرن.·تبلغ مساحة المنطقة التجارية المركزية ( 160 فدان).·تبلغ مساحة المجمع السكني (1420 فدان). ·تقوم حكومة ولاية الخرطوم بالتضامن مع مجموعة دال بإنشاء هيئة إدارية عامة لإدارة المنطقة المطورة.
الأثنين 19 سبتمبر 2005 - 13:11 GMT+4

تعلن شركة السنط للتنمية وهي شركة سودانية رائدة في مجال الإستثمار العقاري ، في فعاليات Cityscape ، عن إنطلاقة مشروع مجمعات سكنية وتجارية في منطقة المقرن بقلب الخرطوم بحجم استثماري يبلغ 4 مليار دولار. 

وٌضع المخطط الرئيس لمنطقة المقرن ليصبح ملتقى تجاري حيوي بمنطقة شرق أفريقيا ومحور لتنمية الأعمال في هذا الأقليم النامي والغني بالبترول. 

تقع المقرن عند ملتقى النيلين الأبيض والأزرق وتعد من أميز المواقع بمدينة الخرطوم. يتم تطويرالمشروع على مرحلتين في آن واحد ، المرحلة الأولى بمساحة (160 فدان) وهي المنطقة التجارية المركزية المصممة على أحدث النظم العالمية، والمرحلة الثانية بمساحة (1420 فدان) و تشمل مجمعات سكنية وترفيهية بما في ذلك ملعب عالمي للجولف (18 حفرة). 

بدأ العمل فعلياً بتنفيذ أعمال البنية التحتية للمنطقة التجارية المركزية ومن المتوقع أن ينتهي العمل بها خلال خمسة أعوام، بينما سيبدأ العمل في المرحلة الثانية في بداية العام 2006م ، ويقدر أن ينتهي في خلال سبعة أعوام. 

تقوم هيئة إدارية مستقلة متخصصة بإدارة المنطقة وتناط بها مهمة التنسيق بين المستثمرين والجهات الحكومية، بالإضافة إلي التأكد من التطبيق الدقيق للموجهات الرئيسة للتصميم الحضري، كما ستقوم الهيئة بمهام إدارة و صيانة المرافق العامة والخدمية. 


المرحلة الأولى - المنطقة التجارية المركزية بالمقرن 

· 160 فدان. 
· 44 قطعة تجارية. 
· 18 قطعة مخصصة للفنادق - 4 منها تم حجزه.ا 
· 700 شقة. 
· 42000 موظف. 
· 3460 مقيم. 
· الخدمات المساندة بما فيها وحدات تجارية لكل القطع. 
· 18 فدان مخصصة للحدائق والساحات المفتوحة وتشمل 3 حدائق ، ومنتزه مواجه لشاطئ النهر. 
· توجد فرص إستثمارية في مجال الأنشطة الترفيهية كدورالسينما ومراكز التعليم الترفيهي وأندية اللياقة البدنية وخلافها. 
· 15100 موقف للسيارات. 
· خدمة مواصلاات عامة داخل المنطقة ومكوكية من المواقف الخارجية إلى المنشئآت داخل المنطقة. 
· إدارة المرافق الخدمية الرئيسة ( الكهرباء ، المياه ، الإتصالات ، التصريف السطحى والصحي ، الري ، أنظمة إطفاء الحرائق)، وإقامة محطات توليد الكهرباء ومعالجة المياه. 

المرحلة الثانية - المنطقة السكنية بالمقرن 

· 1422 فدان. 
· 650 فيلا. 
· 7236 شقة. 
· 44000 مقيم. 
· 205 فدان - منتجع وملعب جولف (18 حفرة). 
· 173 فدان محمية طبيعية. 
· 91 فدان حدائق ساحات وبحيرات. 
· 880و70 متر مربع متاجر ومطاعم. 
· توجد فرص إستثمارية في مجال الأنشطة الترفيهية كدورالسينما ومراكز التعليم الترفيهي وأندية اللياقة البدنية وخلافها. 
· مراكز شرطة ومطافئ ومستشفى. 

صرح المتحدث الرسمي للسنط: " تتشرف شركة السنط للتنمية بأن تكون الرائدة في مجال الإستثمار العقاري ، في بلادنا التي تشهد طفرة إقتصادية غير مسبوقة وواعدة بالرخاء و التقدم والنمو. 

إن هدفنا هو تطبيق أعلى المعايير العالمية لإنشاء مركز تجاري حديث يكون ملتقى للعمل التجاري العالمي في شرق أفريقيا".


----------



## sail (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*مناظر من المشروع*

انة السودان 
انها نهضة العمران


----------



## sail (12 سبتمبر 2007)

نحن فى السودان لم تقادرة حتى الان 
غدا نصبح فى مصافى الدول العربية زات الطراز المعمارى المميز


----------



## sail (12 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ م. وليد الاخ يوسف نقد الاخ مدحت58 الخ الاستاز احمد حسنى رضوان الاخوة المشاركون اين انتم طيلة هذة المدة الطويلة ارجو ان يكون المانع هو خيرا 
و رمضان كريم 
لكن مشروع السنط مشروع عظيم و عليكم بالوقوف علية كثير لما يعبر عنة


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

رمضان كريم عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير
والحمد لله نحن موجودين ولكن نظرا لانشغالي ببعض الاعمال انقطعت عن المشاركة في الفترة الاخيرة....
المقرن مشروع متميز تصميما وادارة واتمني ان يخرج بسرعة الي النور ، لانه سيغير الكثير في العاصمة السودانية ، وعلي الرغم من معارضة الكثير لهذه النوعية من المشروعات بدعوي انه من الافضل توجيه الاستثمار للطبقات الفقيرة الا انني اجد ان هذه النوعيه من المشروعات العملاقة تساهم في التنمية الاقتصادية من خلال تحريك الكثير من الاستثمارات وتوفير العديد من فرص العمل وتشجيع الكثير من المستثمرين المحليين والاجانب(عرب وخلافه) علي توجيه استثماراتهم نحو بلد ينمو بشكل ملحوظ......
وللحديث بقية ان شاء الله
كل عام وحضراتكم جميعا بخير
د.م. احمد حسني رضوان


----------



## sail (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الاستثمار فى السودان خلال السنوات الاخيرة بداء يشهد نموء جيد و يرجع ذلك الى العقلية التى تعتمد عليها السياسة الاقتصادية و الاستثمارية و نلحظ الان تحركا عربيا جديد على المنطقة التى راوا ان فيها خيرا و قد ساعد القطاع الخاص فى جلب الاستثمارات الى البلاد كما ان وزارة الاستثمار تعتمد على رجل ذو سمعة طيبة فضلا انة من رجال الاعمال المشهورين فى الوطن العربى و مشهود لة بالكفائة 
............. نواصل.....................
و رمضان كريم و كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## يوسف نقد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوة الكرام ........ رمضان كريم ....... الأخ sail شغلتني بعض الامور عن المتابعة .. واقول لك كل السودانيين في انتظار اكتمال مشروع السنط والذي سوف يغير واجهة الخرطوم بشكل كبير .. ولي عودة ان شاء الله


----------



## م / وليد (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رمضان كريم*

سلامى و احترامى لكل من اثرى الموضوع و شارك فى فترة الغياب التى اعتذر عنها و لكنها الحياة و رمضان كريم فى يومه الاول فى السودان حيث تهيب الناس الخروج فى الصباح الباكر اليوم فكانت الطرقات شبه فارغة.
الاخ sail شكرا للسؤال عنى فانت كما عهدتك دائما صديق صدوق.
ارحب بالوجوه الجديدة فى رحاب السودان العامر بهم و بكل من ياتى اليه و قد كنا نفتقد من قبل حماس الشباب من الاخوة الطلاب فنحن بعد ان دخلنا معركة الحياة الهندسية فى السودان بدانا نفقد بعض الحماس الذى بدانا به فى بداية الرحلة عندما تخرجنا فى الجامعات.
و كما قالت الاخت هيفاء نحن هنا لنشخص الداء و نصف له الدواء و انا حقا افتقد الاخ مدحت و ارجو ان يكون بالف خير و ارسل له تحياتى بمناسبة شهر رمضان.
اتمنى ان يتواصل مشوارنا خلال هذا الشهر الكريم.
يعجبنى البرنامج الاذاعى عن العمارة فى السودان الذى يقدمه الدكتور هاشم خليفة استاذى و معلمى السابق بالجامعة فهو برنامج بسيط و يتناول مواضيع متنوعة و مرح ايضا كما هى عادة استاذى اتمنى ان يسمعه الاخوة المتواجدون بالسودان من اذاعة FM الخرطوم .


----------



## sail (15 سبتمبر 2007)

*الشركات الهندسية السودانية*

شكرا الاخ نقد و رمضان كريم و نحن يانتظارك و ربنا يعطيك العافية
الاخ و الصديق الحميم جدا م/ وليد 
رمضان كريم و رينا يعيدة علينا بالخير و اليمن و البركات و الله افتقدناك حقيقة و افتقدنا الاخ مدحت58 اسال الله ان يكون على اتم الصحة و العافية

البيوتات الهندسية السودانية كثيرة و متعددة و لها اثرها الكبير فى التنمية العمرانية و ضبط النمو العمرانى و التحكم فى الحجم 
تقوم البيوتات الهندسية ينقل الصورة الحقيقية للمستثمرين الاجانب و حوجة البلاد فى البنى التحتية من مراكز و مستشفيات و غيرها من مجالات التنمية 
و من امثلة الشركات الهندسية : -
* شركة النصر للاسكان و التشييد(تنفيذ +تصميم)
* شركة دانفوديو للهندسة و المقاولات(تنفيذ +تصميم)
* شركة العولمة للهندسة و الاستثمار(تنفيذ +تصميم+طرق)
* شركة مام للطرق و الجسور
* شركة شريان الشمال للطرق و الجسور
* شركة الراقى الهندسية(تنفيذ +تصميم+طرق)
* شركة البيان للهندسة و المقاولات
* شركة كايتر الهندسية(تنفيذ +تصميم)
* شركة ابادير الهندسية(تنفيذ +تصميم)
* شركة ارياب الهندسية ( انشأات + تعدين)
* شركة الخرطوم الهندسية (الخرسانة الجاهزة)
و هناك عدة شركات ذات مقدرة مالية و كادر مؤهل للقيام بواجبها تجاة التنمية العمرانية فى البلاد 
.................... نواصل ......................


----------



## يوسف نقد (18 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخوان الاعزاء / رمضان كريم وكل سنة وانتم طيبون
الشكر كله للذين تجاوبوا مع هذا الموضوع واتمنى مشاركة المذيد
على ذكر الشركات فقد ذكر الأخ sail مجموعة من شركات المقاولات ولكن هنالك طرف مهم في قيادة العمل الهندسي في السودان وهي الشركات الاستشارية واذكر منها على سبيل المثال:
شركة الدار الاستشارية
شركة بروج الاستشارية
شركة حمدي الاستشارية
شركة الامين الهندسية
وغيرها من بيوت الخبرة والتي اضافت الروعة لمدينة الخرطوم ولا زالت تبتكر التصاميم الراقية
... الاخ وليد والأخ مدحت58 والاخ sail الاخ حسني وهيفاء رمضان كريم وتصوموا وتفطروا على خير
رجااااااء/// لا تتركوا هذا الموضوع يغيب من الصفحة الاولى


----------



## م / وليد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*العمل فى رمضان*

قد يرى البعض ان العمل الانشائى او التشييد بالموقع خلال شهر رمضان و تحت الشمس قد يكون مستحيلا هذا ما كنت اظنه و لكن التجربة التى مررت بها اثبتت عكس ذلك .
كل ما تحتاج اليه هو ان تجهز نفسك لهذا اعمل نفسيا و بدنيا . نفسيا ان تملك العزيمة و الاصرار على انجاز العمل مع التمسك باداء فريضة الصوم رغم المشقة التى قد تصاحب ذلك.
بدنيا ان تختار الملابس و معينات العمل المناسبة و التجهيزات اللازمة للعمل تحت اشعة الشمس فى حالة الاشراف على اعمال او تنفيذها بالموقع فى نهار رمضان فالصوم ليس ذريعة للكسل و التهاون فى العمل .


----------



## sail (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ العزيز نقد على المعلومة الطيبة
وتحباتى اخى العزيز م/ وليد
اريد ان اتكلم اليوم عن مشروع جديد بالخرطوم و هو جيد جدا و يعتبر من الاوجهة الجمالية لمدينة الخرطوم و هو مشروع ابراج النيلين
الموقع :-
جنوب مستشفى الخرطوم -غرب كبرى المسلمية - مقابل شؤكة الصمغ العربى و وزارة السياحة و الدفاع المدنى 
الوصف :-
* عشرة ابراج
* عشرة طوابق فى البرج الواحد
* اربعة شقق فى الطابق
* مساحة الشقة 128م2
و تتبع لولاية الخرطوم و يباع الان فيها يالتقسيط


----------



## يوسف نقد (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*اين انتم يا مشاركين*

كل عام وانتم بخير
الاخوة الكرام توقفتم عن المشاركات في رمضان
هل خوفا من العطش ام هو النوم
انا صاحي وما عطشان .... هيا لاثراء هذا الموضوع ... ومواصلة الكتابة عن عجائب البيان عن نهضة العمران في بلاد السودان:16: :14: :32:


----------



## sail (6 أكتوبر 2007)

و انت و الجميع بالف خير
و الله الجمع و العطلات الرسمية اصعب ايام رمضان
و غدا لنا لقاء


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (15 أكتوبر 2007)

اولاً:السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - كل عام وانتم بخير عيدكم مبارك

اعتذر بشدة عن اقتحامي لموضوعكم صحيح البيان عن نهضة العمران في بلاد السودان . انا مهندس معماري مقيم بالخرطوم بحري.سرني حديثكم الشيق والمتصل عن العمران في السودان لدي وجهة نظر عن الاعمار في السودان وهي ان حال اي مشروع عمراني او اي نوع اخر من المشاريع في هذا البلد لا ولن ينصلح الا بالتخطيط السليم والتنظيم الجاد لاي نشاط ممارس وتفعيل دور الكادر البشري في شتي المجالات بعد اعطاءه الجرعة اللازمة من التدريب والتأهيل المناسبين.
لو رجعنا للعقبات التي واجهات اي مشروع في بلادنا لوجدنا انه كان يمكن تجاوزها بالتخطيط السليم والدراسة اللازمة (اعطاء الخبز لخبازه)نحن نعاني فوضي تخطيطية في كل شيء الحياة اليومية الدراسة العمل السياسة الرياضة الفنون الاعلام كل شيء حتي تخطيطنا الذي نقوم به فوضوي.أتمني منكم مناقشة امر التخطيط بصورة اوسع حتي نضع اولي الدرجات الصحيحه في سلم المستقبل للاجيال القادمة . 
اكرر اعتذاري للاقتحام مع عاطر تحياتي لكل الاخوة بالملتقي.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (15 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكل من شارك برأيه في هذا الموضوع الشيق، ولكن اسمحوا لي ان اطرح بعض التساءولات التي كثيرا ما تثار علي المستوي المهني، بعض منها لها اجابات لدي والكثير منها مطروحة :
1-هل يوجد امل في النهضة العمرانية والمعمارية في ظل تعطل وتعثر المشروعات بشكل مباشر ...؟
2-هل ستصل النهضة العمرانية في السودان الي مستوي بعض الدول العربية؟ لن نقول دبي والرياض....ولكن الدوحة وعمان والقاهرة......؟
3-هل ستتحول المشروعات الحالية الي واقع؟؟؟ام هي مجرد احلام ؟ وهل ستقابل تلك المشروعات المعوقات التقليدية التي تقابل العديد من المشروعات؟؟
4-ما مدي انعكاس الوضع السياسي والامني الغير واضح والشديد التقلب علي استمرارية تدفق الاستثمارات الاجنبية في مجال العمران؟؟؟ولاسيما ان معظم مواد البناء تستورد من الخارج؟؟؟؟
وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*شكرا لك*

شكرا لك م/وليد..........
على طرحك لهذا الموضوع.........
فعلا السودان في مشوارة الى التطور بعد ان اصبح الاستثمار يملا البلاد
,وفي راي الشخصي ان مشروع السنط هو قفزة معمارية للبلاد من كل النواحي
لكن ايضا في راي ان هناك مشكلة فعلا في الخطة المستقبلية التي تحتاج الي دراسة اعمق لكي نحقق اكبر النجاحات في المجال المعماري.
نورهان(طالبة 4 عمارة).................


----------



## م / وليد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير و ادعو الله ان يتقبل الصيام و ان يعيد علينا رمضان و العيد و السودان اكثر نماءا و عمرانا و تحياتى لكل الاخوة و الاخوات sail و يوسف و مدحت و الاخ الاكرم احمد حسنى و الاخ عبد المنعم و الاخوات المعماريات.
سرنى كثيرا ان اجد الكثير من المهندسين المهمومين بامر العمران فى السودان و اشكر لهم كثيرا اثراءهم للنقاش و الحوار و اعتذر عن التقصير فالمشروع الذى اعمل عليه يواجه بعض الصعوبات فى التمويل و العمل مهدد بالتوقف لذلك احاول ان ابذل جهدا لانقاذ الموقف لذلك انشغلت لبعض الوقت عن المشاركة و قد كنت مطمئنا بان هناك اصدقاء اعزاء ( يسدون الفرقة ) اى يقومون بالواجب و اكثر .
اود ان ارد على اسئلة الاخ احمد الهامة 
1- الامل موجود طالما هناك مهندسون سودانيون امثال sail و نقد يهمهم امر السودان و امر العمران و لابد من الوصول و ان طال السفر و قد اصبح الامل يكبر عندى كلما رايت مشاركة جديدة فى هذا الموضوع فمن يهتم و يفتح هذا الموضوع ليقرا محتوياته حتى و ان لم يرد اعتبره فردا و اداة لاعطاء امل جديد فى غد افضل ربما لن نراه نحن و لكنه بحول الله قادم .
2- ما الذى قد يمنع النهضة العمرانية من ان تصل الى ما وصلت اليه فى الدول العربية الاخرى. قمت فى الايام السابقة و بصحبة احد المقاولين الذى يملك شركة ضخمة للتشييد بزيارة لمجموعة من الابراج التى يقوم بتنفيذها فى وسط الخرطوم بمنطقة السوق العربى فوجدته قد انتهى من تشطيب البرج الاول و هو يخص شركة التامينات المتحدة مكون من 12 طابق يحمل مميزات العمارة الحديثة و تشطيبه من الداخل لا يقل عن المبانى التى شاهدتها خارج السودان.و الى جوار هذا البرج برجان اخران يعمل عليها ذات المقاول احدهما حمزة بلازا الذى سيكون نسخة كربونية لمبانى مدينة دبى حيث ان صاحبه يشغل منصبا هاما هناك و قد تم استجلاب مواد التشطيب من مدينة دبى .
3- فى احد الايام زارنى احد الاخوة بالمشروع و راى تصميم المشروع معلقا بالمكتب بالابعاد الثلاثة فقال معلقا (هذه المرة الاولى التى ارى فيها مبنى يشبه تماما التصميم الذى وضع له على الورق و رغم اننى اعمل بالمشروع لسنوات الا ان تعليقه و رغم بساطته لفت انتباهى الى ما تم انجازه بالمشروع منذ ان كان حلما ثم ترجم الى رسومات و هاهو يصبح واقعا.رغم المعوقات اصبح واقع بالصبر و الاصرار. و ادعو الاخ احمد بتشريفنا و زيارة المشروع فى اى وقت يراه .
4- لا شك ان للوضع السياسى تاثير كبير على النهضة العمرانية فكلما كان هناك استقرار كان هناك نماء و ازدهار و رغم المناوشات التى تحدث بين السياسيين الا ان انعكاسها ليس كبيرا خاصة على المشاريع غير الحكومية حيث ان اغلب المواد الان اصبحت تاتى من الدول الاسيوية خاصة الصين و التى ترتبط بعلاقات سياسية و مصالح استثمارية ضخمة بالسودان لذلك فان انسياب المواد اصبح سهلا للغاية و الدليل على ذلك هو المواد المستخدمة فى هذا المشروع الذى اعمل عليه فاغلبها من الصين و بجودة عالية و لا يستغرق وصولها للموقع اكثر من شهر او شهرين على اقصى تقدير.

لذلك دعونا نتفائل بسودان عامر و نهضة عامة تتحقق قريبا ان شاء الله.


----------



## م / وليد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

*كل عام و انتم بخير*

السلام عليكم و كل عام و انتم بخير و ادعو الله ان يتقبل الصيام و ان يعيد علينا رمضان و العيد و السودان اكثر نماءا و عمرانا و تحياتى لكل الاخوة و الاخوات sail و يوسف و مدحت و الاخ الاكرم احمد حسنى و الاخ عبد المنعم و الاخوات المعماريات.
سرنى كثيرا ان اجد الكثير من المهندسين المهمومين بامر العمران فى السودان و اشكر لهم كثيرا اثراءهم للنقاش و الحوار و اعتذر عن التقصير فالمشروع الذى اعمل عليه يواجه بعض الصعوبات فى التمويل و العمل مهدد بالتوقف لذلك احاول ان ابذل جهدا لانقاذ الموقف لذلك انشغلت لبعض الوقت عن المشاركة و قد كنت مطمئنا بان هناك اصدقاء اعزاء ( يسدون الفرقة ) اى يقومون بالواجب و اكثر .
اود ان ارد على اسئلة الاخ احمد الهامة 
1- الامل موجود طالما هناك مهندسون سودانيون امثال sail و نقد يهمهم امر السودان و امر العمران و لابد من الوصول و ان طال السفر و قد اصبح الامل يكبر عندى كلما رايت مشاركة جديدة فى هذا الموضوع فمن يهتم و يفتح هذا الموضوع ليقرا محتوياته حتى و ان لم يرد اعتبره فردا و اداة لاعطاء امل جديد فى غد افضل ربما لن نراه نحن و لكنه بحول الله قادم .
2- ما الذى قد يمنع النهضة العمرانية من ان تصل الى ما وصلت اليه فى الدول العربية الاخرى. قمت فى الايام السابقة و بصحبة احد المقاولين الذى يملك شركة ضخمة للتشييد بزيارة لمجموعة من الابراج التى يقوم بتنفيذها فى وسط الخرطوم بمنطقة السوق العربى فوجدته قد انتهى من تشطيب البرج الاول و هو يخص شركة التامينات المتحدة مكون من 12 طابق يحمل مميزات العمارة الحديثة و تشطيبه من الداخل لا يقل عن المبانى التى شاهدتها خارج السودان.و الى جوار هذا البرج برجان اخران يعمل عليها ذات المقاول احدهما حمزة بلازا الذى سيكون نسخة كربونية لمبانى مدينة دبى حيث ان صاحبه يشغل منصبا هاما هناك و قد تم استجلاب مواد التشطيب من مدينة دبى .
3- فى احد الايام زارنى احد الاخوة بالمشروع و راى تصميم المشروع معلقا بالمكتب بالابعاد الثلاثة فقال معلقا (هذه المرة الاولى التى ارى فيها مبنى يشبه تماما التصميم الذى وضع له على الورق و رغم اننى اعمل بالمشروع لسنوات الا ان تعليقه و رغم بساطته لفت انتباهى الى ما تم انجازه بالمشروع منذ ان كان حلما ثم ترجم الى رسومات و هاهو يصبح واقعا.رغم المعوقات اصبح واقع بالصبر و الاصرار. و ادعو الاخ احمد بتشريفنا و زيارة المشروع فى اى وقت يراه .
4- لا شك ان للوضع السياسى تاثير كبير على النهضة العمرانية فكلما كان هناك استقرار كان هناك نماء و ازدهار و رغم المناوشات التى تحدث بين السياسيين الا ان انعكاسها ليس كبيرا خاصة على المشاريع غير الحكومية حيث ان اغلب المواد الان اصبحت تاتى من الدول الاسيوية خاصة الصين و التى ترتبط بعلاقات سياسية و مصالح استثمارية ضخمة بالسودان لذلك فان انسياب المواد اصبح سهلا للغاية و الدليل على ذلك هو المواد المستخدمة فى هذا المشروع الذى اعمل عليه فاغلبها من الصين و بجودة عالية و لا يستغرق وصولها للموقع اكثر من شهر او شهرين على اقصى تقدير.

لذلك دعونا نتفائل بسودان عامر و نهضة عامة تتحقق قريبا ان شاء الله.


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ العزيز وليد....مرحبا بك بعد فترة الانشغال، وكل عام وانتم جميعا بخير....
واشكرك علي الردود الموضوعية والتي اتمني من الله ان تتحقق بامره وتوفيقه سبحانه وتعالي، وان كنت اشعر من كلامك انك تواجه نفس الظروف الصعبة التي نواجهها نحن ايضل في تنفيذ مشروعنا بالخرطوم(( مشروع كمبيوترمان))، والتي اتمني ان تنتهي في اقرب فرصة باذن الله، وماذكرت من وجود مشروعات جاده هو امر يدعو بحق للتفاءول والامل، وبذل الجهد، ولكني اعتقد ان تحقيق تلك النهضة يجب ان يحدث الآن وليس للاجيال القادمة فحسب، ففي ظل سرعة هذا العصر وايقاعاته وامكاناته التقنية اصبح ما كان يتم تنفيذه في سنوات ينفذ الآن في بضعة شهور وبجوده اعلي......
واعدك عند زيارتي للخرطوم في المرة القادمة ان اتصل بك واقوم بزيارة المشروعات التي اشرت اليها .....وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## م / وليد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*عساه يكون قريبا*

شكرا للاخ احمد على المتابعة و مرحبا بك لزيارة الموقع.
وفق الوتيرة التى اراها الان و التى ينمو بها العمران بالخرطوم فاننى اتوقع بنهاية العام 2015 ان نرى وجها جديدا للخرطوم و لا يخفى علينا انه بدا تطبيق الاستراتيجية القومية بنظام خطط لكل خمس سنوات و التى تم وضعها بواسطة خبراء و اكاديميين لتشمل جميع مناحى الحياة بما فيها النهضة العمرانية و البنيات التحتية حيث انها تهدف الى سودان موحد متطور و متعلم و رغم اننا قد نراها كالحلم الان الا اننى اراها الخطوة الصحيحة التى ستضعنا فى بداية الطريق نحو نهضة حقيقية فهذه احدى النقاط التى ذكرها الاخوة اثناء النقاش هنا و هى اننا نحتاج الى تخطيط استراتيجى و وضع اهداف لنبدا فى تحقيقها و لنعرف الى اين نريد الوصول.


----------



## يوسف نقد (17 أكتوبر 2007)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر اعاده الله علينا وعلى كل السودانيين بالخير واليمن والبركة
الاخوة الكرام المهندسين والمهتمين بشئون النهضة العمرانية في السودان ، لدي اقتراح بان يتم انشاء موقع سوداني على الشبكة ويهتم بتاهيل المهندسين ومواكبة التطور العالمي في العمارة والتقنيات الحديثة وتبادل الخبرات وكذلك تعارف المهندسين وتواصلهم بعيدا عن اى اتجاه سياسي او جهوي واتمنى ان يلقى هذا الاقتراح التشجيع والمؤازرة وادعو كل من لديه خبرة في تصميم المواقع من داخل السودان او خارجه ان يشاركنا بجهده وخبرته:55:


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (17 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي/ يوسف مساءك نور 
ان الذي اتيت به هو عين العقل وذلك لجمع شتات المهندسين السودانيين المنتشرين في بقاع السودان وخارجه اتمني ان يكون الموقع مختصا وتجتمع فيه كافة الخبرات لتبادل الافكار والتقانات التي من شأنها اعلاء قامة هذا الوطن معماريا.نريده منبرا يزيح عصبيات الجهوية وقذارات السياسه منبرا همه السودان.من هنا اضع يدي علي يد كل من يمضي في هذا الدرب. 
والله الموفق


----------



## م / وليد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*Www.sudaneng.org*

الاخ الاكرم يوسف و الاخ مصطفى عبد المنعم اضم صوتى لكم و للفكرة النيرة و اتمنى ان اراها واقعا قريبا و اننى اكيد بانها ستتحقق ان شاء الله لان للسودان شبابا ينتظرون ندائه فيلبوا بقوة و حماس و اظن ان الاخ sail سيفتينا فى هذا الامر لما له من خبرة فى هذا المجال.


----------



## sail (18 أكتوبر 2007)

*عيييييييييييييييييييييييييد سعيييييييييييييييييييييييييد*

الحمد لله الذى بنعمتة تتم الصالحات
نسال الله ان يكون صومنا مقبولنا و ان يدخلنا من باب الريان
عيد سعيد و كل عام وانتم بخير و حقق الله الامانى
و الله لا ادرى من اين ابدا و لا فيما انتهى 
اكثر ما اسعدنى هذة الايام فى السودان عامة و الخرطوم خاصة هى فكرة اخراج مواقف المواصلات من قلب الخرطوم (ابو جنزير) الى الاطراف ( السكة حديد ) و سيكون قلب الخرطوم فى عام 2010م مثلة مثل القاهرة و انا ادخل فى تحدى مع كل من يريد !!
-هل يوجد امل في النهضة العمرانية والمعمارية في ظل تعطل وتعثر المشروعات بشكل مباشر ...؟
الامل لا ينقطع استاذى العزيز و تعثر المشروعات هو الامل اذى يقود الى زيادة الصمود و الحماس لتكملة المشروع اى انة فى بعض الاحيان تكون الصعاب صعاب صالحة 
2-هل ستصل النهضة العمرانية في السودان الي مستوي بعض الدول العربية؟ لن نقول دبي والرياض....ولكن الدوحة وعمان والقاهرة......؟
كما قلت فى باية المشارطة 2010 هو عامنا عام النهضة المعمارية السودانية و علينا انظر الى السرعة الكبيرة التى تمشى بها وتيرة النهضة علينا ان ننظر الى ابراج العمة و ابراج الدوحة و ابراج الصافية و ابراج الياسمين و ابراج سارية فهى و الله لا تقل عن تلك الابراج فى الدول العربية ان لم تفوقها حسنا و جمالا
3-هل ستتحول المشروعات الحالية الي واقع؟؟؟ام هي مجرد احلام ؟ وهل ستقابل تلك المشروعات المعوقات التقليدية التي تقابل العديد من المشروعات؟؟
ان لم يحلم الانسان فهو يائس و اليأس مرفوض بامر الله و كل المشاريع الجيدة سوف تكلل بالنجاح انشاء الله و كل المعوقات الان تتراجع الى الوراء اكثر فاكثر و الدليل هو زيادة النمو العمرانى بالمناطق السكنية و الصناعية 
4-ما مدي انعكاس الوضع السياسي والامني الغير واضح والشديد التقلب علي استمرارية تدفق الاستثمارات الاجنبية في مجال العمران؟؟؟ولاسيما ان معظم مواد البناء تستورد من الخارج؟؟؟؟
فى الحقيقة لا تتاثر المشروعات بصورة كبيرة بالوضع السياسى بالبلاد و كان حقا شديد القتلب و الاطوار و لكن العلاقات الدولية مع بعض الدول التى يستورد منها جيدة كما ان رؤس الاموال السودانية انتبهت الى الاستثمار فى مجال مواد البناء بصورة كبيرة مما سهل العملية و هنك ايضا بعض الشركات الوطنية تنتج مواد البناء من حديد ( الاسعد) و برسلين و فايبرقلاس و سراميك (رأس الخيمة) فضلا عن الاسمنت (عطبرة) الموجود بكمية كبيرة جدا
و انشاء الله سيكون السودان فى مصافى الدول العربية المتقدمة
شكرا الاخ م / وليد ان يكون للمهندسين السودانيين موقع فهو عين المنى و ان شاء الله سابزل قصار الجهد فى الموضوع و اعتبرة من اولوياتى الاولى و تحياتى الى الاخوة 
م / وليد 
م/ يوسف نقد 
م/ مدحت
م/ مصطفى
م/نورهان
و الى استاذى الجليل الدكتور احمد حسنى رضوان


----------



## يوسف نقد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

لا اريد ان يكون هذا الاقتراح مجرد تمني فقط ولكن ارجو من كل من له خبرة في تصميم وطريقة بناء المواقع المشاركة بالمعلومات المطلوبة ومن كل المهندسين اتمنى تجاوبا عمليا
وكل عام والجميع بخير


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اقدم للجميع الشكر علي هذا الاقتراح وهو بمثابة خطوة علي الطريق.....وندعوا كل من له خبرة ودراية بتصميم المواقع المساعدة، ليس ذلك فحسب بل ندعوا كل من يقوم بعمل مشروع التقدم والمشاركة به لاثراء الملتقي بخبراته وتجاربه حتي تعم الفائدة، وعلي الرغم من انني مصري ولست سوداني الا انني اعدكم بوضع كل المشروعات التي يقوم مكتبنا بتطويرها في السودان في هذا الموقع حتي تعم الفائدة...
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## الهضيبي الطاهر (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السودان فعلا مقبل على ثوره عمرانيه واضحه .المهندسين في القطاع الخاص لهم النصيب الأكبر في التطور العمراني في السودان حسب رأيي .أما المهندسين في القطاع العام فدورهم ليس بالقدر الكافي.
وظهر ذلك جليا بعد الغاء وزارة التشييد والاشغال العامه.


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (20 أكتوبر 2007)

سلامي وتحياتي للجميع - طابت ايامكم 
اود اثارة بعض النقاط عن تحويل مواقف المواصلات بالخرطوم 
اولاً: موقف الاستاد لايمثل الرؤية والحل العصري لمعضلة مواقف المواصلات بالخرطوم وهو عبارة عن خلق لنفس الاشكال فقط في مكان اخر.
ثانياً:افراغ وسط الخرطوم من المواقف ليس حلاً لازدحام وعدم ترتيب الوسط بل الحل نقل المرافق الحكومية والخدمية الي خارج الخرطوم (تشييد مدينة جديدة في احدي اطراف الخرطوم).
ثالثاً: التخطيط القديم لوسط الخرطوم لايواكب التسارع الهائل للحياة في وسط المدينة - عدم وجود حلول للحركة (جسور - محاور - انفاق......)-عدم وجود بديل مناسب للمركبات العامة كوسائل للحركة في وسط المدينة(متروانفاق.ميكروباص بمواصفات حديثة........الخ).
رابعاً: التخطيط والتوجية العشوائي للطرق الداخلية.
مع عاطر شكري


----------



## sail (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر الاخوة الاعزا على الهمة العالية و منحهم الثقة فى الطرح و الموافقة من الاستاذ احمد تستحق الشكر الخاص 
و اشكر الاخ مصطفى على النقاط التى اثارها 
اولا :- الازدحام وسط الخرطوم اصلة وجود جميع الموسسات فى المنطقة وسط الخرطوم( المحلية + المالية +الشرطة + الصحة +....الخ ) 
ثانيا :- الكثافة الحركية للسيارت ( 22 الف عربة تدخل الخرطوم يوميا )
و الحل الجزرى لمشكلة الازدحام هى اعادة تنظيم وسط الخرطوم و يكون ذلك بترحيل المحلية و الشرطة الى منطقة السكة حديد قبالة الحرية و ترحيل المالية الى ميدان المعهد العالى للدراسات المصرفية و المالية ثم تغير خط السير بالنسبة للمركبات العامة لتدخل من كبرى النيل الازرق و تخرج من كبرى كوبر بالنسبة لمنطقة بحرى و شرق النيل لها كبرى المك نمر المنشية و امدرمان ليس لديها مشكلة فى الدخول و الخروج
و لكن لدى سؤال يحيرنى ما هى الفائدة التى جاءت بها عملية توحيد اتجاهات الشوارع ؟؟؟ 
و قبل البدء فى الحلول يجب ان تحل مشكلة الباعة المتجولين و الشحادين و المتسولين و المشردين بالقرب من الجامع الكبير و مجمع الذهب لانهم يمثلون 45% من المشكلة ( الباعى المتجولين يمكن ان يمنحوا مواقع بميدان الامم المتحدة و المشردين اولى بهم دار الرعاية الاجتماعية مع تحسين المعاملة الكريمة لهم)


----------



## المهندس . محمد (25 أكتوبر 2007)

وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يوسف نقد (27 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا للاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع
بالنسبة للزحام في وسط الخرطوم هو كما قال احد الاخوة تخصيص مدينة ادارية جديدة بها كل الوزارات والخدمات بتخطيط جيد وتصميم عصري - على ان توزع الاسواق في كافة انحاء العاصمة والخروج نهائيا من قلب الخرطوم والذي صار علبة كبريت كما يقول اهلنا بالدارجة


----------



## GAFFAR (27 أكتوبر 2007)

*نهضـــــــــــه عمــــــــــــــــرانيه*

يشهد السودان نهضه عمرانيه لا يغفلها متخصص ومراقب ومهتم بامر التنميه العمرانيه والهندسية.
نحن كمهندسون ومعماريون ومخططون لدينا الكثير من الاسهامات في ذلك وكذلك الكثير من المطالب والرغبات والافكار دفعا لمسيره التنميه في السودان والوطن العربي .
املان ان اتدرج في ذكر ما بافكاري للنقاش لنتوصل الا اسس وقواعد تعيننا علي التقدم.
اولا : - المشروعات العامه يجب نشر ثقافه الحوار والوضوح للرؤي للوصول لافضل النتائج.
- وضع معايير واسس ومواصفات للمشروعات العامه.
- الوضوح والشفافيه والمنطقيه في اختيار الاستشاريين والمقاولين .
- وضع الاولويه والترتيب للمشاريع بصوره تعكس التدرج التنموي والترشيد.

ونــــــــــــــواصل ...


----------



## sail (28 أكتوبر 2007)

مرحبا بالاخ الجديد فى الموضوع ارجوا ان لا تنقطع عننا
اين انت ايها العزيز الغائب عسى ان يكون خيرا (لعناية المهندس وليد و الاستاذ د. احمد حسنى)
الاخ نقد التصميم بصورة عصرية يحتاج الى جهد كبير جدا خاصة فى السودان و لكن كل المنى ان تكون السلطات درست الاسباب و اجتهدت فى الحلول الجزرية للمشكلة


----------



## م / وليد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

*عذرا*

شكرا اخى sail للسؤال و لكن ليس باليد حيلة فالمشروع الذى اعمل عليه و كما اخبرتك سابقا يمر بمنعطف صعب و نحن فى مرحل التشطيب النهائى لذلك تقع على الكثير من الاعباء التى تمنعنى من التوجد بينكم هنا و الذى اتمناه كل يوم.
اعجبنى كثيرا النشاط الكبير فى النقاش الذى اجده جادا و سيكون مثمرا ان شاء الله و ارحب بكل الزملاء المهندسين الذين تفضلوا بالمشاركة معنا بالراى و المشورة .
الاخ د/ احمد الاخ يوسف نقد الاخ مصطفى الهضيبى و جعفر ارجو المزيد و المزيد .


----------



## يوسف نقد (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ sail الحلول لا تاتي من مجموعة صغيرة من المهندسين يجب استدعاء الخبراء السودانيين (وهم كثر) من الجامعات سواء من الداخل او الخارج وايجاد الحلول بدون تدخل رسمي في عمل الخبراء وبالتاكيد ستكون النتيجة ممتازة


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء.طابت ايامكم
امتناني العميق لكل من ارسل سهم في هذا الموضوع الكبير 
أس المشاكل العمرانية في بلادنا النظرة الضيقة لمن يهمهم الامر وعدم دراسة الامور بصورة مستقبلية وحصر الحلول في نطاق ضيق مما يجعل المشاكل تزداد كلما تقدمنا الي الامام خطوة .كذلك الارتجالية الواضحة في معالجة منطقة وسط الخرطوم. فلنفكر بهدوء في الاتي :
* تشييد قصر رئاسي جديد في منطقة حصينة وبعيدة عن وسط المدينة وتحويل الحالي الي متحف وحدائق .
*نقل الوزارات والمرافق الحكومية من الشريط المحازي للنيل وتحويله الي منطقة للراحة والاستمتاع بالنهر وجعلها جاذبة للسياحة .
*تشييد مستشفي جديد بدلاً عن مستشفي الخرطوم الحالي بمواصفات محدده ومراعاة الطاقة الاستيعابية له مقارنة مع النمو السكاني .
*تحويل الوحدات العسكرية الي خارج الولاية مع الاستفادة من مواقعها الحالية في انشاء مقومات خدمية لمدينة عريقة مثل الخرطوم.
*ربط اطرف الخرطوم الاربعة بمحاور تجعل الوصول لاي نقطة في الولاية امراً يسيراً وممكن .
* معالجة خطوط سير المواصلات مع استنباط وسائل حركة جديدة .
* تشييد مجمعات ادارية وخدمية في وسط المدينة وتزويدها بالخدمات المطلوبة (مواقف السيارات ).
*انشاء مجمعات سكنية(التمدد الراسي) تستوعب ما يمارس الان في اطراف الخرطوم ويجعلها مدينة لاتستطيع السيطرة علي اطرافها.
قد يقول احدهم ان كل هذا يحتاج الي ميزانية ضخمة لتنفيذه .اقول ان ما ينفق حاليا علي المعالجة اكبر من اجمالي هذه المشاريع.
عاطر شكري وتحياتي للجميع


----------



## همسة صدق (30 أكتوبر 2007)

*ربما مداخلة متأخرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اولا اشكركم اخواني على هذا الموضوع لان مثل هذه المواضيع توضح ما وصلنا اليه وما سوف يتم انجازه 

ولكني لاحظت في كل تعليقاتكم تركيزكم على العاصمة فقط 

مع ان الطفرة العمرانية ايضا ظهرت بقوة في مدينة بورتسودان وهي ثاني اهم مدينة بالسودان 

والتي من المفترض ان يتم الاهتمام بها مثل العاصمة فهنا نحتاج الى خدمات وتعمير لاننا ما زلنا بالبداية وليس مثل الخرطوم فالفرصة عندنا اكبر للمشاريع العمرانية والاستثمارية 

مرة اخرى لكم مني كل الشكر 

دمتم بود


----------



## عبدالعزيزaam (30 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / وليد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

*العمران لكل السودان*

الاخ يوسف و الاخ عبد المنعم الشكر الجزيل على المداخلات النيرة.
الاخ عبد العزيز مرحبا بك.
همسة صدق ارجو ان لا تظلمى الاخوة و الاخوات هنا ارجو ان تتكرمى بالرجوع الى الصفحات السابقة لتجدى ان الحديث شمل كل السودان و مرحبا بك للحديث عن الطفرة بمدينة بورتسودان العزيزة و التطور الكبير الذى يشهده الميناء هناك و مزيدا من التفاصيل .


----------



## sail (12 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ العزيز يوسف نقد و لكن ذى ما قالوا مشوار الاف ميل يبداء بخطوة 
الاخ الاعزيز مصطفى كلامك هو عين العقل و قد تسمع اذ ناديت حيا و لكن لا حياة لمن تنادى
الف مرحبا باخواننا من الولايات و لكن الكل مننا يكتب ما تراة عينة ليكون على علم و دراية و ليس من راء كمن سمع امل ان تزدهر جمع ولايات السودان و امل ان يمدونا الاخوة فى الولايات بكل ماهو جديد و مستحدث فى عالم التنمية و العمران
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## م / وليد (13 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا الاخ sail و اتمنى ان تعود المشاركات الفاعلة من جديد حتى نرى المزيد من الافكار التى تطور و تدفع بنا الى الامام .


----------



## sail (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*شغب عمراني!!*

شغب عمراني!!
عاصمة البلاد الخرطوم تشهد نمو عمراني كبير في المجالات المختلفة السكنية والصناعية والتجارية والمؤسسات ويحمد ذلك كثيراً لفتح آفاق جديدة للتنمية التي نعول عليها كثيراً وأن تكون متوازنة في أقاليم السودان المختلفة وإعادة أعمارها خاصة المناطق التي دمرتها الحرب جنوباً وشرقاً وغرباً بعد التنسم بنسمات السلام الذي نتمنى أن يكلل بالنجاح في إقليم دارفور ولكن الملاحظ والمشاهد للنهضة العمرانية الضخمة جعلت العاصمة وكأنها عدة مدن مختلفة في أحيائها فمنها مثلاً مباني الحضارة الفرعونية القديمة والإغريقية والأفريقية وأن المباني المشيدة حديثاً كأنما هي قائمة على مزاجية أصحابها فمثلاً تجد مبنى يشبه بناية في دولة غربية أو عربية وفي نفس الحي بناية بتقليد صيني الشئ الذي جعل تفقد هويتها العمرانية ليس كغيرها من المدن العالمية الأخرى التي تشيد على طراز عمراني يواكب التغييرات المناخية للمدينة مرتكزاً على ارثها المعماري الشئ الذي يجعلها متميزة وفريدة فنجد مثلاً المباني القديمه في مدن الخرطوم ـ ام درمان ـ الخرطوم بحري (العاصمة المثلثة) قائمة على طراز واحد وفريد، ذات البنيات العالية الشامخة والأبواب والشبابيك والمنافذ الواسعة ويقع معظمها من الإتجاهين الشمالي والجنوبي متناسبة مع حركة الرياح في الفصول المختلفة ولكن الآن كل من امتلك مبلغ من المال جاء بخارطة وطراز من مخيلته أو مبنى أعجب به ليقوم بتنفيذه في الخرطوم.
كسرة:
العاصمة الخرطوم ستفقد هويتها المعمارية مستقبلاً الشئ الذي جعل السياسي المخضرم والمفكر د. منصور خالد يشبه حركة البناء في العاصمة بأنها شغب عمراني!!
ونحن نقول بدورنا من المسؤول عن الهوية المعمارية للعاصمة؟


----------



## يوسف نقد (22 نوفمبر 2007)

:86: الواجهات المعدنية التي انتشرت وخاصة في المباني المتعددة وكذلك المساحات الكبيرة للزجاج هو تقليد للدول ذات المناخ المعتدل ..... ولكن تخيل نفسك تسير في شوارع الخرطوم في شهر مايو او يونيو بين مبنيين معدنيين ماذا سيحدث لك .. الاخوة الكرام نحن ننقل حضارة الاخرين دون وضع بصمتنا عليها .. ماذا لو قامت جهات متخصصة بادخال تعديل على استخدام هذه المواد .. وبالنسبة للزجاج في المباني سيزيد من استهلاك الطاقة للتكييف لان الفاقد في الحرارة داخل المباني سيرتفع الى اضعاف .. يا اخصائيي الهندسة في السودان اليس فيكم رجل رشيد..


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (28 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي العزيز :يوسف والاخوة الاجلاء سلام من الله عيكم ورحمة منه وبركات .
ماذكرته صحيح فنحن الان نعاني من العمارة مفقودة الهوية(عمارة الزجاج والالمنيوم) الطامة الكبري ان تجد منازل ذات واجهات من الالمونيوم لك ان تتخيل كمية امتصاص الحرارة وعوامل الطقس الاخري في بلد به درجة حرارة 50درجة .الغريب والمثير في الموضوع انها تعد من عناصر الفخامة والجمال لدي مالكي المباني .الملاحظ لمدينة الخرطوم انها تعاني من فوضي معمارية يقابلها صمت عميق من الجهات المختصة بل صارت المدينة مثل عجوز في الثمانين وتريد ان تتجمل .اتمني ان تقام ورش عمل متخصصة لدراسة الهوية المعمارية ومعالجة التشوهات والبثور في وجه هذه المدينة .


----------



## م / وليد (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*من الصين سلام*

تحياتى الى كل الاخوة و الاخوات و اعتذر عن طول الغياب فقد شغلت بالعمل حيث كنت فى رحلة عمل لاختيار نماذج اثاثات للمشروع الذى اعمل به بجمهورية الصين و قد بهرنى حقا المستوى الذى و صلوا اليه من التطور و النماء و كم تمنيت ان ارى السودان فى تلك الصورة قريبا جدا و تلى ذلك للشقيقة ماليزيا حيث كان الانبهار اكبر و اكبر و قد بدا انبهارى بالمطار الضخم الذى يشهد حركة نشطة للطائرات و بعد ذلك الخضرة و تنسيق النباتات فى الشوارع العامة التى تتابع من خلال نافذة السيارة لوحة تلو اخرى باشكالو انماط متعددة.


----------



## يوسف نقد (6 يناير 2008)

الاخ وليد وكل الاخوة المشاركين في هذا الموضوع ...... كل عام وانتم بخير
هل فترت الهمم ام نضب الكلام ام حل الظلام وطاب المنام
الاخ وليد اكيد رجعت من رحلتك بكمية من الافكار والمقترحات والصور ... فلا تبخل بها علينا ...


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (8 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء سلام من الله عليكم 
اعتذر بشدة عن الغياب الطويل لظروف خارجه عن الارادة. هنالك مجموعة من الشباب المعماريين طرحوا او شرعوا في انشاء موقع للعمارة السودانية وهي فكرة الاخ يوسف كان قد طرحها علي هذا المنتدي وقد اتصلوا بي في الايام الماضية وهم في امس الحوجة لتعاون الاخوة بالمنتدي اتمني من جميع من شارك في هذا الموضوع ان يساهم بما تيسر حتي نري موقعاً الكترونياً للعمارة السودانية يلبي رغبات واشواق المعماريين السودانيين. ولكم خالص ودي


----------



## يوسف نقد (12 يناير 2008)

الاخ مصطفى اجمل التهاني بمناسبة كل الاعياد التي عمت الشعب السوداني وكل عام وانت بخير
والله سررت جدا بما نقلته لنا من ان الفكرة سوف تصبح واقعا .. وساكون ان شاء الله مساهما بفعالية وانا اثق في جميع الاخوة الذين تجاوبوا مع موضوع الاخ وليد بمداخلات جيدة ومفيدة . بس لازم اعرف العنوان حتي اكون في تواصل معكم .. حيوا معي هؤلاء المجتهدين


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (13 يناير 2008)

الاخوة الاجلاء ارق واندي التحايا لكم

العزيز يوسف نقد متعك الله بالصحة والعافية 

العنوان هوwww.sudarch.net
لمزيد من التنسيق راجع بياناتي الشخصية طرف المنتدي يبدو ان المنتدي لا يسمح بكتابة البريد الالكتروني 
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير لبلادنا الحبيبة 
مع عاطر تحياتي


----------



## sail (14 يناير 2008)

احر التهانى بمناسبة الحلم الذى اصبح حقيقة 
و الف مبروك الموقع لكل الاخوة المهندسين السودانيين و العرب و مرحبا بكل الاجانب 
شكر الاخ يوسف على هذة اللفتة البارعة اسال الله لك كل التوفيق 
و ارجو من جميع الاخوة المساهمة فى الموقع ليكون عونا لاخواننا الطلاب و المهندسين و لكل طالب معلومة و صاحب معرفة 
جدودنا زمان وصونا على الوطن
على التراب الغالى الماليهو تمن


----------



## sail (14 يناير 2008)

*اجتماعات المجلس الاعلىلاتحاد المهندسي العرب*

ينعقد فى الفترة 15-17 يناير الحلى بالخرطوم اكبر تظاهرة عربية هندسية و تتمثل فى اجتماعات المجلس الاعلى لاتحاد المهندسين العرب الدورة رقم 64 و سوف تكون بسد مروى اكبر المشاريع الهندسية المتكاملة فى السودان و سوف توافيكم بالاوراق التى سوف يتاقشها الاجتماع لنعرف بماذا يفكر الاتحاد و سوف نكون على تقطية كاملة و شاملة و حصرية انشاء الله بما يدور خلال ايام الاجتماع
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## sail (14 يناير 2008)

*اجتماعات المجلس الاعلىلاتحاد المهندسي العرب*

ينعقد فى الفترة 15-17 يناير الحلى بالخرطوم اكبر تظاهرة عربية هندسية و تتمثل فى اجتماعات المجلس الاعلى لاتحاد المهندسين العرب الدورة رقم 64 و سوف تكون بسد مروى اكبر المشاريع الهندسية المتكاملة فى السودان و سوف توافيكم بالاوراق التى سوف يتاقشها الاجتماع لنعرف بماذا يفكر الاتحاد و سوف نكون على تقطية كاملة و شاملة و حصرية انشاء الله بما يدور خلال ايام الاجتماع
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## م / وليد (13 مارس 2008)

*مبروك الموقع*

احيى الجميع و سعيد جدا بالموقع الذى بدا انشاؤه للعمارة السودانية و ارجو ان يعرفنا الاخ مصطفى و الاخ يوسف بطريقة المشاركة و ما يمكن ان يقدمه كل منا للمساعدة فى تطوير الموقع مع ملاحظة اننا جميعا قد لا نتقن اساليب البرمجة حتى يساعد كل منا بما يستطيع و لتسهيل الامر. و قد قمت بزيارة الموقع و قد اصبح واقعا تحت الانشاء.
اعتب على الاخ sail عدم زيارته لموقع المشروع بالجانب الشرقى للمطار بما انه زار مبنى الاكاديمية و ما زالت الدعوة قائمة .


----------



## ابوالقاسم (13 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
ملاحظ محدودية المشاركة في هذا الموضوع المهم .اين انتم يا مهندسينا


----------



## دافي الاحساس (14 مارس 2008)

جزااااك الله خيراً


----------



## م / وليد (15 مارس 2008)

*مرحبا بكم*

ارحب بالاخوين ابو القاسم و دافى و شكرا لتعليقك حول الموضوع و اتمنى ان نرى المزيد من المشاركات و الدعوة موجهة للجميع للمشاركة فى الموقع الجديد للعمارة السودانية فهلم بنا .و اتمنى ان يكون كل الاخوة بخير و ان يكون الانقطاع خيرا ان شاء الله.


----------



## صديق الطيب علي (15 مارس 2008)

طبعا هناك قسم التخطيط بالوزارة وقد عملت به مع الكثير من الزملاء حتى عام 1992 وبه اخوة مهنسين اصحاب خبرات واسعة والمهندسين السودانيين مشهود لهم في جميع مدن الخليج وهم الآن مشهورين هناك وقد عملت شخصيا 5 سنوات بدبي والشارقة وهناك خطط لمنطقة حي المطار شاركت فيها ومعي منها اسكتشات تخطيط للمنطقة موجودة بجهازي طورتها مع الاخ المهندس زميلي هاني محمد احمد بدر كان من كبار مهندسي التخطيط ويعمل الآن بالسعودية


----------



## sail (19 مارس 2008)

لك العتبى حتى ترضى الاخ العزيز م/وليد 
فى الايام الماضية كنت مشغولا جدا ببعض الامور الشائكة و بعدها غيب القدر احد ابناء عمومتى من هذة الدنيا الفانية 
و لكن صدقنى سالبى الدعوة فى الغريب العاجل انشاء الله
و الف مبروك الموقع حلمى الذى اصبح حقيقة


----------



## م / وليد (20 مارس 2008)

الاخ الاكرم sail ادعو الله ان يتقبل فقيدكم و ان يجعل مثواه الجنة و لك تعازى الصادقة.
الاخ صديق مرحبا بك مشاركا و مساهما و يبدو من حديثك انك ذو خبرة كبيرة فى مجال التخطيط و اتمنى ان نرى المزيد من مساهماتك قريبا.


----------



## م / وليد (25 مارس 2008)

*نهضة الطرق*

قبل يومين كنت امر بالنفق الذى تم تشييده بشارع افريقيا بالخرطوم امام مركز عفراء التجارى و قد ذكرنى بما يمكن ان تراه من نهضة كبرى فى مجال الطرق خارج السودان فى الدول الاخرى و اعتبر هذه قطرة صغيرة و بداية للنهضة الكبرى التى ننشدها فى مجال الطرق داخل الخرطوم و فى السودتن ككل لحل مشكلة الاختناقات المرورية الدائمة الناجمة عن الزيادة المطردة فى اعداد السيارات داخل الخرطوم و اعتقد ان هناك رؤية واضحة قد بدات تتبلور عن شكل الخرطوم تخطيطيا فى المستقبل .


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (25 مارس 2008)

الاخ وليد
مما لا شك فيه ان هناك نهضة في مجال العمران في السودان، ولكن المشكلة هي قيمة الوقت، السودان بلد فيه من المقومات الكثير والكثير، وسيشهد باذن الله توسعات كبيرة في مجالات عديدة ، ولكن هذا الامر وفي ظل عدم تقدير قيمة الزمن سيحتاج لسنوات طويلة حتي يتحقق، وساعطي لك مثال لذلك.......فاز بمكتبنا بالمشاركة مع مكتب استشاري كبير بمسابقة معمارية لتصميم احدي الوزارات منذ حوالي عام ، وحتي الآن مازال المشروع حبيس الادراج، ومازال المسئولين في اجتماعات منذ عام كامل، .....
وقد قمنا بالفعل بعمل العديد من المشروعات بالخرطوم، ومازالت تسير بخطي بطيئة جدا بشكل يجعلها غير ذات جدوي، لانها استعرقت الكثير من الوقت ومازالت تحتاج لمدة اطول لتشغيلها، .......

الوقت اخي وليد هو المشكلة، لابد من ايجاد ثقافة تعظم قيمة الوقت وتجعله العامل الرئيسي في كل التعاملات، انظر الي دبي او جده مثلا ولنا هناك مشروعين، ولا اخفيك سرا اننا في ايام كثيرة لاننام لايام كثيرة للتحضير لاجتماع او تقديم تطوير للمشروعات.......وفي خلال 24 ساعة تجد ردفعل (ايجابي او سلبي) تجاه ما تقدمه،وفي الجداول الزمنية للمشروعات تجدهم يضعون شروط جزائية علي اليوم الاضافي.....اليوم وليس السنة.......

مع خالص تحياتي


----------



## م / وليد (26 مارس 2008)

الاخ احمد مرحبا بك و بمشاركاتك القيمة . اتفق معك فى ما ذهبت اليه و هذا الامر يتكرر معى يوميا بالمشروع الذى اعمل به و برغم اننى احاول ان انجز العمل الذى يلينى بسرعة عالية الا اننى اجد ان العمل الذى يلى الاخرين ينجز ببطء شديد مما يفقد العمل الذى قمت به فى وقته قيمته فوجدتنى احرث فى بحر لا نهاية له الا ان هذا لم يجعلنى استسلم او ان اغير نهجى فى العمل فما زلت اتى الى عملى فى ساعة مبكرة جدا او هكذا يعتبرها الاخرون حيث اقوم بانجاز الاعمال المكتبية اولا باول قبل ان تتراكم و يصعب انجازها و ما زلت اؤمن بان التغيير لا محالة قادم ان شاء الله و كلى يقين انه عندما يعطى شباب الجيل الحالى الذى تربى بثقافة مختلفة الفرصة لاتخاذ القرار فاننا سنرى التغيير بالتاكيد .


----------



## sail (29 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الاخ م/وليد
نعيب زماننا و العيب فينا و ما لزماننا عيب سوانا
و الله مسالة الزمن هذه تأخذ كل شيئ
و لكن كما قال الاخ وليد ان افق التقدم بدأت تظهر و التنمية تمشى على قدم و ساق خاصة فى مشروعات الطرق و الكبارى و المستشفيات الخاصة و الابراج السكنية و قد بدأت الجهات المسؤلة تبدى حسن النية فى التعامل مع اصحاب الاستثمارات و رؤؤس الاموال و هم عماد التتمية فى البلاد
و تأكيدا لكلام الاخ م/وليد شباب اليوم اكثر نضجا من قبلهم و ذلك للطفرة الهائلة فى ظل العالم القرية و هناك من يريد ان يتطور و ينمى مهاراتة العملية فهذا يكون فى قمة الانضباط و الحماس مما يدفع الى الامام
و الزمن كالسيف ان لم تقطعة قطعك


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (1 يونيو 2008)

السلام وعليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته
اولا :اعتذر بشدة عن الغياب الطويل 
ثانيا:اتمني من الاخوة المهندسين المساهمة معنا في مشروع بناء مستشفي لسرطان الاطفال 99199 بالسودان الان يجري اعداد الدراسات الاولية والمرحلة القادمة هي اعداد المخططات بواسطة المكتب الهندسي لجمعية مستشفي سرطان الاطفال.
نتمني من الاخوة المهندسين مدي الايادي ومساعدة هذه الجمعية المثابرة حتي يتسني لنا رؤية هذا الصرح العظيم في سوداننا الحبيب ونستشرف به أفاق المستقبل القريب بأذن الله العلي القدير.
مع عاطر تحياتي


----------



## سوداني (1 يونيو 2008)

الاخ وليد 
جزاك الله الف خير على ما خطت يداك في هذا الموضوع الرائع .... واسمح لي ان اعيد بعضا مما خطه يراعك 

و ما زلت اؤمن بان التغيير لا محالة قادم ان شاء الله و كلى يقين انه عندما يعطى شباب الجيل الحالى الذى تربى بثقافة مختلفة الفرصة لاتخاذ القرار فاننا سنرى التغيير بالتاكيد .

وقول sail : 
و تأكيدا لكلام الاخ م/وليد شباب اليوم اكثر نضجا من قبلهم و ذلك للطفرة الهائلة فى ظل العالم القرية و هناك من يريد ان يتطور و ينمى مهاراتة العملية فهذا يكون فى قمة الانضباط و الحماس مما يدفع الى الامام


حقيقة اعجبت بهذه المفردات ... 

وارجو ان اكسبك معنا في مشروع موقع العمارة السودانية على شبكة الانترنت 
www.sudarch.net

--------------------
الاخ عبدالمنعم مصطفى : مساءاتك عامرة بالعلم والايمان اخي العزيز ... 

بخصوص مستشفى سرطان الاطفال انا على استعداد للمساهمة في المجال الاعلامي والدعائي ولدي افكار حول اعلانات تلفزيونية لهذا المشروع كنت قد وضعت تصور لها مع الاخوة بمظمة صناع الحياة بالسودان .... 

ارجو ان نتواصل لعمل فيه خير بلادنا واهلها ولكم جميعا الشكر اجزله والامتنان اوفره على حرصكم على هذا البلد العزييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييززززززز


----------



## sail (2 يونيو 2008)

شكرا سودانى 
و كلنا امل فى ان يمد الاخوة المهندسين اياديهم البيضاء للمساعدة فى هذا العمل الجيد
و اعتزر للاخوة عن الانقطاع الطويل


----------



## م / وليد (4 يونيو 2008)

*معا لبناء الامل*

تحياتى للجميع و اعتذر ايضا عن الغياب مثل الاخ sail .
اطفالنا هم فلذات اكبادنا و هم املنا فى مستقبل افضل للسودان و صحتهم لها الاولوية القصوى و اشكر الاخوة على هذه الفكرة النيرة و ادعوا الله ان يوفقنا لنراها حقيقة ماثلة تقدم الخدمة لاطفالنا و لتكون صدقة جارية لكل من يساهم ماديا او معنويا و اود ان اضع نفسى رهن اشارة الاخوة لتنفيذ هذه الفكرة هندسيا و ماديا بكل ما ييسره الله ان شاء الله فهذا ما نود ان نراه فى السودان شباب متحمس للعمل و البناء .و الباب مفتوح للجميع للمشاركة كل بما يستطيع .


----------



## م / وليد (4 يونيو 2008)

الاخ مصطفى شكرا لك على هذه الاضافة القيمة و ارجو ان تعطى مزيدا من التفاصيل عن المشروع و عن المجالات المتاحة حاليا للمشاركة و دفع المشروع للامام .
الاخ سودانى اشكر لك كلماتك الطيبة واتمنى ان يوفقكم الله فى مشروعكم الكبير الذى تقومون به و رغم جهلى فى مجالكم هذا الا انه يسعدنى جدا ان اشارك ولو بالقليل و ياحبذا لو اعطيت بعض التفاصيل عن المشروع و متى يرى النور ان شاء الله و ما يمكن ان يقدمه كل منا فى مجاله .


----------



## م / وليد (5 يونيو 2008)

*التدريب اساس النهضة*

قرات بالامس فى احدى الصحف المحلية بالخرطوم نبا توقيع اتفاق لتدريب مهندسى ولاية الخرطوم بين احدى الشركات المتخصصة و الاتحاد المهنى لمهندسى ولاية الخرطوم وقد سرنى الخبر جدا لان هذه بداية فى الاتجاه الصحيح حيث ان التدريب يشمل ادارة المشروعات و اعداد دراسات الجدوى و التفاصيل الاخرى المتعلقة بالمشاريع الهندسية و اتمنى ان يعمم الامر ليصل الى كل المهندسين لان التدريب هو الاساس الصحيح الذى يمكن ان تبنى عليه نهضة عمرانية حقيقية و حتى يواكب الجميع ركب الحداثة و التقدم .


----------



## سلفارا (5 يونيو 2008)

عبدالمنعم مصطفى : مساءاتك خير و ايمان اخي العزيز ... 

انا مهندسة معمارية وبخصوص مستشفى سرطان الاطفال انا على استعداد للمساهمة في اي مجال الاخوة بمنظمة صناع الحياة بالسودان اتمني ايضا ان اشترك معهم .... 

ارجو ان نتواصل لعمل فيه خير بلادنا خالص لوجهه تعالي


----------



## م / وليد (8 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا بالمهندسة سلفارا و بكل جيل الشباب من المعماريين و اتمنى ان تكون نتيجة هذا الحماس ملموسة و واضحة للعيان فى القريب العاجل ان شاء الله .
اين انت يا اخ عبد المنعم و اين التفاصيل ارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا .


----------



## م / وليد (12 يونيو 2008)

الحمد لله على ما اعطى و اخذ و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله ادعو الله ان يتقبل شهداء الطائرة السودانية التى احترقت بمطار الخرطوم امس الاول و ان يمن بعاجل الشفاء للمصابين .
و سوف ننتظر نتائج لجنة التحقيق حتى تتضح الحقيقة هل الخطاء من قائد الطائرة ام هو عطل فنى ام ان المشكلة فى ارضية المدرج و لا نقول الا مايرضى الله.


----------



## sail (12 يونيو 2008)

اللهم صلى و سلم على سيدنا محمد و على الة و صحبة و سلم اللهم ارحم الموتى و ارزقهم دارا خيرا من دارهم و اهلا خيرا من اهلهم و تجاوز عن سيئاتهم و زد من حسناتهم انك السميع العليم
امين ......
و الله فى الاونة الخيرة كثرة حوادث الطائرات و لا ندرى لماذا فسودانير اصبحت مخصخصة و نعلم مدى جدية القطاع الخاص و صحف اليوم تؤكد العطل الفنى فى الطائرة حيث تاخرت من زمن الاقلاع ما يقارب الثلاث ساعات 
و انا شخصيا لدى راى فى مدرجات المطار و امال ان لايصدق
انا لله و انا الية راجعون
سلفارا مرحبا بكي
اخي عبد المنعم كل الشباب على اهبة الاستعداد للمشاركة و تقديم يد العون فهذة هى سمة السودانيين نسال الله ان يجعلها فى ميزان الحسنات
فقط اوفنا بالتفاصيل و الله المستعان


----------



## م / وليد (14 يونيو 2008)

الاخ sail سلام و تحية رغم اننى لا اود ان اتهم بالتحيز الى فئة بما اننى اعمل بالطيران المدنى و هى الجهة المسئولة عن المدرج الا اننى اختلف معك فى كون ان المدرج هو السبب و الدليل على ذلك ان اكثر من طائرة هبطت بسلام قبل الطائرة المنكوبة فى ذات المدرج و فى ذات الظروف الجوية و بحسب ما ارى ان الامر فى المقام الاول خطا الطيار و ذلك للاسباب التالية :
1- هبط فى اتجاه الرياح بينما كان من المفترض ان يهبط عكس اتجاه الرياح رغم انه لم تتضح الاسباب التى دعته ليفعل ذلك.
2- تجاوز المنطقة المحددة للهبوط بالمدرج ليهبط بعدها بكثير مما ضيق المسافة المتبقية من المدرج للتحكم بالطائرة و ايقافها مما ادى الى خروجها خارج المدرج.
3- غير ان القول الفيصل سيكون قول لجنة التحقيق التى باشرت مهامها برئاسة احد اكفا المهندسين بالهيئة.


----------



## م / وليد (16 يونيو 2008)

بحمد الله تم افتتاح المطار مرة اخرى فى وجه الحركة الجوية و ما نزال فى انتظار كلمة لجنة التحقيق فى الحادث لتقول كلمتها .


----------



## م / وليد (17 يونيو 2008)

just to remind that we are waiting for Mr Abd Almonem to give the details about the new hospital hope every thing is ok with all of you


----------



## وحش العمارة (17 يونيو 2008)

تحويل منطقة المطار بعد نقله للموقع الجديد الي منطقة سكنية سيجعل هذه المنطقة في قمة الازدحام...


----------



## م / وليد (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ وحش العمارة مرحبا بك و بمشاركتك . ان تحويل المطار و توقيته امر لم يحسم حتى الان و ربما ياخذ الامر بعض الوقت . و ارجو ان تسمح لى بان اخالفك الراى حيث اننى ارى ان حركة المجاورة السكنية ستكون بالتاكيد اقل من حركة النقل و الركاب الدائرة الان بالمطار و التى هى على مدار اليوم رغم ان امر تحويل المطار الى مجاورة سكنية لم يحسم تماما و قد تحدث تطورات اخرى تؤدى الى تغيير الوظيفة التخطيطية.


----------



## وحش العمارة (18 يونيو 2008)

م / وليد قال:


> الاخ وحش العمارة مرحبا بك و بمشاركتك . ان تحويل المطار و توقيته امر لم يحسم حتى الان و ربما ياخذ الامر بعض الوقت . و ارجو ان تسمح لى بان اخالفك الراى حيث اننى ارى ان حركة المجاورة السكنية ستكون بالتاكيد اقل من حركة النقل و الركاب الدائرة الان بالمطار و التى هى على مدار اليوم رغم ان امر تحويل المطار الى مجاورة سكنية لم يحسم تماما و قد تحدث تطورات اخرى تؤدى الى تغيير الوظيفة التخطيطية.


 .....شكرا لك اخي ولكن في عتقادي..مجاورة سكنية لمطار ...براي امر خطير وضعف بالتصمميم ...............اول شيء....نعتبر المطار مصدر ضوضاء كبير حتى لو تم وضع عوازل من اشجار ......والامر الثاني المطار مصدر خطر للمجاورة السكنية......
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف نقد (18 يونيو 2008)

الاخ وليد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله - تعازينا الحارة للطيران المدني ولكل السودانيين (وكل ما قدر الرحمن مفعول)
عدت بعد غياب طويل من تصفح الانترنت لكثرة المشاغل والحمد لله وجدت صحيح البيان مازالت في الواجهة واهنئك لمتابعة الموضوع الذي طرحته منذ فترة (وهذه عادة نادرة الحدوث عندنا) وبما ان الموضوع هو كارثة الايربص ومن المسئول قرات موضوع خطير (صحيفة آخر لحظة) في عمود سيناريو بتاريخ 17 يونيو 2008 يلقي باللائمة للخطوط الجوية (سودانير) ارجو الرجوع الى الموضوع لتكتشف ان ارواح السودانيين (ان صح التقرير) في كف عفريت سودانير ما لم تتم محاسبة قاسية وعسيرة لكل من اشترك في هذا الخطأ مهما كان مركزه.
ولكن لا ابرئ الطيران المدني من القصور في جوانب كثيرة سأذكرها لاحقاً .


----------



## م / وليد (21 يونيو 2008)

thank you dear brother Yousif and waiting for all the new news


----------



## م / وليد (22 يونيو 2008)

الاخ يوسف شكرا مرة اخرى و ارجو ان تتابع المؤتمر الصحفى غدا الاثنين ان شاء الله الذى سيوضح بعض الحقائق عما حدث فى كارثة الطائرة و اتمنى ان تتضح الحقيقة قربيا .


----------



## dr.hayfaa (22 يونيو 2008)

والله مشاكل الطيران دي حيرتنا انا االان في مطار الخرطوم بعد ماركبنا الطيارة نزلونا و دي الخطوط السعودية بس المغطي ربنا و دعواتكم بالله


----------



## م / وليد (23 يونيو 2008)

مرحبا بالاخت د/هيفاء و ادعو الله لك بالتوفيق و سلامة الوصول ان شاء الله .
تعتمد صناعة الطيران على عدة عوامل فالى جانب الاجهزة و المعدات فاننى اعتقد ان العامل البشرى المؤهل و القدير ياتى على راس تلك العوامل التى تؤثر على صناعة الطيران فيوم كنا نملك الكادر البشرى القدير و المؤهل قبل ان يتم الاستغناء عن خدماتهم ما كنا نسمع عن حادثة واحدة رغم ان الامكانيات هى نفسها و ربما كانت الان افضل من السابق و اعتقد ان الناقل الوطنى يجب ان يكون وطنيا و مملوكا للدولة بالكامل .


----------



## dr.hayfaa (23 يونيو 2008)

اعتقد ان اهم جانب في مجال الطيران هو التقدير الذي يعتمد على الجانب الشخصي فربما تكون الطائرة في حالة مرت بها مسبقا و تمكنت من اكمال الرحلة فيبني الطاقم اماله على ذلك وتاتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن


----------



## م / وليد (24 يونيو 2008)

الفحص العام لمعدات الطائرة قبل اقلاعها و التاكد من صلاحيتها هو من اساسيات الطيران حيث تتم العملية بواسطة مهندسين متخصصين و يحملون رخصة لمزاولة هذا العمل حيث يتم تسليم الطائرة و معداتها لطاقم الطيران بعد التاكد من صلاحيتها للطيران.


----------



## م / وليد (26 يونيو 2008)

الحمد لله بدات بعض الخطوات التصحيحية لمسار الطيران بالسودان حتى يتم تلافى تكرار مثل ذلك الحادث فى المستقبل ان شاء الله حيث بدا التشدد فى تطبيق الضوابط الخاصة بصلاحية الطائرات و اهلية شركات الطيران لتحريك الطائرات و حظر كل الشركات التى لا تلتزم بتلك الضوابط و اعتقد ان هذا سيؤدى الى نتائج ايجابية كبيرة فى منع و تقليل حوادث الطائرات فى السودان.


----------



## م / وليد (28 يونيو 2008)

new news about another crash i hope this time no one lost


----------



## م / وليد (29 يونيو 2008)

قبل ان اكمل حديثى عن التصحيحات فى مجال الطيران فى السودان و اعتقادى بانها ستؤدى الى تقليل حوادث الطائرات هاهو حادث اخر يقع خلال شهر واحد ليكون الثانى فى هذا الشهر و بالامس و بينما كنت اكتب هذا الموضوع مرت فوق راسى تماما طائرة على مستوى منخفض جدا و ادى ازيزها العالى الى اخافة الاطفال بالمنزل و بالتاكيد لم يكن اقلاعها ذلك صحيحا فما الذى يجرى حقا و اين هى نتائج تلك الاجراءات التصحيحية ادعو الله ن يتقبل السبعة الذين قضوا فى الحادث الاخير و لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله.


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (1 يوليو 2008)

سلام من الله علي الجميع
اولاً: أعتذر بشدة عن الغياب الطويل عن هذا المنتدي العامر نسبة لظروف العمل خارج الولاية واكرر اعتذاري الشديد للاخوة الاجلاء .
ثانياً: اعزي وطننا اولا وانفسنا في شهداء الطائرات الثلاث واقول ان هذا الشهر والذي سبقه يستحقان ان نطلق عليهما شهري ماساتنا الوطنية (اقتحام امدرمان وكوارث الطيران )

فقط احب ان اضيف ان هذا الذي يحدث نتاج للفوضي الضاربة في جذور وطننا الحبيب فقد شاهد بأم عيني الانهيار المريع في قطاع النقل الجوي وذلك من خلال الرحلات الداخلية لي في السودان وما يعانيه المواطن من طائرات مهترئه وخمدات تفتقر لابسط مقومات الانسانية . نسال الله ان يتقبل الشهداء وان ياخذ بسفينة هذا الوطن الي بر الامان.


اما بخصوص موضوع مستشفي سرطان الاطفال فقد شارفت الدراسات علي الانتهاء وبأذن الله سوف يبدأ العمل في التصاميم المعمارية في الفترة القادمة أتمني من الاخوة المهندسين التواصل معي عبر البريد الالكتروني وهو في البروفايل الخاص بي في هذا المنتدي اوعبر الهاتف عبر الرقم 0912624951 .
وفقنا الله واياكم لبناء هذا الصرح حتي نتستشرف به أفاق المستقبل الواعد لاطفالنا الاحباء

ومعن نكمل ما بداناه


----------



## م / وليد (2 يوليو 2008)

و قبل ان يجف حبر الثانية تاتى الثالثة اللهم انا لا نسالك رد القضاء و لكنا نسالك اللطف فيه .بالامس تم اعفاء المدير العام للطيران المدنى السودانى و رغم انه يتحمل جزءا مما حدث باعتبار انه يطلب منه ان يولى القوى الامين على كل ادارة و ربما كانت بعض الادارات لا يتولاها من هو كفء لها لذلك حدث ما حدث الا اننى اود ان اشهد له بما انجز خلال فترة عمله فقد كانت اياديه البيضاء على الطيران المدنى السودانى و هذا المشروع الذى اعمل فيه الان هو احدى ثمرات عمله و هو اضخم مشروع يشهده الطيران المدنى منذ تاسيسه و ادعو الله ان يوفقه اينما ذهب و ان يجزيه بما قدم للهيئة و العاملين بها من خير الجزاء الاوفى و ادعوه تعالى ان يوفق خلفه لسد الثقوب فى جلباب الطيران المدنى حتى يتوقف نزيف الارواح البريئة .


----------



## م / وليد (2 يوليو 2008)

الاخ مصطفى مرحبا بعودتك و العذر مقبول و اتمنى ان لا تنقطع مرة اخرى


----------



## sail (3 يوليو 2008)

الحمد لله الذى لا يحمد سواة و ان لله وانا الية راجعون 
شكرا الاخ مصطفى
شكرا الاخ م/ وليد
تمت اقالة المدير العام للهيئة بدون زنب !!!
لماذا ؟؟؟
ان السبب الرئيسى لحوادث الطيران هى انتهاء العمر الافتراضى لبعض مدرجات المطار و السبب الثانى هى الشركة الكويتية الشريك الرسمى باسم القطاع الخاص التى تمتلك اسهم فى الهيئة فهى لم تفى بالعقود الموقعة بينها و خاصة بند الاسطول الجوى الحديث حيث استجلبت اسطول (سكند هاند) و قد اعترض المدير و لكن بقدرة قادر دخل الاسطول الخدمة فبائ زنب اعفئ و السبب الثالث هو ان طائرات اليوشن يتم شحنها باحمال تقدر بضعف الاحمال التصميمية للطائرة على شاكلة (يا عمك دى طيارة انت قايلها دفار بعدين اللمسافة قربية و الله ما تقول حاجة) و الله الظيم هذا المشهد حدث امامى و تحت سمعى 
بعدين الطيارين الروس اتعلموا الشحن تحت الحساب 
و طن لى و طن ليك و ربك يهون القواسى

اعتذر للاخوة ان خرجت كثيرا عن الموضوع و اعتذر للاخوة المشرفين و كل الاخوة 
مع عاطر تحياتى


----------



## م / وليد (6 يوليو 2008)

مرحبا بالاخ sail و شكرا لك على هذا التحليل لما يجرى و احسب انه يحدث فعلا و ادعو الله ان يصلح الحال.
اتمنى ان تتحفنا قريبا باحد المواضيع الجديدة عن العمران فى السودان.
سرنى جدا الخبر الذى قراته فى الصحف قبل يومين عن حل مشكلة تمويل تشييد مطار الخرطوم الجديد و ربما كانت هذه و احدة من ردات الفعل لما وقع من حوادث طيران فبدا الاهتمام من جديد بالمطار الدولى الجديد و اتمنى ان تبدا اعمال التشييد قريبا ليكون فرحة تنبلج فى ظلام احزان الطيران المدنى .


----------



## مصطفي عبدالمنعم (6 يوليو 2008)

الاخوة الاجلاء مساء يشبه ربوع بلادي

غدا الاثنين تقام ندوة عن مرض سرطان الاطفال بقمر جمعية مستشفي سرطان الاطفال بمقر الجمعية بأتحاد المقاولين بشارع عبيد ختم الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساء.اتمني حضور جميع الاخوة وان كان الاعلان متاخر قليلا .

حتي الان لم اتلقي اي استجابة علي هذا الموضوع بصورة عملية ماذا يحدث؟ هل الاخوة بالمنتدي غير مبالين بالموضوع ؟أم ماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أتمني ردود عملية فنحن نحتاج الي جميع الايادي حتى ان شعار الجمعية هو (ايد علي ايد حنبنيهو)

في أنتظاركم 
والله الموفق


----------



## م / وليد (8 يوليو 2008)

الاخ مصطفى اعتذر عن عدم المشاركة فى الندوة .
و فى ما يخص مستشفى الاطفال و كما ذكرت فان العمل الان فى مرحلة التصميم فاذا كان من الممكن ان يشارك المختصون فى التصميم فيمكن ان يتم طرح التصميم الاولى للجميع لابداء الراى و التعديل حتى يشارك الجميع فى هذا المشروع خطوة بخطوة و لا تقلق اذا لم يتصل احد الان فكل ينتظر دوره و فى هذه المرحلة اعتقد ان كل المهندسين هنا يمكنهم المشاركة فى مرحلة التصميم كل برايه حتى يتم الوصول للتصميم الامثل.


----------



## م / وليد (9 يوليو 2008)

لا يخفى على احد تعدد الحوادث و خاصة الحرائق فى الخرطوم هذه الايام و هذا سوق باكمله يحترق و الحمد لله انه لا توجد خسائر فى الارواح.
من المؤكد ان هذا الامر ناتج فى المقام الاول من التخطيط العام للسوق حيث تتقارب المتاجر بشكل كبير و ثانيا من المواد الانشائية المؤقتة التى تم استخدامها لتشييد السوق.
فهل هى مسئولية الجهة التى سمحت بانشاء السوق بهذا الشكل ام انها مسئولية التجار الذين اهملوا فى بضائعهم بوضعها فى اماكن غير مصممة لها.


----------



## م / وليد (10 يوليو 2008)

اعود لموضوع الحرائق و كيفية استشعارها و مكافحتها بالمبانى.
يبدا الامر من بداية التصميم الاولى حيث يجب وضع اعتبار الى مخارج الطوارىء و ارتباطها بوسائل الانتقال الراسى بالمبنى سواء السلالم او المصاعد حيث لابد من ادراج نظامين لكل مبنى الاول نظام استشعار الدخان او الحريق و الثانى نظام الاطفاء و الذى ينقسم ايضا الى نظامين حسب نوع المبنى و المواد المراد اطفاؤها.
و بحمد الله بدات القوانين المنظمة لاعمال المبانى تلزم صاحب المشروع ان يضمن هذه الجوانب فى التصميم قبل التصديق عليه و بداية التنفيذ خاصة فى المبانى المرتفعة.


----------



## م / وليد (13 يوليو 2008)

اتحدث اليوم عن نظم استشعار الحريق و التى يمكن ان تقسم الى نظم استشعار الدخان و نظم استشعار الحرارة 
اما الاولى فتتكون من شبكة متحسسات يتم تركيبها على السقف بحيث يغطى كل متحسس دائرة يختلف قطرها باختلاف نوع المتحسس فيمكن ان يكون بالغرفة الواحدة اكثر من متحسس ليغطى كل المساحة و ترتبط هذه المتحسسات بغرفة التحكم المركزية بحث تعطى اشارة فى حال وجود دخان ليقوم الشخص الموجود بغرفة التحكم من التحقق من وجود حريق ام انه انذار خاطىء قبل ان يسمح لاجهزة الاطفاء بالعمل.


----------



## م / وليد (14 يوليو 2008)

اما متحسس الحرارة فانة يستخدم بذات الطريقة الا انه يتحسس ارتفاع الحرارة فمتحسس الدخان قد يعطى فى كثير من الاحيان اشارة خاطئة ففى حال وجود صيانة او تدخين يمكن ان يعطى اشارة اما متحسس الحرارة فهو اكثر دقة و غالبا ما يعطى اشارة صادقة لوجود حريق يسبب ارتفاع الحرارة.


----------



## م / وليد (16 يوليو 2008)

و نتحول للحديث عن انظمة الاطفاء و هى تتعدد بتعدد المواد المراد اطفاؤها فهناك الماء العادى و هناك المواد الرغوية و هناك الغاز و تتعدد اساليب استخدام كل منها وفق التصميم المطلوب فالماء يستخدم عبر الرشاشات التى يتم توزيعها فى سقف المكان المراد اطفاؤه بابعاد محددة و ايضا يستخدم عبر نقاط مركزية للاطفاء داخل المبنى ترتبط بخراطيم ماء تستخدم عند الطوارىء و كذلك يستخدم عبر نقاط اطفاء مركزية خارج المبنى يتم توصيل الخراطيم اليها عند الطوارىء حيث يضخ الماء اليها جميعا من خزانات الماء المخصصة لاطفاء الحريق و التى يتم حساب سعتها وفق حجم المبنى و المساحة المراد تغطيتها بشبكة الاطفاء و يستخدم الماء عادة لاطفاء المواد مثل الخشب و القماش و التى عادة توجد داخل المبنى فى شكل اثاثات و ابواب و شبابيك .


----------



## م / وليد (19 يوليو 2008)

نسبة لخروج موضوع الحرائق عن الموضوع الاساسى فقد انتقلت به الى موضوع منفصل


----------



## م / وليد (20 يوليو 2008)

مطار الخرطوم الجديد و جماليات التصميم هذا ما اود الحديث عنه اليوم فكثيرا ما وقع نظرع على الرسومات الخاصة بالمطار على صفحات المجلات و المطبوعات الاخرى و كنت اود ان ارى راى الاخرين فى الشكل المعمارى لكتل المطار و هل هى متناسقة و هل هو حقا شكل المطار الذى نحلم به للخرطوم اود ان احتفظ براى الخاص للنهاية حتى لا اعطى انطباعا سابقا او اؤثر فى راى الاخرين .


----------



## م / وليد (21 يوليو 2008)

معلوم ان تصميم المطار يحتوى على عدد اثنين مدرج و صالة عالمية بعدد 10 بوابات تعبر مباشرة للطائرة و البقية عادية.


----------



## م / وليد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

رمضان كريم و الدعوات الصالحات ان يتقبل الله الصيام و القيام و الحمد لله الذى بلغنا رمضان .
و فى اول يوم من رمضان هاهى الامطار تهطل لتلطف الجو و تقلل الحرارة .
الحمد لله الذى سلم ركاب الطائرة المختطفة و طاقمها و عودتهم بسلام للوطن.
نعود من جديد لنفتح باب النقاش حول تامين الطائرات و سلامة الركاب تاتى فى المقام الاول فسقوط الطائرة او اختطافها من المهددات الاساسية للملاحة الجوية و للطيران المدنى عامة.
ربما ظهور هذه العيوب تفتح اعيننا لاماكن الخلل الذى يجب تداركه ولا يخفى هنا دور المعمارى الذى يشارك فى عملية السلامة و التامين بتوفير تصميم دقيق لمسار الراكب يخلو من الثغرات الامنية و اذكر فى بواكير الحياة المهنية ان قمت بتنفيذ احدى صالات الركاب باحد مطارات غرب السودان و هى نفسها الصالة التى انطلق منها ركاب الرحلة المختطفة و قد كان لابد من وضع نوافذ لتوفير التهوية للصالة فى ذلك الوقت الذى كانت تشح فيه الطاقة الكهربائية للتهوية الصناعية فكان لابد من وضع تهوية طبيعية و معلوم ان النوافذ تعد ثغرة امنية بصالة السلامة الجوية لذلك تحوطت للامر بوضع سياج من قضبان معدنيه يمنع اقتراب اى متسلل من نوافذ الصالة لمنع تسريب اى مهددات امنية علاوة على ذلك يوجد جهاز تفتيش للركاب مباشرة قبل المغادرة للطائرة لذلك فانى ارجح ان يكون الخاطفان قد حصلا على سلاح الجريمة فى المنطقة التى تلى بوابة الصالة و قبل باب الطائرة و ستكشف التحقيقات ما حدث قريبا.


----------



## محمد عمار العقيلي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير ياخ وليد وكيف حال اهل السودان واتمني من الله ان يعيدة علينا جميعا ونحن في افضل حال واسمي مكانة وريادة في هذا العالم الذي اصبح مقياسة التطور والعلم والانجاز قي كل مناحي الحياة بس انا عندي تعليق بسيط علي فكرة وضع حديد هل هي علي الشبابيك ام ماذا تقصد وان كان كذلك اعتقد سوف تصبح مثل السجن ونحن في زمن التكنلوجي لتكون بديل بواسطة كمرات مراقبة حساسات ضد الاجسام التي تحمل اي اسلحة قتالية واعتقد انها اصبحت قليلة التكلفة والاهم من ذلك لو ساد العدل والمحبة والمساواة بين الناس لن نكون في حاجة لتلك الم يقول رسول كسري لعمر الفاروق حكمت فعدلت فامنت فنمت ياعمر وهو تحت الشجرة وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## أبو زياد (1 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام الله عليكم جميعا وكل عام وانتم بخير
أود بدايةً أن أبدي إعجابي بالموضوع وسياق حواراته التي استمتعت بقراءتها من صفحة 1 إلى صفحة 18 وتطورات الحديث من النقطة الأولى إلى تحولاته من هدوء النقاش العلمي إلى سخونة الغيرة الوطنية إلى الرغبة في الإصلاح ثم الموضوعية ثم البحث عن حلول ثم العودة إلى طرح المشاكل وهكذا هو موضوع وسياق مثالي لمنتدى .
ثانياً أدعو الله العلي القدير في هذه الأيام المباركة أن تنهض جميع بلداننا العربية نهضة تليق بما تملك من مقومات طبيعية وإنسانية وأن تتبوأ بين دول العالم مكانة تشعرهم فقط بوجود تلك المنطقة على خارطة اليابسة .
ثالثاً ولن أطيل عليكم فقد جرت عدة محاولات لتلمس طريق إلى السودان وكانت تلك المحاولات عن طريق زيارات عدة لعدد من المسئولين السودانيين بتنظيم من بعض الأخوة السودانيين خارج السودان ، وقد بعض منا بزيارة للخرطوم وذلك بهدف مباشر عام لمناقشة سبل الاستثمار بالسودان وهدف مباشر خاص بالتنمية العقارية ثم هدف غير مباشر يستهدف وضع مخطط تنموي عمراني للعاصمة وكانت نتيجة تلك المحاولات التي جرت من حوالي سنتين وعلى امتداد عدة أشهر أن قررنا توقفها لأجل غير مسمى .
الأسباب باختصار شديد (1) أن التنمية العمرانية عند المستويات الإقليمية مرتبطة ارتباط مباشر بالدعم والمصداقية السياسية ، (2) ناهيك عن قرون الاستشعار التي يمتلكها أي مستثمر من العيار الثقيل نحو مدى استقرار البلد القادم إليها سياسياً واقتصادياً ، وقد يتبادر إلى ذهن أحدكم أن وجود بعض الاستثمارات لبعض المليارديرات المعروفين ينفي ما أقوله ولكن ردي أن تلك الاستثمارات مهما رأيتموها كبيرة فهي نظام حجز مكان ومكانة فقط ، (3) أن البدء السريع والنقل عن الآخرين بهدف إضفاء مناخ ظاهري لطفرة اقتصادية هو أمر في غاية الخطورة من الناحية الاستثمارية لا سيما أنه ليس هناك مشروعات ذات قيم سوقية أعلى من قيمها البيعية أو التسعيرية الحالية وبالتالي فأي هزة في أي مشروع تأتي في صلب رأس ماله وليست في اهتزاز قيمة أسهمه على سبيل المثال ، (4) التطلعات الاستثمارية يجب أن تبنى على أسس اقتصادية وإلا كانت التطلعات ما هي إلا أحلام يقظة ، فالتطلعات تعني أوضاع يمكن الوصول إليها بإرادة جماعية .. وللحديث بقية إن شاء فقد حان وقت الاستعداد للإفطار أثابكم الله


----------



## م / وليد (2 سبتمبر 2008)

الشكر اجزله للاخ محمد عمار و ادعو الله ان يعيده الله على الجميع باليمن و البركات و ان يتقبل دعواتك الصالحة برقى الامة العربية و تطورها . فى ما يخص السياج المعدنى الذى ذكرته سابقا فقد تم وضعه على بعد حوالى 4 امتار من النوافذ لخلق منطقة مؤمنة حيث ان ميزانية المشروع فى ذلك الوقت لم تكن تسمح بحل المشكلة باكثر من ذلك. اما اليوم فالحمد لله تشهد المطارات السودانية الكثير من التاهيل و التحديث بتركيب منظومات الرادار و تاهيل صالات الركاب و غيرها من مرافق المطار و حيث ان الوقت قد طال منذ زيارتى الاخيرة لمطار نيالا فانى غير اكيد من التغييرات التى ادخلت عليه.و اعمل حاليا فى مشروع مركز ملاحى جديد تم فيه استخدام كل المنظومات التى ذكرتها لمراقبة و تامين المبنى و التحكم من بعد عبر غرفة تحكم مركزية لادارة كل المبنى .
الاخ ابو زياد كل عام و انت بالف خير و تقبل الله من الجميع اشكر لك اعجابك بالموضوع و كلماتك الصادقة التى تنم عن حس عربى عميق و ادعو الله ان يستجيب الدعوات الصالحات بنهضة الامة العربية و تطورها.
بعد ان غاص مبضعك عميقا لتشريح حال الاستثمار بالسودان و الذى اراه بيد جراح مقتدر و ذو خبرة استطعت ان تخرج اكثر العلل التى يعانى منها الاستثمار بالسودان و لكم كنت اتمنى ان اراك من بين المستثمرين بالسودان لما لمسته من رغبتك الصادقة فى ان يكون هدف الاستثمار هو تحقيق التنمية للمجتمع الذى يقوم فيه و تحقيق الفائدة لكل الاطراف ماديا و معنويا.و كما شخصت الداء اود ان اسالك بصفتك خبيرا فى هذا المجال ان تصف لنا الدواء و ان كان مرا و ان كنا لا نستطيع تحضيره الان فربما ياتى من بعدنا من يجد وصفة الدواء جاهزة فيستخدمها.


----------



## م / وليد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

تلعب السدود و الخزانات دورا هاما فى التنمية و العمران فى السودان و هاهو سد مروى و قد شارف على النهاية ليعطى دفعة كبيرة للتنمية فى السودان حيث من المتوقع ان ينتج كما كبيرا من الطاقة الكهربائية تسد جانبا كبيرا من حوجة السودان و تساهم فى النهضة الصناعية عن طريق توفير طاقة كهربائية رخيصة فالحمد لله اولا و الشكر لكل الدول العربية التى ساهمت مع السودان و الصناديق العربية التى لعبت دورا كبيرا فى التمويل و ربما ياتى اليوم الذى يستطيع فيه السودان ان يرد هذا الجميل لاخوته العرب فكلنا يعلم ان الحروب القادمة فى المستقبل هى حروب الطاقة و المياه فاذا كان لدينا المخزون الكافى من المياه فقد سلمنا من تلك الحرب.


----------



## أبو زياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي المهندس وليد أشكر لك ردك الرقيق وأشاركك الرغبة في نهوض سودان قوي قادر على الإمساك بدفته وتوجيهها واثق من إمكانات مواطنيه قبل إمكانات سفينته ، فأنا أشهد أن السوداني لديه قدرات وطاقة هائلة لكن لا يحركها إلا من يعرف كيف يستفزها ، إن نفسية السوداني هي إفراز لذلك الإرث الطويل من الحياة العميمة بالخير والمتواضعة لا يخاف ما يحمله له الغد ، فماذا يحمل سوى خير النيل آتٍ وجاري ، ولا يعيش في يومه إلا الحمد على قوته ، ثم في هدوء القابع الذي خرج يتلمس ما حوله دون أن يحدث ضجة اكتسب السوداني في الخارج ما قد يحسد عليه من ثقافة وعلم بل واندماج في المجتمعات الغربية (اسأل عن مكانة السوداني في انجلترا وغيرها) ، ثم لنأتي إلى جانب لا يعرفه أحد ولا يعرّف به السوداني نفسَه ، الوجه الآخر القادر على مبارزة العصر وجعله يتأنى ليعيد صياغة تعريفه للسودان ، أتعرف لماذا هو كثير اسم آدم ونوح وإدريس بين السوادنيين خاصة الجيل السابق والأسبق؟ ألا تعطيك دلالة ما حتى ولو لم نقرأ التاريخ؟ من منا أو كم منا يعرف تاريخ وحضارة السودان؟ أرى أنه على السوداني أيضاً أن يعيد صياغة تعريفه بنفسه ، في المنتديات والكتب والبرامج وغيرها ، أتصور سوادني يفخر بنفسه وتاريخه ومقدراته - وأحد أوجه الفخر الموضوعي هو التعريف - مثلما أجده يهب لكرامته عدة مرات يومياً ، وأدعي أنني أعرف كم هو السوداني معتز بنفسه ووطنه ، ولكن الاعتزاز لا يكفي فقد يكون دفيناً ، أما الفخر فيولد المسئولية ويشعل المنافسة الذاتية ويزيد الثقة بالنفس ، والفخر الذي أقصده هو الفخر الجماعي ، الذي لن يستفز إلا في كنف وطن قوي في رموزه واحد في أهدافه وأحلامه .
وأخيراً لا أنسى طرح جزء استثماري للتفكر فيه ثم لنا عودة بإذن الله ..
الاستثمار أي طلب الثمر .. فهل نطلب الثمر على غير عودٍ وجذر .
العود أو الساق هو الاقتصاد ..
والجذور هي الموارد والأرض هي الثروات .
وبعد هذه الإطالة اكتفي بهذا القدر اليوم وإلى لقاء


----------



## أبو زياد (3 سبتمبر 2008)

توضيح .. 
جملة "ثم نأتي إلى جانب لا يعرفه أحد ولا يعرّف به السوداني نفسَه"
تحتاج هذه الجملة إلى تأكيد التشكيل اللغوي :
هناك شدة على حرف الراء في كلمة يعرف وفاتحة على حرف السين في كلمة نفسه ، حيث يختلف المعنى عند القراءة اختلافاً مخلاً إذا ما أهمل التشكيل ، لذا لزم التنويه


----------



## م / وليد (4 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ ابو زياد ما زلنا فى انتظار الوصفة الدوائية لعلاج الاستثمار بالسودان و شكرا لك على تحليلك الدقيق للشخصية السودانية .
لمزيد من التفاصيل حول سد مروى ارجو الرجوع الى هذه المواقع.

http://www.merowedam.gov.sd/en/index.php#
و انتم مدعوون للتصويت بالموقع على اثر السد و مدى تغييره لنوعية الحياة للمواطن السودانى

http://wikimapia.org/#lat=18.669909&lon=32.05611&z=15&l=0&m=a&v=2


----------



## أبو زياد (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الفاضل م. وليد ، لم يكن ما تقدم مني تحليلاً للشخصية السودانية من باب الحب أو المجاملة أو ما شابه .. كما أني لست سودانياً ولم أزر السودان في يوم من الأيام ، ولست مستثمراً ، أنا ممن يشاركون في صنع القرار ، ربما يكون عملي هو دعم اتخاذ القرار الاستثماري ، وبالتالي كان التحليل المتقدم مني هو قراءتي للشخصية المستوجب التعامل معها ، والنظام أياً كان ، الذي يطلب مني كمحترف تقييم مدى الارتباط معه من حيث القدر الكمي والمدى الزمني والسياسة المقترحة .
إن ما كتبته لك أخي الفاضل والذي مررت عليه واعتبرته مجاملة فرددت المجاملة بالشكر وكأنك تقول لي هيا هات المفيد ، كان ذلك أخي هو بدء المفيد ، فلقد تعاملت مع ما كتبته ، بنفس الطريقة التي شكا منها كثير من المستثمرين الذين زاروكم ، أرأيت .. أنت تنتظر وصفة تضعها على الأرض لتنبت لك ثمارها فتقطفها ، وأنا من وجهة نظري غير العاطفية مطلقاً ، أتحدث عن أولى مقومات العمل الاستثماري ولكن بشكل لا يرتبط بمشروع بعينه ، بمعنى أنني لا أقوم بدراسة جدوى اقتصادية ، وإنما أتحدث عن حالة استثمار في بلد ، ومن ثم الإنسان هو المورد الأول وإذا كان الإنسان في السودان ثروة فتلك الثروة لم تتحول حتى الآن إلى مورد .
وأعقبت ذلك بحديث عن شكل تقريبي .. أنه إذا كنا نستثمر أي نستحث الثمار فيجب أن يكون ذلك الاستثمار قائم على اقتصاد يدعمه وشبهته بالساق ، والاقتصاد قائم على موارد قوية ، وشبهتها بالجذور ، والموارد معتمدة على ثروات حقيقية وشبهتها بالتربة أو الأرض .

لقد أحبطتني يا صديقي .. فلم تقرأ ما كتبته جيداً وقفزت على الحديث لتطلب وصفة دوائية لعلاج الاستثمار .. يا عزيزي أنا لا أمتلك وصفة .. بل علم وخبرة .. كما أنه ليس هناك استثمار حقيقي في السودان لكي تعالجه .. انتبه كلامي ليس فيه ثقة ولا فيه تواضع وليس فيه قصد لتجريح .. عفواً .. أنا أتحدث بجدية بالغة وموضوعية شديدة .. لا تقعوا فيما وقع فيه آخرون .. أنت الآن ونحن في بداية القرن الواحد والعشرين تأخذ منا خلاصة تجارب سلبية وإيجابية ، وقد أصبحنا من بعدها أكثر موضوعية ، كما أن نظرتنا إلى التعاون العربي لم تصبح عاطفية وثورية وما إلى ذلك ، بل قائمة على احترام المقدرات والطموحات وعلى تعاون فيه المصلحة المشتركة التي هي في النهاية تجسد حلماً يجمعنا كلنا فيه عز الدول العربية ورخاؤها وتبؤها مكانتها ولكن دون أن نضيع الوقت في أحلام اليقظة والأمم من حولنا تعمل وتعمل ثم تصل لما هو أكثر مما كانت ستحلم به .

أرجو أن تغفر لي قسوتي في الحديث .. فقد يكون ذلك من الحماس وليس القسوة .. وأرجو أن يكون لك تعليق قبل أن أكمل ما بدأته إن كنت في حاجة إليه .. ربما تتبلور لك وصفة .. تأكد حينها أنها ستكون وصفتك انت يا سوداني لبلدك السودان الحبيب .


----------



## م / وليد (7 سبتمبر 2008)

اخى الفاضل ابو زياد ارجو ان تعذرنى ان اسات الفهم و اعتذر اليك و ارجو ان يكون هذا دافعا لك الى ان تبسط الامر اكثر و اكثر حتى تتضح الرؤية لى ولبقية الاخوة و اشكر لك جديتك فى الحوار و هذا ما نتمناه فالمجاملة لن تصلح المعوج ابدا و كما اخبرتك سابقا فاننى ما زلت اعتبر كلامك كلام خبير مجرب و اثق فى اننا سنجد فيه خيرا كثيرا و ارجو ان تواصل فى استخدام التشبيهات فهى تبسط الامر واسرع للفهم فامر الاستثمار فى السودان كما ذكرت يحتاج الى تاسيس الفهم اولا لدى الانسان و الذى هو نواة الفكرة التى تترجم الى الواقع بالفعل و ذاك الفعل هو الذى يؤدى بعد ذلك الى ايجاد الغرس الذى يؤتى اكله بعد حين ارجو ان يكون فهمى لمعنى الاستثمار هذا صحيحا.


----------



## م / وليد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

اواصل الحديث عن امر السدود و الخزانات و هاهى بشرى جديدة بمدينة الروصيرص ببداية العمل بمشروع تعلية خزان الروصيرص الذي يمكن السودان من الاستفادة من كامل حصته في مياه النيل ويضيف عدد مقدر من الافدنة للاراضي الزراعية الى جانب مساهمته الكبيرة في زيادة كمية الكهرباء المولدة من الخزان ، الوزير اسامة عبدالله محمد الحسن المدير التنفيذي لوحدة تنفيذ السدود أكد أن تعلية خزان الروصيرص سيكون لها اسهاما كبيرا ومباشرا في تحقيق برنامج النهضة الزراعية مشيرا الى ان من بين الاضافات التي سيحققها المشروع هي اضافة مساحات زراعية لا تقل عن مشروع الجزيرة والمناقل بجانب الاسهام في زيادة الكثافة المحصولية التي ستحدث في المشروعات القائمة على النيل من حيث زيادة كميات المياه والطاقة الكهرومائية التي سيوفرها خزان الروصيرص بعد التعلية ، وابان الوزير ان الوحدة تستصحب كافة تجاربها التي اكتسبتها في مشروع بضخامة سد مروي في تنفيذ التعلية واعدا بان تكون تلك التجربة خير معين لها في تنفيذ المشروع ، لما يحققه من فوائد اقتصادية وتنموية ليس لانسان الولاية فحسب بل لكل السودان ، واشار إلي أن المنطقة ستشهد نهضة تنموية كبرى في جميع مناحي الحياة مبينا أن التعلية مطلب قديم كما أنها تمثل المرحلة الثانية من مشروع خزان الروصيرص والتي تأخر تنفيذها,


----------



## أبو زياد (8 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز المهندس وليد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله .. لقد أسرتني بردك الراقي وأود أن لا يكون بيننا اعتذارات .. ولكن بدءاً من غد .. لأنني اليوم أقدم اعتذاراً عن مواصلة الحديث في موضوعنا لانشغالي الشديد بإنهاء تقارير ، وقد رأيت على الإيميل الخاص بي إفادة المنتدى بوجود رد منكم فوددت أن أتواصل معكم .. وبإذن الله سنكمل حديثنا مساء الخميس .
مع تحياتي واحترامي


----------



## م / وليد (9 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ ابو زياد ساكون فى الانتظار ان شاء الله و الى ذلك الموعد.
سرتنى جدا الاخبار التى طالعتها بصحيفة الرائد السودانية و التى صدرت حديثا بالخرطوم حيث اصبح هناك خبر يومى ثابت بالصحيفة تحت عنوان ابشر بالخير يرد فيه يوميا خبر جديد عن اكتمال مشروع تنموى جديد باحد اصقاع السودان فاليوم يحدثك عن اكتمال طريق هنا و غدا باكتمال وحدة صحية هناك و هذا نهج حميد من الصحيفة اتمنى ان يستمر.


----------



## م / وليد (11 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم ابو زياد اليوم هو موعدنا لتواصل حديثك الممتع فارجو ان لاتنسى مع كثرة انشغالك.
اين اختفى بقية الاخوة هل هو انشغال رمضان ارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله.


----------



## أبو زياد (12 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ العزيز المهندس وليد 
سلام الله عليكم .. لقد عدت من عدة ساعات فقط من زيارة عمل للمدينة المنورة وكنت أحسبها تنتهي يوم الخميس صباحا ولكن تواصل العمل حتى قبل صلاة الجمعة وصدقني لقد أفصحت لمصاحبي عن موعدي معك ودار حديث ممتع حول الإحساس بمادية العلاقات القائمة على شبكة الإنترنت وما هي الالتزامات الأدبية والمادية تجاه الغير وهل هناك أخلاقيات أو بروتوكول يجمعنا ويضبط التعامل أم متروك ذلك لمدى جدية كل طرف وأخلاقه الشخصية وما إلى ذلك من موضوعات .. البعض لا يستشعر جدوى الإنترنت والبعض يتعامل مع شخصيات النت كما لو كانت شخصيات كرتونية .. على أي حال لم يكن لتلك الحوارات دخل في تأخري حتى اليوم .. وأعدك بإذن الله بمشاركتك موضوعاً القيم والشيق من مساء الغد 
مع أطيب تحية وعميق التقدير


----------



## حسن علوش (13 سبتمبر 2008)

الله الموفق لكل مافيه خير الامة و اعمار الارض و هي المهمة الاوللى للانسان


----------



## م / وليد (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم ابو زياد 
عليك من الله سلام و رحمة و بركات عذرك مقبول و ساكون فى الانتظار ان شاء الله و حول العلاقة التى تنشا فى شبكة الانترنت فاننى اكن لها احتراما عميقا و لا اراها تختلف عن العلاقة فى المحيط الذى نعيشه بل اننى اراها ملزمة اكثر حيث انك تحاول ان تقدم للاخرين و تخاطبهم دون ان يكون هناك معرفة سابقة او التزام نحو امر ما ولكنك تلزم نفسك اكثر لتظهر افضل ما لديك و تجتهد فى ذلك لتثبت ان هناك جانب مضىء لدى كل منا لا يحتاج الى حوافز مادية و انما هو الحس الانسانى.
و ارانى احسدك لوجودك بمدينة المصطفى عليه افضل الصلاة و اتم التسليم تلك البقعة الكريمة لكن و بما انك فى جوار الحرمين ارجو ان لا تنسانى من الدعاء فى هذا الشهر الكريم .
الاخ حسن اشكر لك الاطلالة الكريمة و اتمنى ان اسمع منك المزيد .


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خير
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## م / وليد (15 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم ابو زياد اليوم موعدنا ان شاء الله و فى انتظار اضافتك القيمة و ارجو ان لا تكون قد نسيتنى من الدعاء كما اوصيتك.


----------



## م / وليد (16 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الاكرم ابو زياد ارجو ان يكون المانع خيرا ان شاء الله


----------



## م / وليد (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اعتذر عن الغياب نسبة لبعض الاعمال و اتمنى ان اسمع من الاخ ابو زياد قريبا.


----------



## م / وليد (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*بشرى لكم*

خلال الايام القادمات ان شاء الله ينضم الى ركب المطارات السودانية احد المطارات المميزة و الاستراتيجية فى عقد المطارات المنتشرة على مساحة السودان.
حيث تجرى الاستعدادات لافتتاح المرحلة الاولى من مطار الشهيد صبيرة ( مطار الجنينة ) حيث يقع فى اقصى غرب السودان فى الحدود المتاخمة لدولة تشاد و قد نفذ المشروع بخبرات سودانية خالصة من الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى و بتمويل ذاتى من الهيئة و رغم ان المشروع استغرق زمنا طويلا نسبة لصعوبات مالية و اخرى فنية الا اننا الان و بحمد الله و توفيقه قد اكملنا الجزء الاصعب و كل من سار على الدرب وصل .
و سيخدم هذا المطار كل الجانب الغربى للسودان معطيا دفعة تنموية كبيرة ان شاء الله فهناك خيرات طبيعية كثيرة فى تلك المنطقة يسهم المطار فى تصديرها الى جانب خدمة الركاب الداخلية و العالمية الى الدول المجاورة . و مزيد من التفاصيل لاحقا ان شاء الله.


----------



## م / وليد (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتذر عن الغياب مرة اخرى و كل عام و الجميع بخير و اعاده الله على الجميع و هم اكثر نعمة و فضل. 
تثارفى هذه الايام قضية تنفيذ موقف المواصلات العامة بالخرطوم و عن الخطاء الذى حدث فى صياغة العقد و هذا ينبه الى نقطة هامة و هى الجهل الكبير فى صياغة العقود الهندسية و التغول الذى يحدث عليها من جهات غير متخصصة و خاصة فى المشاريع الضخمة مثل هذا المشروع الذى تبلغ تكلفته حوالى 8 مليون دولار و غالبا ما تاتى الاجتهادات من الجهات غير المتخصصة برؤية خاطئة تؤدى الى خلق مشاكل مالية و هندسية و بالتالى تعثر المشروع الهندسى.


----------



## خالد أبشيبة (6 أكتوبر 2008)

نتمني الاهتمام بالمواقف والصرف الصحي عند البداية حتي لا تكون هنالك معالجات في المستقبل القريب والنظر الي راحة الانسان قبل العائد الاستثماري المستقبلي


----------



## م / وليد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*و اخيرا بدا تحقيق الحلم*

تم بحد الله فى 14/10/2008م الاحتفال الكبير ببداية تدشين مشروع مستشفى 99199 المجاني لعلاج الاطفال المصابين بالسرطان الاول بالسودان والثاني في افريقيا بعد 57357 بمصر الشقيقة 
وقد شرف الاحتفال الراعي الرسمي للمشروع السيد المشير عمر حسن احمد البشير رئيس الجمهورية ولفيف من المسئولين والوزراء بالدولة كما حضر الاحتفال جموع مقدرة من الاهالي وذوي المرضى والاطفال ، وقد كان للاطفال مشاركات رياضية و ثقافية خلال الحفل .
وبهذا نستطيع ان نزف البشرى لكافة اطفال الوطن العربي والاسلامي بانه سيتم باذن الله افتتاح صرح جديد لعلاج اطفالنا المصابين بالسرطان في العالم ونحن نردد شعارنا : ( إيد على إيد حنبنيهوا )


----------



## م / وليد (18 أكتوبر 2008)

*قصة البداية*

نقلا عن صحيفة الصحافة السودانية هذه قصة مستشفى سرطان الاطفال :


زين العابدين منير الصادق صاحب فكرة (99199) مستشفى علاج سرطان الأطفال (مجاناً) لـ «الصحافة» 
(60%) من مصابي السرطان أطفال!!
حوار: أمل هباني
زين العابدين منير الصادق شاب عشريني يعمل موظفاً في أحد البنوك يمارس حياته بصورة عادية يذهب إلى العمل، يلتقي أصدقاءه، يزور أهله لكنه يتميّز بأنه يفكّر ويحمل هماً أكبر من طموح شخصي بوظيفة مميّزة وبيت وأبناء.. همٌّ عام لشريحة مهمة من المجتمع هم الأطفال مرضى السرطان.. وإن كان كل من رأى مستشفى (57357) لعلاج سرطان الأطفال بمصر قد تمنى أن يكون هناك مثله في السودان.
فزين العابدين كسر حاجز التمني وشرع فعلاً في تنفيذ مشروع سوداني خالص هو (99199) مستشفى علاج سرطان الأطفال مجاناً.. (الصحافة) جلست معه لتشرك القارئ في التعرّف على صاحب فكرة مشروع (99199) مستشفى علاج سرطان الأطفال، وما وراء هذا المشروع من أفكار وأفعال..
زين العابدين منير
* نسألك عن فكرة مستشفى (99199) لعلاج سرطان الأطفال مجاناً.. كيف جاءت الفكرة؟
* بملاحظة إزدياد المرض وسط الأطفال، وكنا مجموعة من الشباب قد تابعنا كثيراً من الحالات؟
* أنتم كأصدقاء أم ماذا؟!
* كنا أصدقاء وننتمي كلنا حسب طبيعتنا الاجتماعية إلى المنظمات الطوعية وهذا ما يجمعنا.. كانت تأتينا كثير من الحالات ونحلّها بطرق آنية وليست جذرية كجمع (الشِير) والتبرّعات وهكذا.. ولكن المرض في تزايد وهذه الطريقة غير مجدية في الحل، فبحثنا عن الحل.. مررنا على التجربة المصرية، بصورة خاصة وحاولنا أن نعرف الأسباب التي جعلت المصريين ينجحون في مثل هذا العمل..
* ماذا أخذتم عن التجربة المصرية لهذا المشروع؟!
* أخذنا الوسائل الحديثة التي اتبعوها لجمع التبرّعات وهي وسائل مبتكرة ابتداءً من اسم المستشفى الذي كان على شكل رقم الحساب (57357) وأرادوا أن يوحّدوا رقم الحساب مع رقم الرسائل النصيّة بالموبايل.. وأصبح رقماً محفوظاً وسهلاً في الإعلان والأغاني.. فنحن أخذنا الرقم (99199) ليقوم بنفس الدور..
* هناك إختلاف كبير بين المجتمع المصري والمجتمع السوداني؟
* في اعتقادي أنه اختلاف إيجابي، لأن المجتمع السوداني يتميّز بصفات نادرة في مجال العمل العام، هناك صفات متأصلة فينا مثل النفير.. الفزعة.. الاستنفار.. وهذه الصفات يمكن أن تكون عاملاً ايجابياً لقيام المشروع في السودان.
* لكن الأشياء عندنا تقوم على أساس الإحساس بالقبيلة أو العشيرة أو الحلّة.. وليس على أساس المواطنة والإحساس بالوطن؟
* إحساس القبيلة هو إحساس تمت زراعته في داخل القبيلة، ونحن من خلال التعدد الظاهر في (التيم المعلن) سنمثّل شرائح المجتمع كافة، من شيخ القبيلة والفنان والعازف والشاعر وكثير من الشخصيات سنعتمد عليها في الحملة الإعلانية.
* هذا يعني أنكم راعيتم التنوّع والتعدد الثقافي للمجتمع السوداني؟
* نعم والتعدد هو صميم الفكرة إذ أنها تقوم على مشروع قومي لهذا المجتمع.
* نواصل في المرحلة الثانية، ما بعد الفكرة؟
* بدأنا في دراسة هندسية.. الأستاذ أحمد الرشيد ومعه تيم واعٍ قاموا بتصميم خاص لمستشفى علاج أطفال ذري أو نووي يختلف عن أي تصميم آخر.. لأن هناك مواصفات خاصة.. وأماكن خاصة للمفاعل النووي وأجهزة الراديشن، وقد راعوا كل ذلك في وضع التصاميم حتى خرج التصميم بالشكل الذي قدّم به.. قبل ذلك كنا إتصلنا بالمصريين عن طريق الأستاذة رباب القاضي والشريف أبو النجا ووعدونا بكثير من الدعم باعتبار أن المشاريع الصديقة إمتداد لمشروعهم في مصر ودعمونا في الحملة الإعلانية ووعدونا بالمساهمة في المنشآت لأن هناك أربع شركات فقط على مستوى العالم متخصصة في بناء مستشفيات ذرية ثم ذهبنا إلى أساليب الدعاية لجمع التبرعات التي راعينا فيها طبيعة المجتمع السوداني..
* ما هو شكل هذه الإعلانات..؟
* بدأنا نسجّل إعلانات لفنانين في قناة النيل الأزرق سجّل معنا جمال فرفور، عصام محمد نور أسرار بابكر، عاصم البنا، ونادر خضر، وكانت استجابتهم سرعية جداً لندائنا ومحمدية وهنا لا بد أن أشكر الأستاذ حسن فضل المولى والأستاذ مجدي عوض صديق الذي ظل يساند هذا العمل في جميع مراحله وهو من شركاء العمل من ناحية إعلامية وإعلانية..
وننتظر التصديق من وزارة الصحة لبدء الحملة.. وحملتنا طوال أربعة أو خمسة أشهر لم نطلب من أي جهة مانحة إعطاءنا أموالاَ فقط، المطلوب منم المشاركة في الحملة.. لتقويتها ودعمها فعندما يظهر رجل أعمال في الحملة أفضل من أن يدفع مباشرة لنا في المرحلة الأولى..
* ستكون حملة تعريفية وتوعوية؟
* نعم ستكون حملة مناصرة في مرحلتها الأولى، ولن نطمع في جمع التبرعات في تلك الفترة سيكون هدفنا هو أن نجعل أكثر من (70%) من الشعب السوداني يحفظ الفكرة عن طريق الأغاني والإعلانات والبوسترز وستبدأ هذه الحملة من 31/12 القادم وحتى شهر أبريل من العام القادم..
* تحديد العمل بالتاريخ يعني أنكم وضعتم خطة محكمة (بتواريخها) للعمل؟
* نعم، نحن وضعنا خطة محكمة..
* هل يمكن أن نتعرّف على ملامحها.. كم من الزمن سيستغرقه بناء المستشفى؟!
* تعتمد الخطة على ثماني مراحل وثماني حملات، الحملة الأولى للمناصرة، والثانية عن طريق (Text Massage) والشباب أعطوها عنوان (إيد على إيد) سترسل مسجات لجمع التأييد وتكون عبارة «نحن معاكم... ونحن معاكم... نحن معاكم»، عوائد هذه الحملة ستكون لبداية البناء الفعلي، ثم أربع حملات للتأسيس والهيكل الخرصاني وعملية البناء والتشطيب ثم حملة المعدّات الطبية والحملة الأخيرة التشغيل واستقبال أول مريض..
* الفترة الزمنية المحدّدة للمشروع؟
* عامان، إذا سارت الأمور كما نتمنى، وإذا ساعدتنا وزارة الصحة بالدعم ولم يحدث ما يعوقنا بإذن الله.. والمجموعة التي رأيتها هي مجموعة (الحملة) فقط..
* كلمة (مجاناً) هي الكلمة التي يقوم عليها كل هذا العمل؟ ما الذي يضمن أن يكون مستشفى (مجاناً) في ظل سياسات لا تعترف بهذه الكلمة؟!
* نحن كشباب وضعنا مجلس أمناء هو الذي يضع السياسات العامة والسمة الأساسية هي مجانية التشخيص والعلاج..
* واضح أنكم تعملون بنظام وترتيب كبيرين ما يجعلكم تضعون ميزانية محددة لهذا العمل؟
* وضعت ميزانية تقديرية لكنها ليست نهائية لأن هناك جدلاً بيننا حول المساحة المبنية..
* هل تستهدف الحملة المجتمع السوداني فقط أم ستتجاوزه.. يعني هل ح(نبنيهو) كما شعار الحملة الأولى (برانا) أم معنا آخرين؟ من الدول العربية والأوربية.
* نريد غرس هذه القيمة في مجتمعنا في داخل السودانيين، يمكن أن نجد مساعدة من المصريين مثلاً لأنهم مروا بتجربة مماثلة.. لكن نحن مجتمع مليئ بالقيم الجميلة التي إندثرت نحتاج لإحيائها.
* يعني هذا أن لديكم رؤية غير الجانب المادي؟
* نعم، هذا المشروع يمكن أن يقوم به رجل أعمال واحد وممكن أن تقوم به جهة مانحة واحدة... لكن نحن نريد أن يصبح الشكل القومي هو (طابع المستشفى)، إن كل مواطن سوداني أسهم في العمل من أعلى مستوى في الدولة حتى العامل بكل التنوع والتعدد في المجتمع.
* هل لديكم رؤية اجتماعية أو سياسية وراء هذا العمل؟
* المجتمع السوداني مجتمع إنساني في المقام الأول يضم كل العرقيات والشرائح الإثنية والعريقة، ووجود مثل هذا المجتمع على الأرض يجعلنا نصحبه جميعاً في عملية التنمية التي لا يمكن أن تتم إذا تجاوز عنصر الآخر..
* زين العابدين باعتبارك صاحب الفكرة لهذا المشروع، نعطيك فرصة لأرسال رسائل عبر صحيفة (الصحافة).. لمن ترسلها؟!
* الرسالة الأولى إلى لحكومة بأعلى مستوياتها.. عمل مثل هذا لن يتم إذا لم يقفوا معنا..
* رسالة ثانية لكل الفنانين، لكل الأندية الثقافية والاجتماعية..
لكل الأطباء لكل المهندسين لكل الطلاب.. للجميع أن هذا مشروع قومي يسهم في طرد شبح مرض خطير يلم بأطفالنا ولتذهبوا لمستشفى الذرة وتروا معاناة أطفالنا لتدركوا الواقع.. وهذا السودان لا يحتاج لمثل هذا الشرح لأننا شعب حباه الله بطبيعة طيبة خيّرة..
* لم تحدثنا عن دور الشريحة المستهدفة ذاتها.. الأطفال المصابون بمرض السرطان؟!
* (60%) من مصابي السرطان في السودان من الأطفال... لكن نحن نعتمد على الأطفال غير المصابين في حملة التبرعات ولدينا حملة (كسب معنوي) للأطفال المصابين.. لدينا حملة ستستهدف السياسة التعليمية وهي حملة (جنيه لكل طالب) حتى نعلّم الأطفال الإحساس ببعضهم البعض.. ونزرع فيهم قيمة الإحساس بالغير..
* الشريحة التي قامت بهذا العمل هي شريحة بعيدة عن الأضواء السياسية والاجتماعية ولربما كلها اسماء لم يسمع بها أحد من قبل.. ما الذي جمعكم؟
* جمعتنا أشياء كثيرة صداقة ممتدة.. بعضنا جمعته مقاعد الجامعة، الفكرة نفسها فكرة (سرطانية) تنتشر بيننا... ووجدت الإستجابة السريعة. والشباب اليوم ليسوا كما السابق..
* على العكس أنتم تواجهون بكثير من الانتقادات كشباب (عشريني).. تتهمون بالفراغ والسطحية.. أجيال الفيديو كليب والـ(D.J). هل كل ذلك ليس صحيحاً؟
* نعم، شباب D.J)) وفيديو كليب لكننا شباب (انسانيين)، وهذه الأشياء نتعامل معها بحكم زمننا.. وهؤلاء ليسوا أي شباب، إنهم شباب (سودانيون) يستطيعون فعل الكثير فكيف ننسّق مع بعضنا البعض حتى نستطيع أن نفعل..
* هل لديك أي كلام تريد إضافته؟
* نعم، نحن لم نبدأ بعد، نحن في بداية الطريق وأمامنا الكثير .. نحن زمامنا عمل سنتين من الإنجاز لنزيل الهم عن كاهل شريحة من المجتمع السوداني... ونحن نريد أن نستن سنة جديدة وهي سنة العمل القومي لنفتح الطريق أمام مشاريع أخرى قومية ووطنية نبنيها نحن معاً..


----------



## م / وليد (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان فكرة المستشفى فكرة مميزة و تهدف الى غرض نبيل و اعتقد ان رسالة المهندس الانسانية يجب ان تكون فى هذا الاتجاه باستنباط افكار فعالة و مؤثرة و دعمها و السعى نحو تحقيقها بما يدعم المجتمع و يؤدى الى نهضته و معافاته من الامراض ادعو الله ان يوفق القائمين على امر المشروع و خاصة الشق الهندسى حيث ستكون الامانة فى اعناقهم ثقيلة الى يوم يضعونها .


----------



## الياس مبشر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

هذه مشاركة منى ارجو ان تفيدكم


----------



## م / وليد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الياس مبشر مرحبا بك و بمشاركتك و نرجو المزيد منك فلا تتوقف .


----------



## م / وليد (22 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الياس مبشر مجهود مقدر حقا و معلومات قيمة اشكرك على هذه المساهمة و امنى ان تتحفنا بالمزيد .
ارجو ان تعطى رايك حول التطور العمرانى بالخرطوم حاليا و الاتجاه الى السكن فى الشقق بعد ان كان السودانيون لا يرضون بالحوش بديلا.


----------



## الياس مبشر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## الياس مبشر (22 أكتوبر 2008)

أقدم ورقة عن سياسات الاسكان فى السودان عبر التاريخ علها فيد


----------



## م / وليد (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخ الياس شكرا على الاستجابة السريعة و الورقة شيقة جدا و خاصة الشق الذى يتحدث عن السكن منخفض التكلفة و الايجارات فمشكلة السكن هى الهاجس الذى يؤرق كل محدودى الدخل فالايجارات مرتفعة جدا و سيف مسلط على رقبة محدود الدخل و اصبح الشهر يمر كلمح البصر لذلك اجد ان تجربة المساكن قليلة التكلفة قد حلت مشكلة جزء من محدودى الدخل بينما ظل جزء اخر تحت مستوى المساكن قليلة التكلفة مما يتطلب ايجاد حلول لهم ايضا .
ولك الشكر مرة اخرة و ارجو ان لا ينضب معينك من مثل هذه الدرر.


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد عمارالعقيلي قال:


> الاخ احمد والاخ وليد
> علي فكرة انا عملت في السودان في عامي 89 و90 وقمت بتصميم فيلات وعمائر وفندق في مدينة بورت سودان وكنت ايامها عندي امل انا لها مستقبل اكثر من دول الخليج فتركتها ورجعت مصر تاني وعمل في مكت للدكتور فاروق القاضي فترة عام ثم تركتة رغم انني لم تكن لدي الرغبة في العمل في دول الخليج ولكن الاقدار حملتني للعمل بالسعودية ومن خلال العمل لمدة عامين اريد ان اخبرك السودان يعتبر بلاد الفرص الضائعة وانا كنت من الناس الي كنت متوقع للسودان تتطور ولكن يفتقر الي الكوادر وخاصة في مجال العمارة والبناء بسبب الظروف الاقتصادية والسياسية في الفترات ما بعد نميري والحكومات المتعاقبة ورغم المجهود المبزول حاليا من الحكومة الحالية فا الاوضاع الاقليمية والعالمية لم تترك لهم فرصة للتنفس اي بمعني التفرق للتخطيط سوي الحالي ناهيك عن المستقبلي فاعتقد ان القدر مازال ولكن انا لااريد ان اكون متشائما السودان محتاج الي جهد عالي اكاديمي اولا في مجال العمارة والتخطيط بالتوازي مع الاستعانة ببعض الخبرات من الدول العربية التي يمكن ان تكون لديها بعض الوفرة في هذا المجال حتي تصل الي مستوي جيد من البناء البشري والعمراني ولاتقع في المشكلة التي مازالت تعاني منها دول الخليج وهي تعمير المدن بدون تعمير عقول ساكنيهابقدر تجعل منهم الاعتماد علي انفسهم وان كانت المحاولات بدات متاخرة وشكرا


بصرااااااااااااااحه
السودان ما محتاج لانه العقول التى به تكفى لان تقود العالم ولولا لطف الله لمكن تلك العقول التى يمكنه تدمير العالم من السودانيين ولكن دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض
اما الخليج فهم متطورون ولكن العدد قليل اما السكان فى السودان والناحيه العلميه فهم لا يتحدثون 
يظل العالم عالم ما ظن انه جاهل فان ظن انه عالم فقد جهل


----------



## م / وليد (24 نوفمبر 2008)

الاخ مصعب شكرا على المشاركة و على التعليق


----------



## الياس مبشر (12 ديسمبر 2008)

وهذه ورقة اخرى وارجو اثراء المشاركة واتقادها


----------



## م / وليد (4 يناير 2009)

الاخ الياس شكرا على المشاركة الجديدة و هى بالتاكيد اضافة قيمة .
و اود ان اعتذر لكل الاخوة عن الغياب مرة اخرى و ادعو الله بالتوفيق و السداد للجميع و لنبدا من جديد.


----------



## م / وليد (12 يناير 2009)

قرات بالامس القريب فى احدى الصحف السيارة خبرا منسوبا الى وزارة الشئون الهندسية بولاية الخرطوم مفاده ان كل الوزارات و المبانى الحكومية على طول شارع النيل سيتم نقلها الى موقع المطار القديم بعد انتقاله الى المطار الجديد عدا القصر الجمهورى و هذا هو الخبر الاول المؤكد الذى يتحدث عن ما ستؤول اليه مساحة المطار القديم بعد ان كثرت التكهنات حول هذا الامر و احسب ان هذه خطوة هامة ستفتح الابواب لكثير من النشاطات و التغييرات العمرانية التى تحتاج الى واجهات مائية و حتى يتغير شكل شارع النيل و يبقى ان تحل مشكلة حركة المركبات و ضيق الشارع فى اطار هذه القفزة التخطيطية العمرانية و مؤكد انه قد تم حساب هذا الامر فى المخطط الجديد للمنطقة و الذى لم يتم نشره حتى الان.


----------



## م / وليد (1 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله اعتذر عن طول الغياب و لا اود ان اذكر اعذارا....
تحادثت مع احد الاخوة الكرام القائمين على امر مستشفى السرطان للاطفال بالسودان و حدثنى ان اعمال التصميم لم تكتمل حتى الان و كما نعلم فان كل دقيقة تمر دون ان يتقدم فيها المشروع الى الامام قد تساوى روح طفل سودانى تنهشه انياب المرض الخبيث عليه اود ان اعلن نفيرا لكل الاخوة و الاخوات المهندسين لمد يد العون لانجاز هذا التصميم بالسرعة المطلوبة .و هناك بعض المحاولات التى يبذلها الاخ الذى ذكرته مع الشركة التى قامت بتصميم مستشفى السرطان بمصر الشقيقة فاذا كللت تلك المساعى بالنجاح فذلك خير و توفيق من الله و ان لم توفق فسيكون علينا اكمال هذا العمل بانفسنا ليرى النور و ليكون صدقة جارية باذن الله لكل من يشارك فيه ولو بالقليل .


----------



## م / وليد (2 مارس 2009)

غدا ان شاء الله و بعد ساعات معدودة سيتم الافتتاح الرسمى لمنشاتين هامتين بالسودان الاولى هى سد مروى الذى كنت قد تحدثت عنه سابقا و الثانية هى مطار مروى و الذى تم تنفيذه بمواصفات قياسية لاستقبال رحلات جوية عالمية اضافة الى الرحلات الداخلية .....و تلك نعمة من الله بها علينا فمن الماء جعل كل شىء حى ادعو الله ان يكون هناك من المشاريع التى تحمل الخير للجميع.


----------



## م / وليد (4 مارس 2009)

اهنىء الكل بهذا الانجاز الذى تم ببناء سد مروى و بدء انتاج الكهرباء و توسيع الرقعة الزراعية و توفير الامن الغذائى للسودان و لكل الامة العربية ان شاء الله و اول الغيث قطرة.


----------



## م / وليد (7 مارس 2009)

خلال الايام المقبلة ان شاء الله سيتم افتتاح كبرى توتى المعلق و هو اول كبرى بالسودان يتم فيه اعتماد هذا الاسلوب الانشائى. مرفق صورة للكوبرى مصدرها Sudan.Net Discussion Board - Main Page > General Discussion Board


----------



## sail (12 مارس 2009)

اولا اعتزر لكل الاخوة عن الانقطاع الطويل و لكن كان الامر خارج عن يدى 
و اريد ان اتحدث عن السكن فى السودان فقد اتجه الاخوة السودانيين الى التوسع الراسي و هو اتجاة يدعم التطور و النمو العمرانى و قد تاقلم الناس على هذا النوع من المساكن كما ان الحكومة و بمشاريع السكن الشعبى و الاستثماري اعطت منظر جميل للعاصمة خاصة اذا كان المنظر جوى فقط كانت الخرطوم من الجو عبارة عن منقد(كانون بة جمر)
ام عن تخطيط مكان مطار الخرطوم القديم و تحويل الوزارات و المؤسسات الحكومية من شارع النيل فهو مما يزيد العاصمة جمالا كما انة يعمل على تخيفيف الازدحام المرورى و تكدس الناس و قد سمعت ان هناك مشروع يسمى برج الوزارات سيتم ترحيل جميع الوزارات فية لتخفيف معاناة المواطنين عند حوجتهم الى تلك الوزارات و هو ان دل انما يدل على وعى الحكومة 
اما مستشفى سرطان الاطفال اتمنى ان يرى النور و ان يتكاتف جميع الاخوة المهندسين حتى يرى هذا الصرح الطبى النور فى اقرب وقت ممكن
اخيرا اقدم اعتزارى مرة اخرى عن الغياب عنكم 
شكرا م/وليد على سؤالكم عنا


----------



## م / وليد (12 مارس 2009)

الاخ العزيز جدا sail لكم انا سعيد بسماع صوتك من جديد فقد طال انقطاعك جدا و الحمد لله كثيرا انك بخير و عافية و مرحبا بعودتك القوية عن الاسكان و حيث اننى منشغل هذه الايام بامر مستشفى السرطان فلم اقدم الكثير فى هذا الموضوع و لكن و بما انك قد عدت فاولا اريد منك رايا فى ما وصلنا اليه من وضع مخطط اولى للمستشفى و ايضا اطمع ان ارى بصمتك على هذا المشروع لانه يحتاج الينا جميعا لنصل به الى بر الوجود ان شاء الله و اكرر ترحيبى الحار بعودتك و اتمنى ان لا تنقطع مرة اخرى


----------



## م / وليد (22 مارس 2009)

تم بحمد الله و توفيقه بالامس افتتاح جسر توتى لينضم الى قافلة المشاريع التنموية العمرانية بالسودان هنيئا للسودان بهذا الجسر و مزيد من النهضة العمرانية ان شاء الله


----------



## sail (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*جسر الحلفايا*

كل عام و انتم بخير و لكم العتبى حتى ترضوا لانني اشعر بخيبة لعدم تقديم و بيان النهضة التى تتمدد بطولها و عرضها في السودان و اعتزر للغياب الذى كان خارجا عن الايدي 
الاخ م/وليد اين انت ؟
عسى ان يكون المانع خيرا
مرة اخرى كل عام وانتم بالف خير 
يقول الدكتور عبدالرحمن أحمد الخضر والي الخرطوم، ان جسر الحلفايا يشكل مع جسري سوبا والدباسيين مثلث الجسور التي يقوم عليها الطريق الدائري الاوسط بهدف تحويل مسار الشاحنات العابرة ومنع دخولها لمركز المدينة ، وقد بدأ تنفيذ المشروع بواسطة شركة يابي مركز التركية بتكلفة بلغت «30» مليون يورو، ووفقا لكراسة التعاقد فقد جاء الانشاء خلال «28» شهرا وقد قطع العمل «85%» وسيتم افتتاح الجسر خلال اعياد الاستقلال في يناير المقبل لتشرع الولاية في تنفيذ جسر سوبا والذي تم توفير التمويل اللازم لانشائه .
في قراءة للسمات الفنية للجسر تحدث «للصحافة» المهندس فارس عبدالرازق من شركة اسبان وهي الاستشاري الفني للمشروع، ان الجسر جاء مواكبا لاحدث تقنيات صناعة الجسور وهو مكون من جسرين يفصل بينهما عازل الخدمات اضافة للحواجز الخرصانية لضمان السلامة المرورية خاصة ان الجسر صمم لمرور الشاحنات الثقيلة، ويشمل ستة مسارات للمرور ثلاثة مسارات لكل جسر، وطول الجسر في النهر «910» أمتار وبعرض يبلغ «27» مترا وهو بذلك اطول جسر بالخرطوم والثاني بعد جسر الدمازين .
وتعتبر شركة اسبان اول استشاري وطني يقوم بمثل هذا العمل الذي يعني بتحمل مسؤولية الاشراف والسيطرة النوعية وكافة الانواع والمواد المستخدمة في المشروع .
بقي القول ان الطريق الدائري المصاحب للمشروع في قطاع ام درمان سيفتتح في ذات التاريخ المضروب لميقات افتتاح المشروع ويبلغ طول الطريق «130» كيلومتر، بثلاثة مسارات في كل اتجاه، ويجعل من منطقة غرب الحارات بام درمان مناطق حضرية مرتبطة بكافة انحاء العاصمة .


----------



## م / وليد (25 نوفمبر 2009)

*العود احمد*

الاخ الاكرم sail سلام من الله عليك و على جميع الاخوة الاعزاء بالملتقى و عيد مبارك ان شاء الله
اشكر لك مبادراتك الطيبة و التى تكون هى دائما الدافع لى لاواصل المسيرة بعد الانقطاع نسبة لارتفاع
وتيرة تكليفات العمل و اشكر لك سؤالك الدائم
اسعدنى جدا ان اسمع هذه الاخبار عن كبرى الحلفايا و قرب اكتماله لينضم الى العقد الفريد من سلسلة الجسور الجديدة و اتمنى ان ارى صورا له لمعرفة التصميم العام له ,


----------



## sail (31 ديسمبر 2009)

جاري البحث عن تفاصيل و مخططات كبري الحلفاية


----------



## م / وليد (8 يناير 2010)

*الافتتاح قريبا*

الاخ الاكرم sail سلام من الله عليك و على جميع الاخوة و الاخوات
شكرا على الصور القيمة و التى تسر النفس حين تراها فتنبىء عن مستقبل زاهر موعود به اهل الحلفايا على وجه الخصوص
بدا ايضا العد التنازلى لافتتاح مركز الملاحة الجوية الجديد بمطار الخرطوم حيث سيكون فى بداية النصف الثانى من هذا العام و ساقدم تغطية موثقة لهذا الحدث باذن الله و الذى سيضع السودان فى مصاف الدول التى تتحكم فى مجالها الجوى بكل دقة و امان مما يحقق الهدف الاسمى و هو السلامة ليكون المجال الجوى السودانى جاذبا للحركة الجوية مما سينعكس نماءا و تطورا ان شاء الله


----------



## sail (25 يناير 2010)

جاري البحث عن تفاصيل و مخططات كبري الحلفاية


----------



## م / وليد (25 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
الاخ الاكرم sail لك التحية و كل الاخوة و الاخوات بالملتقى و ادعو الله ان يكون الجميع بخير و عافية
ما يمنعنى عنكم الا العبء الكبير للعمل و الاعداد للافتتاح و اتمنى ان يشاركنا الجميع فرحة هذا الافتتاح
و اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## sail (26 يناير 2010)

ادامك الله ذخرا للوطن و متعك بالصحة و العافية سنكون من اوائل الحاضرين انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## م / وليد (17 يوليو 2010)

الاخوة الاكارم بالملتقى 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اعتذر عن طول الغياب و الذى كنت قد اوضحت اسبابه
سابقا ارجو ان يكون الجميع بخير و اخص الاخ الاكرم sail
و اتنمنى ان نلتقى فى مجالات النهضة العمرانية المختلفة مرة اخرى
و اشكر الاخ المشرف المهندس على تفقدة للاعضاء و سؤاله عنهم


----------



## الانجينيير (18 يوليو 2010)

*ايه العنوان الجميل ده تقولش ابن القيم*

ايه العنوان الجميل ده تقولش ابن القيم


----------



## داليا ابراهيم (22 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جميل و بالتوفيق
انا فى مكتب استشارى هندسى و نخطط للعمل بالسودان فى الفتره القادمه و فتح فرع هناك 
يا ريت من يملك اى معلومات ممكن تفيدنا لا يبخل بها


----------



## sail (27 يوليو 2010)

_الاخت داليا ابراهيم_
مرحبا بك في عاصمة النهضة العمرانية و نبشرك خيرا بان عمل المكاتب و البيوتات الهندسية يسير بصورة ممتازة و يمر بمرحلة الازدهار القصوى كما ان هناك تسهيل تام للاجرآت بالنسبة للمستثمرين و الوطنيين و نسال الله لك سيرة عملية ناجحة من اجل نهضة العمران في بلاد السودان

_الاخ العزيز انجيينير_
الموضوع هو تعريفي و تحليلي للمنظور الجمالي فى مشاريع النهضة العمرانية التى اجتاحت البلاد في هذة الفترة و قد تختلف مفاهيم الجمال كل حسب ليلاة مع عاطر شكري و تحياتي


----------



## م / وليد (2 يونيو 2011)

الشكر اجزله لجميع الاخوة و الاخوات الذين شاركوا و كالعهد به كان الاخ sial سدادا للفرقة و اشكره على اجاباته القيمة و اتمنى المزيد من المشاركات لنمضى بهذا الموضوع قدما بمساعدة اخوتنا المهندسين من الدول العربية و بقية العالم 
بالامس القريب اختتم بقاعة الصداقة بالخرطوم مؤتمر تطوير المطارات السودانية و هو حدث هام له ما بعده ان شاء الله و قد تابعت الجلسة الافتتاحية و الاوراق التى قدمت فيها و قد خرج المؤتمر بحزمة من التوصيات ستكون هى الاساس للتحول الكبير و الجذرى الذى سيتم مطلع العام القادم بمشيئة الله حيث سيتم فصل السلطة فى مجال الطيران عن الاجسام المشغلة و مقدمة الخدمات امتثالا لمتطلبات المنظمة الدولية للطيران و بذلك ستختفى عن الوجود الهيئة العامة للطيران المدنى الموجودة حاليا و هذه التغييرات بمشيئة الله ستحدث فتحا كبيرا و قفزة نوعية فى تطوير صناعة الطيران بالسودان و لا يخفى علينا الجهد الذى انطلق بافتتاح مجمع صافات الذى سيعمل على تطوير صناعة الطيران فى شق مغاير 
و اتوقع ان تنعكس توصيات المؤتمر بردا و سلاما على تطوير المطارات السودانية هندسيا و تشغيليا


----------



## drdor88 (30 ديسمبر 2012)

للإطــــــــــلاع:81:


----------



## م / وليد (4 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اعتذر عن الانقطاع الطويل عنكم و اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير و عافية و سنواصل المشوار من حيث توقفنا
الاخ العزيز sial ارجو ان يكون بخير و كامل الصحة و العافية
و قد اعجبنى كثيرا التطوير الكبير الذى حدث بالموقع فالشكر اجزله للاخوة القائمين على امر الملتقى و ادعو لهم بالتوفيق و السداد


----------



## م / وليد (16 يوليو 2015)

*كيف اعود*



م / وليد قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
> اعتذر عن الانقطاع الطويل عنكم و اتمنى ان يكون الجميع بخير و عافية و سنواصل المشوار من حيث توقفنا
> الاخ العزيز sial ارجو ان يكون بخير و كامل الصحة و العافية
> و قد اعجبنى كثيرا التطوير الكبير الذى حدث بالموقع فالشكر اجزله للاخوة القائمين على امر الملتقى و ادعو لهم بالتوفيق و السداد



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
كلما اقول اعود ارانى لا اعود فكيف اعود لعلها ذات الكلمات التى رددتها سابقا للعودة و لكنى لم اواصل و مرة اخرى اجد ان هناك تحديث و تطوير كبير قد تم للمنتدى و نحن فى خواتيم هذا الشهر المبارك ادعوا الله ان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم جميعا


و حتى اثبت العودة دعونا نتناول احد المشروعات العمرانية الهامة و التى سبق و ان تحدثنا عنها فى اطار هذا الموضوع و هو مشروع مطار الخرطوم الدولى الجديد 
و قد شهد هذا المشروع الكثير من الصعوبات التى واكبت مسيرته و قد كان اصعبها الحصول على التمويل و هو ما عطل المشروع كل تلك السنوات و اخيرا الان و بحمد الله حلت مشكلة التمويل و ها نحن نرى تباشير بداية العمل بموقع المشروع تلوح قريبة 
و قد كانت هناك نتائج مباشرة للمشروع حتى من قبل ان يتم تنفيذه حيث ارتفعت قيمة الارض حوله و تم تخطيط مساحات شاسعة من الارض خارج حرم المطار لتصبح مخططات سكنية حديثة و قد تحركت السوق العقارية بنشاط كبير لتسويق تلك المخططات و ما ان يبدا التنفيذ الفعلى للمطار فان قيمة تلك المخططات سترتفع اكثر و اكثر و ندعو الله ان يوفق ادارة المشروع التى تم اختيارها لتنفيذ المشروع من مهندسين متخصصين فى هذا المجال كنواة لادارة المشروع.

المطار الجديد يحمل من المواصفات ما هو كاف ان يجعله مطاراً دولياً حيث انظمة حديثة متبعة داخله في نظام الصالات «الوصول والمغادرة» وطريقة فرز الامتعة و كذلك المواصلات من قطار حديث ينطلق من صالة الاجراءات بوسط الخرطوم الى داخل المطار الى جانب جسر ام حراز وكوبري الدباسين اما المياه يتم توفيرها عبر بئرين وخطين للامداد المائي بطول «14» كلم. ايضاً والكهرباء عبر محطتين قدرة كل منهما «1000» كيلو فولت يتم توصيلهما معاً بواسطة محولات رافعة وخافضة للجهد وغيرها من الميزات التي تجعل من هذا المشروع مطار دولي باكتماله ان شاء الله.


----------

